# IUI Treatment March /April 2013



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in March /April 2013,  this thread will be locked at the end of April and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


----------



## seamermaid

Hi ladies! A brand new thread. Here's to more BFP than the last one! 

Gemsey22 - great news. Always great to hear about IUI good news stories. 

Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## Tinks27

We had our first IUI last month, due for an appointment next Friday to see if we'll be accepted for an IVF trial but if not we'll be doing our 2nd IUI in April


----------



## Cherryberry123

A new thread! Now I can attempt to figure out who everyone is!

Gemsey - congrats on the bfp, it's always great to hear good news from an IUI cycle, gives is all hope.

Tinks - Good luck with you IUI or IVF, what's the trial? 

AFM - We are currently on a 'break' from treatment, only had 1 UIU but couldn't face doing it all again straight away, found it emotianaly really tough. I have been making the most of our break, had a fun weekend away with some Friends, getting my hair highlighted tomorrow and doing a 10k on Sunday! All things I might not have done of I had got a bfp. Our 1 month break, will be 2 because of Easter holidays , but will carry on trying the old fashioned way ;-) 

Just wondering if anyone has ovulated later after a cycle of IUI, I am using a cbfm and got my first high today today (cd12) I would normally be getting a peak day today or tomorrow. Wondering if it's because my AF arrived early.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## penny48

Hi all back here again!!lol We hope to start spray on 15th march, we were meant to start last month (2nd iui) but too much stress and put tx on hold until this month.  I hope we get more eggs this time, we just had one the last time, hope this thread is lucky and we all get our dreams xx


----------



## Min80

Hi all, sorry to start with bad news but the February thread is now locked and I just wanted to let everyone know the outcome of my treatment.  Unfortunately when I started spotting on Thursday night I knew it was AF coming and it was.  Not sure where to go from here but I can't afford to do another DIUI at the moment so going to leave it for now.  

I suppose I will just have to do what my mother says and "wait for the right man" and try naturally!


----------



## Min80

Good luck to everyone else though and hope there will be more BFPs this time around!


----------



## penny48

So sorry min, take care of your self and get out there and get looking for him!!lol take care of yourself and good luck on your journey xx


----------



## Flopsybunny

Oooh a shiny new thread.  Can't believe I'm joining March/April with the same cycle of IUI that I actually started on 1 January! Sounds   I know but my hospital believe in a full long medicated process even for IUI.  Combine this with the fact I don't have natural cycles at all so had to have duphaston to bring on AF before then having to down reg, then very slow growing follies means I only actually had my IUI on 23 Feb.  OTD is 9 March so I'm now going slowly crazy.  

Min80 - so sorry honey   

Hopefully this is a luckier thread then Jan/Feb!


----------



## Lawreann

Hi I am new to here and hope you don't mind me joining. I had my base scan down yesterday, and have just done first injection of Merional for IUI.
is anyone else on Merional?

Was worried about the first injection but not too bad.
Best wishes to everyone and lots of baby dust for a more positive thread then last month.

Xxxxxx


----------



## sid123

Hi everybody. Hope you're all OK. I'm hoping to start Diui when my AF arrives this month. I was on 100mg clomid last month but I did not respond. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it works this time.   They have put me on 50mg this time. Good luck to everyone. xxx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi girls 

Ive found you! it was so quiet on jan/feb then i realised we were in marxh and looked for a new thread. I'm hoping to bring you a bfp on Wednesday to start the new thread of with positivity xxx


----------



## bearbear

Hey everybody,

A brand new thread to start a brand new string of luck   Last month was rather bad but lets not dwell on it now, its in the past and its now time to look to the future with positive thinking and positive vibes  

To all those starting treatment i wish you the best of luck, here's hoping your dreams come true!  xx

To those stimming i hope your follies behave and grow nice and big and so treatment can go ahead  xx

To anyone thats on the 2ww sending you positive vibes  and truly hoping to hear some great news from you soon, lets get those BFP's flowing!!  xx

To all the newbies on this thread, sending you all a warm welcome and i hope your IUI journeys result is a BFP!! xx

*Min - * So sorry to hear you got a BFN, as a fellow single girl believe me i know how hard it is to pay for treatment, hence why i've had to stop IUI since January! I decided to try another route and have found a reliable screened donor whose willing to help me try artificial insemination at home! It will cost me nothing and at the end of the day there is no reason why i couldn't fall naturally! Also he is willing to provide   for a good 4 days all through ovulation which surely has got to be better than just the one shot that you get with DIUI!! If you'd like me to tell you more about this please feel free to send me a message and i'll tell you how i went about it! Take care and keep strong xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

MIN im so sorry it was a BFN for you, were self funding too and I know how hard it is and such a strain and thats with the two of us xxxx 

BearBear - Oooo i was so exited to read your post, good luck with the insemination at home !!


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *wantbabynow* its all rather exciting and i'm just praying it works for me!!  Sending you positive vibes for Wednesday  Truly praying we see you posting about your BFP!!   xx


----------



## Woodie77

Hi everyone,

Here's hoping for a good month. I'm in second week of sniffing and due to start gonal f injections on 16th. good luck penny, flopsybunny, lawreann, Sid and wantbaby now. Hope I haven't missed anyone but fingers and toes for some good news!!! Xxx


----------



## sid123

Oh thanks woodie 77, good luck to you too. Let's hope March brings us lots of good luck.   xxx


----------



## sid123

Oh I forgot to say good luck bearbear. How exciting. x


----------



## Woodie77

Ooo same bearbear, new ventures ahoy! X


----------



## higham8

Hi all hope you don't mind me joining, im going to be starting my first iui end of march 13, feeling a bit nervous as there was a lot off bfn on the last forum, so was in two minds weather to go ahead with iui but im gonna go for it and try. i had a tubal reversal in oct 11 but we have had no joy my hsg result showed right tube open and had 6 months of clomid till no joy so trying iui. hopefully there will be lots of bfps over march and april good luck to all sending


----------



## Woodie77

Good luck higham! Here's hoping for us all!! X


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Bfn for me girls on my 2nd iui, gutted but not giving up x


----------



## bearbear

Oh i'm so sorry *wantbabynow,* BFN's truly suck!! Give yourself time to feel gutted and then i know you'll be back stronger than ever and ready for your next try!! Never give up! Big hugs to you xx  

Welcome *Higham* to this amazing forum and the wonderful ladies on it! Wishing you all the luck in the world for your forthcoming IUI, try and stay positive as IUI's DO WORK, we've just had a run of bad luck on here but in December if i'm not mistaken we had 4 BFP's so don't feel downhearted!!

AFM - I have been testing for ovulation and although i wasn't expecting it until later this week it surprised me and i got a positive OPK on Monday so i contacted my donor and we met up last night and this morning, both times he provided me with a nice fresh sample which i then used a syringe to inseminate!! (sorry for TMI)! I would of liked to have inseminated a day before ovulation as well but as ovulation crept up on me it'll have to be just the twice this time! I feel so happy to at least be trying again, i've hated doing nothing! Now all i can do is wait and pray 

Also for those that take aspirin can i just ask if i take them constantly or do i stop taking them at any point??

Sending everyone at whatever stage your at positive vibes   xx


----------



## Woodie77

That's really exciting bearbear! Glad to hear your donor was so accommodating! I take aspirin and need to take continually till 12 weeks but that's as far as I got so far.
Sending you lpads of good luck vibes xx


----------



## Woodie77

Sorry to hear that wantbabynow, I'm on go three also and a lovely nurse told me that go three is often successful. She may have been being nice but I'm taking it!! 
Take care, I needed a little break between 2 and 3 but that was just to get my head straight. You're sounding really positive so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you very much *Woodie*, did the clinic put you on the aspirin? I shall just keep taking it then in the hope that it helps my womb lining! Wishing you every luck with IUI number 3, truly hoping it is lucky for you and you get that BFP, sending you positive vibes xx


----------



## penny48

Hi girls, wantababy i'm so sorry for your bfn, I dont know about this iui lark, it doesnt seem to be very successful, hope the next time for the both of us will be lucky, I'm meant to start spraying fri 15th if dh starts taking an interest!! Bear you made me smile, the things we do to get a baby, good for you, never give up, I am also taking 5mg of folic acid it is about 12 mini tablets a day, you can get them real cheap in tesco's at mo 3 for 2, good luck with all this month xxx


----------



## Woodie77

Thanks *Bearbear , yes have been prescribed mini aspirin, high dose folic acid, ferrous sulphate (iron tabs) and lush progesterone pesseries! What a mess they make (TMI). Just because of the MC I've had. They aren't sure it will help but my blood was borderline with clotting probs (a tad sticky).
* hope you're enjoying pineapple cores now!! Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

*wantbabynow6* so sorry you got another BFP.  It really does suck. Lets hope we both get 3rd time lucky.  I'm going to try again this month. AF arrived on Sunday. My clinic ask for 1 month natural AF between treatments so I'll be trying again in a month fingers crossed. Your positiveness is infectious!!

*higham* if I hadn't got a BFP on my first go I would be thinking now that maybe it's not a good way to go after all of the BFNs lately. It definitely works! Good luck x

*bearbear* it all sounds so well planned. Well done you! It's got to be worth a try and its much cheaper!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## bearbear

Thanks *Woodie,* I'm hoping the aspirin will help thicken up my womb lining! fingers crossed   xx

Oh its definately cheaper *Angelica_wales,* in fact it costs me nothing and to be honest that takes away a lot of the stress for me!! I was always worrying about how many tries i could do with IUI and how was i going to pay for it which made it a lot more stressful but at least now i don't have that worry so feel a lot more relaxed! Here's hoping it works!! Wishing you luck for your next go, i really hope you get that BFP xx   xx

Girls, lets try not to lose hope or confidence in IUI, i know we've had a really bad run of it over the last few months and that is bound to affect how we feel and make us question whether IUI works BUT it does work and we have seen many BFP's on here in previous months so don't give up on your dreams and try to keep positive!  Not everyone is lucky enough to fall first time, it can take many times before it works so keep going and keep strong!!  xx


----------



## Bubbles8219

Hello ladies 

I am new to the this group, hope it's ok to post here.

Having our first IUI day 3 appointment tomorrow and will learn about the process.

Very nervous and excited at the same time.

xxxx


----------



## NordicStar

Hey everyone. I'm too starting my first IUI either this month or next. I have PCOS and been given 8 % chance on IUI with injectables. Not feeling too hopeful...but wanted to try this before we have our IVF in June. 
I was wondering if anyone could tell me how this process actually works...
What day do you start injecting and how many scans do you need to go for? 
Im trying to work out how to balance all this around my work schedule...
Also was told I could start this month but my first day is 21/22 of march and im meant go away for easter for 4 days on the 29th. Which means I wouldnt be available for scans during that time. I guess this means I won't be able to start it this month?

Hoping I will get to know more ladies in this situation, it all feels very daunting!


----------



## purpleshoes2

Hi,

We're hoping we get to start this month - we were hoping for last month but during our first consultation my womb lining was too thick and was told there was a slim chance I could be pregnant natrually - well unfortunately my af came yesterday so I'm not.

We've informed the clinic and now just waiting to see what will happen - whether there going to be more scans or whether we can just go for it. We originally got funding for 1 cycle of IVF but our Dr has told us this includes 3 cycles of IUI first if we want it. I am worried about the low percentage of success however its 3 more attempts than the 1 cycle of IVF.

No idea what injections we'll be getting or anything - he did mention something about going on the pill on day 18 but I don't know why. Unfortunately it was a bit of a rollercoaster meeting and I don't think I took everything in. It was almost 2 hours long and he explained an awful lot of stuff!! I'm sure we'll find out soon we just need to know what happens next.


----------



## bearbear

Welcome *Bubbles, Nordicstar & Purpleshoes* this is a great forum for help and advice so you've come to the right place!! IUI is a bit of a rollercoaster of a journey but your not alone! Truly hoping all your dreams come true! 

*Nordicstar,* I shall try to help you with the process of IUI! On day one of your period you should phone the clinic to book in for a baseline scan, this is to basically check that everything is ok to start treatment (ie no cysts). On the day of that scan you will be given your medication and you will start that night! For me i was injecting menopur but you might be on different drugs! Then around 4 or so days later you'll go back for another scan to check your womb lining and to see how the follicles are growing! If all is going to plan they will send you on your way and you'll carry on doing exactly what you've been doing or if they think they need to tweak your medication they will do so! Then roughly 4/5 days later you'll go back again for another scan once again to check follies and womb lining! All being well your sent on your way and you'll go back again a few days later for another scan to check your progress and by then you would be nearing day 14 of your cycle! All being ok and providing your follies have grown to the right size and you haven't overstimulated (too many follies) then they will give you your trigger injection which makes you ovulate! Once they have done this you will go back to the clinic either 24hrs or 36hrs later for IUI to take place! The actually procedure takes about 5 to 10 mins, the only bit that is a little uncomfortable is when they insert the speculum, try and go with a half full bladder as this helps! Once they can see your cervix they insert the sperm and thats it, all done! Then try and lie there for around 15 mins, then just go home and rest and try to relax! I've now had 3 IUI's and i'd say on average i'd have a good 3/4 scans before IUI took place, although i think with my last one i might of had 5 scans!

I hope that helped a little but any more questions feel free to ask. Good luck xx


----------



## Tia-maria

Had my 1st basting 1pm today   
If anyone is nervous and have this procedure coming up, i just want to say its fine and theres nothing too worry about x its just like a smear test and it all over and done with in 10 minutes x then you just lie there for 20 minutes to let everything settle, but i would advise to have the next day off work, just to relax and put your feet up  

good luck to you all        

any questions  dont hesitate to ask  x

Hope to see lots of   this month on this thread


----------



## sid123

Oh good luck tinamarie.   I'm waiting for my AF to arrive then hopefully should be starting Diui. x


----------



## purpleshoes2

The Dr has just phoned to confirm I won't need any more tests before starting treatment (presumably we have various tests during treatments) we can start on day 1 of my next cycle which will be around the 4th Apr (I suspect the only time I'll want AF to come  )

Not sure the ins and outs of IUI as we focused on IVF and how that works - so not 100% about that but it'll be waiting and seeing


----------



## Woodie77

Wow, your IUI cycle sounds very different to mine.  So when i get my period i phone in and 19 days later I start taking noretheresterone tablets (this induces an artificial cycle) for 7 days. day 21 i start sniffing buserelin.  i sniff for 2-3 weeks depending on when they can get me in for bloods.  I have no scans at all untill I start injecting which is approx three weeks after sniffing started.  injections continue for about 10 days with maybe two scans inbetween and then trigger shot is the same as you.  seems to take forever!!!

welcome to purpleshoes, nordicstar and bubbles, I'm pretty new too but finding this a big help!  Hope you all find it helpful and heres hoping for some BFPs!!


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi girls, 

Well I feel battered but not broken from my bfn. I know 3 things 1) my body can conceive, and I've had one successful pregnancy with the love of my life my little man whom
Without I may have given up as this journey is tough but he is proof of the outcome could be so worth all the pain. 2) iui#3 can work, my accupuncturist has triplets from her 3rd round with the same fertility nurse as me and 3) women are tough, we take a hit, dust ourselves off and get on with the task in hand, I will not give up, you have to keep hold of hope as without hope we have nothing! 

So my plan for throwing everything at this 3rd and final round. 

Hypnotherapy- I'm booked in tomorrow, I'm not sure if it will do anything but I read on another board a lady who
Did it and was successful in her cycle, I need to think positively that I will get pregnant as all
I think about is my body failing me and how awful it is that I've two angels, it breaks my heart and I want to stop feeling like this. Positivity is the key!

Accupuncture- my lovely therapist is going to do Me twice a week but ill only pay for one session, Im not sure how long we will do This for but ill be guided by her as she wants it as much as me, she knows exactly how we all feel.

Hope and faith, although I don't usually pray I will
Be doing so with all my heart every day. 

Wow I think I just needed to get my thoughts down sorry folks. 

So good luck everyone and special welcomes to
All our new ladies, lets hope you bring some luck xc


----------



## Woodie77

Wantbabynow, you should never apologise for sharing your thoughts! This is bloody hard going and you definitely have the right attitude. Control the things you can is what I say! Hypno can defo help with keeping that positive perspective and relaxation, make sure you feel comfortable with the person you meet and that their approach suits you. 
Friend of mine trying the acupuncture root and I'm tempted but going for a massage instead. Needles next cycles (if I need it!).
Hopefully round three will be lucky for both of us xx


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi Ladies,
              Haven't been on here for a while as my DH and I decided to take a break from the whole fertility rollercoaster!
We have just started our 3rd IUI cycle-1st cycle had to be abandoned half way through, 2nd BFN   so we're hoping for 3rd time lucky! Had my baseline scan yesterday and started the menopur injections today.
I found this forum so helpful last time full of advice and support from ladies all in the same boat.
So here's hoping for lots of BFP'S to us all x x x


----------



## reena31

Scared to self inject but will b on iui this month too x  good luk everyone


----------



## Sepho1977

Hi ladies,

Welcome to all the newcomers!! This site really does help, especially when you are having a down day.

So I woke up this morning feeling really positive    I just have a feeling that this month is going to be a good one for us all. After the bad luck everyone had in January, I think we are due some good news. 

I haven't posted on here for the last week, as I'm in my 2ww and desperately trying to keep my mind focused on other things, as the time seems to be passing in slow motion. My 2ww is up on Monday, so nearly there and have everything crossed.

Went to see my best mate on Sunday who has just given birth to her second baby. Thought I might struggle with it, but it was actually much easier than I was expecting. The little chick was absolutely gorgeous (I spent several hours cuddling him!) and it helped to remind me why we are all putting ourselves through this.

So I'm off for a long weekend away to chill out with some friends and keep up the positive vibes.

Hoping so hard for lots of BFNs over the next few weeks - we can do it girls!

Liz xxx


----------



## mochasquared

Hello - apologies to those who don't know me, I am popping back in from a past thread, just needed to say hello to *BearBear* and say how delighted I am to see you have found another way to get round the financial issues, and wish you all the very best of luck with this approach. I'm really sorry I never logged on after your last IUI to send my sympathies, and it has taken me so long to come back and check up on you. It is great to see you are still so positive and supportive of everyone, I really hope it happens for you.

Apols to the other posters, don't want to ignore you, not sure if my positive (but weird) story might help to encourage anyone, I got a BFP on first (natural) IUI (took place in Sept), unfortunately it ended in miscarriage at 8 weeks, but I immediately after the mc conceived naturally (after 4 years of inferitlity), and the pregnancy was confirmed in Dec. This forum was a sanity saver for me too on my strange journey. You just never know!!


----------



## bearbear

Hello *Mochasquared,* How lovely it is to hear from you, its put a big smile on my face!  its been a while, how is everything going? are you and bump doing well? Please don't be a stranger, it really is lovely to keep in touch and hear how your getting on!! Tell me everything.........................??

AFM - i was just sick and tired of being in limbo and doing nothing to fulfil my dreams because i couldn't afford the treatment!! So one day i just thought to myself there must be another options for me and i came up with finding myself a donor and trying home insemination! At the end of the day there is no reason for me not to fall pregnant naturally, i do worry about my age and thin womb lining etc as i obviously won't be on any stimulating medication but i'm not going to let that stop me! So now i have a lovely donor and this week i picked up ovulation so we met up and i inseminated twice! Thats the other good thing, instead of just having one lot of  he's happy to provide me with a good 3/4 lots during ovulation which surely has to increase my chances!! I have to say that for me most of my stress was because of the cost of treatment and thinking how many more tries can i afford but now i don't have that worry i do feel a lot more relaxed about it all! Anyway just praying that i get that BFP this year, i'm certainly not giving up on it anytime soon!

Hope to hear back from you soon, if you prefer you can send me a message, Take care hun xx


----------



## Woodie77

Hi emmamax, reena and Delhi, good luck to you all. Thanks for the good news mochasquared, it helps to hear success stories.

Has anyone used norethisterone tablets? It's 9 days since I stopped taking them and still no period!!


----------



## Woodie77

Delhi was supposed to
read sepho! X


----------



## reena31

Ive taken norethesterone in past took af five days to come pay a visit. Made me moody big time

This month im trying provera...anyone else taken provera?


----------



## jennywren7

Hello, have just started cycle number 3 of IUI. Am on Gonal F injections from day 4, which was Thursday and have my first scan day 10 which is Wednesday. Am so hoping for third time lucky. I'm a little worried though as when I injected this morning, I accidentally made myself bleed and now have a bruise on my tummy about the size of a 20p coin. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## bearbear

Hi jennywren, yes I have done exactly the same thing and was also worried but when I told the nurse at the clinic she said not to worry as it can happen! Everything was fine that cycle so don't stress! Good luck with iui number 3, sending you positive vibes xx.


----------



## Becia

Hi everyone  

Jennywren, I am sure it's all fine, maybe put some arnica cream on the bruise (Anica is good for bruising). How much gonal-f are you on? I am on 37.5 from day 2.

Good luck to everyone trying this month!


----------



## Woodie77

Hi jennywren, on my last cycle one injection must have been at a funny angle and I ended up with a black hard bruise like a satsuma (still have a mark now!) but I responded well to the injections so didn't have a negative impact on treatment. Good luck !!


----------



## jennywren7

Thank you everyone, was so worried I had messed up! I'm on 75 from day 4 and my consultant likes my follies to be above 17 before insemination. First cycle I was inseminated on day 19, second cycle was day 14. 

Jen x


----------



## Tiggs81

Hello ladies,

Had my consultation on Friday, unexplained was confirmed as all results from tests normal. Was told will be starting IUI once I've had chat with nurse and start next period! Will be on menopur 75 I.u and ovitrelle 250 mg, nervous and excited!


----------



## BeckyA

Hi Everyone,
I too am new to this forum and to IUI. Just started first cycle, injecting with Gonal F and have first scan next Friday. I'm an ex-pat living in North of Spain as DH is Spanish. We have been TTC for 2 years. I'm 35, he's 39. DH is fine, I have mild endo and also 2 cysts on right ovary. Luckily on Spanish social security we have 3 rounds of IUI free. If this doesn't work then we go on year-long waiting list for IVF.
Wishing everyone lots of luck!  
Becky


----------



## Westie16

Hi Ladies

I am new to this forum too, but have been reading the advice given over the last couple of months!

I am just starting my 2nd cycle of medicated IUI using menopur. Has anybody else found this has shorten their cycle? I have used medication for 2 months now and both times reduced by cycle down to 23 days!

Fingers crossed for everyone! X


----------



## Lawreann

Hi Everyone,

Jennywren7. I did the exact same thing yesterday although mine is about the size of a 50p!! I have my 11 day scan tomorrow morning to check on the follicles, however I hope I havent already ovulated- got a feeling I might of. This being the only month in which I haven't used a digital ovulation predictor - wish that I had now, as I have read that merional can shorten your cycle. Anyone experienced this?
Fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Westie my cycle shortened too on my 1st try so I added a B6 into my mix of pills on my second cycle and I had a longer cycle with no spotting.  In addition I was on pogesterone on both cycles and my 1st cycle I still had spotting and early AF


----------



## Sepho1977

So its a BFN for me this time    Going straight into our second cycle of IUI. Good luck to everyone else for this month.

Liz x


----------



## bearbear

Hello everyone,

So sorry to hear its a BFN for you *Sepho* it really does suck! Just give it some time and it does get easier especially when your moving straight on with another cycle! I always find that for a couple of days i feel sad and then i draw a line under that cycle and concentrate on the next!! Sending you big hugs xx 

Hi to all the newbies on this thread, wishing you all luck on your IUI journeys and hoping they result in BFP's!  

Sending all my lovely ladies on here postive vibes, we really do need to get some BFP's flowing to lift our spirts and restore our faith in IUI!

AFM - i'm plodding on ok, nothing major to report, OTD is the 19th and so far i'm feeling calm! To be honest for me most of the stress has gone now i don't have to worry about how i'm going to pay for treatment, all i have to do now is pray it works and it results in a BFP!!


----------



## AnnieRoo

Hi girls,

I'm new too and delighted to be on here and feel like I'm not the only one going through this. I have polycystic ovaries and this is my third go at IUI since November. The last two cycles had to be cancelled due to overstimulation. I'm on day 11 of taking Puregon and at my scan yesterday I had one follicle at 10mm and another one at 9mm. I'm not being scanned again until Thursday and all going well, they are hoping to be able to give me the trigger. 

I'm a bit freaked out becuase I was in a similiar situation the last time I had treatment in Jan. I had one follicle at 11mm on the Tuesday and by the Thursday I had 8 follicles at 14mm and over, and another five or six follies coming up to the 11mm mark. It was the first time I thought we might be able to go ahead with the IUI so when it got cancelled, I took it pretty hard. Then I had to go taking Orgalutran injections for a week to reduce the follicles so I wouldn't hyperstimulate. I was very blue  .  So while I am at least prepared for the worst this time, I am still finding the wait until my next scan really hard!

I'm envious of the people in the two week wait forum and I feel like it will be an achievement to even get to that stage. 

Anyone else in my boat? 

x


----------



## bearbear

Welcome *AnnieRoo* you've come to the right place for help and support during this rollercoaster of an IUI journey! I can imagine how hard it must of been to have had 2 cancelled cycles, it must be very frustrating! I've had 3 iui cycles and 1 of those got cancelled due to understimulated and i can remember how gutted i felt! I should imagine its extra hard for your clinic to get your medication right with your polycystic ovaries but i'm certain that they will get there and hopefully its going to be third time lucky for you!! Try and stay positive and i really hope to hear that your in the 2ww very soon! Sending you some positive vibes xx


----------



## Bubbles8219

AnnieRoo - you must feel in a very difficult position.  Fingers crossed for you next time.

As this is the first time we have had IUI it makes me slightly nervous that there might be too many folicles?!?!?


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Bubbles,* The first IUI can be a little bit trial and error as they don't know how you'll respond to the drugs but that is why they give you fairly regular scans so that it should all run smoothly!! With my first IUI i was quite concerned about over/under stimulation but my clinic reassured me that it actually doesn't happen that often so try not to worry to much, i'm sure everything will go smoothly!   xx


----------



## Bubbles8219

Thanks Bearbear - good to hear it from someone who has been through the procedure.


----------



## bearbear

I'm always happy to help if i can *Bubbles,* any more questions just ask away


----------



## Rachel15

Hi

This is my 3rd IUI (3rd time lucky eh?).  Had a scan yesterday and have 3 or 4 follicles which are quite large and a few smaller ones.  Think that the treatment will be on Friday 15th March.

Good luck to everyone out there.

Rachelx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Lets hope its the lucky 3's ladies.  There are a lot of us who are currently on our 3rd IUI cycle and Im hoping and praying that it will be 3rd time lucky for us all. 

AFM base line scan tomorrow CD5, Im estimating IUI will be next wednesday or friday based on previous cycles.


----------



## jennywren7

It's my third cycle too. Am currently on CD 9 and have been injecting 75 of Gonal F for 6 days. Have got my day 10 scan tomorrow to see how my follicles are getting on. I always feel nervous but feel especially nervous this time, but I don't know why as I've done it twice before. I think I'm putting too much pressure on myself that it will be third time lucky. Actually have butterflies thinking about it now!!

Good luck everyone x x


----------



## Woodie77

Woo hoo third time lucky, yes pur-lease!! Although fingers crossed for first or second time lucky if thats where you are!  Had bloods done today and start injecting on Saturday.

It's great that we can all go through the joys together.  Is anyone else on suprefact sniffing first?? Seriously I just managed to cry during a pilates class   

Good luck everyone! Xxx


----------



## seamermaid

Hi lovely ladies,
I have been offline from here for a while during the dreaded 2WW. Unfortunately it's bad news again from me. Test date tomorrow but got my period today. I did do an early test this morning and it was a BFN. So I am out.... 
I think this is the end of the IUI road for me. I am looking to do IVF next. 
I hope you ladies all get the BFP you deserve. Special thanks to Bearbear & Calluna. You ladies have been fab. 
I will be checking back to see how you are all doing.


----------



## AnnieRoo

So sorry to hear that seaview, I can only imagine how it must feel to get that BFN and to get your period a few hours later is a real kick in the teeth. Fingers crossed for you that the IVF will do the trick and you'll have a mini seaview in 2014. 

Bubbles, I think for your first cycle they will start you off on quite a low dose so they can monitor how you react and figure out what's the right dose for you. If you're anything like me, you'll get a bit bloated and start feeling pressure around your ovaries if it's getting a bit crowded in there so just keep an eye out for that.

Bearbear, I would happily donate some of my extra follicles if I could. Thanks for the support and best of luck to you.

I know this is really bold but I checked out dates and if those of us waiting to go ahead with IUI in the next few days got pregnant, we would be due the week before Christmas! I feel like it's doing me more harm than good to be positive but I can't help myself!


----------



## jennywren7

I worked that out as well AnnieRoo! Hehe! If I finally fall this cycle I will be due on the 11th December, and if I went two weeks over then it would be Christmas Day!! Not that I'm forward planning and letting this take over my life at all!!


----------



## jennywren7

Morning lovelies, 

Have just had my scan and she couldn't' t see the follicles on my left, they seemed to be hiding, but she could see a good one on my right measuring 13. Hoping that it continues to grow with today's and tomorrow's injections as have my next scan on Friday. She said my lining looks quite thin at the moment, but it's the first time she has ever scanned me, so I'm hoping it's as it normally is at this time for me. Fingers crossed!

Sending you all lots of positive vibes l 

Jenny x


----------



## bearbear

Morning my fellow strong ladies,

*Seaviewasia - * I'm totally gutted for you that its another BFN!! I'm sure you already know the drill but i'll say it anyway, give yourself time to feel sad for this cycle and then move on and look to the future! Moving onto IVF is the next step on your journey and i'm certain that it'll be what works for you and your BFP won't be far away! Please don't be a stranger, i would love to hear your news and know how your getting on so do keep in touch hun. I'm sending you big hugs and lots of positive vibes for your future treatments xx     

There certainly are a few third time lucky girlies this month, would be so wonderful to see some BFP's so i'm sending you all some positive vibes     Good luck everyone xx


----------



## AnnieRoo

Best of luck jennywren! I have my scan tomorrow morning and feel like a bit of a nervous wreck today. I'm bloated but haven't felt as much pressure on my ovaries as I did on the last two IUI's so I'm hoping there are only a handful of dominant follicles this time and I will finally be able to ahead with the IUI. Eyes, fingers, legs and toes crossed! 

If it does go ahead, I will be doing the IUI on Friday. Those of you who have had IUI before, have you always gone back to work afterwards? I only work 15/20 mins from the clinic and I can't really take time off. I tried to take the day but I'm working on a project at the moment and there's a tight deadline. Part of me thinks it's for the best that I have to come in so I wouldn't be obsessing all day long but on the other hand, I could do without the stress! Any advice appreciated


----------



## bearbear

Hi *AnnieRoo - * Wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, i truly hope you get the news you've been waiting for so IUI can actually go ahead this time! Fingers crossed  Just wanted to say that with my 3 IUI's i did go straight home afterwards but that is only because i was lucky enough to take the time off work! Ideally i'd say go home and rest but if i'm totally honest i don't think it makes much difference, my clinic have always said just carry on your day as normal, just don't overdo it or lift anything heavy! If you think about it many ladies who don't know they are pregnant just carry on with life/work etc and its all fine so i really don't think it changes your chances of a BFP! Good luck xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey *Bearbear*just popped into see what's happening on the new thread! So pleased that everything has gone to plan for you. I really hope this works hun. You really deserve it.    If it does work I might be wanting some more details off you in the future!! 

*Seaviewasia* so so sorry to hear BFN. I am at the same stage as you, at the end of the IUI journey looking forward to starting IVF sometime soon. We might be IVF buddies? 

so AFM - we have an appointment on the 2nd April to get the ball rolling with IVF. In preparation I have started a course of acupuncture with a really good fertility expert so I have high hopes for this! Also, back at the gym losing some of the pounds I put on during IUI process, so hopefully by the time it comes to IVF I am ready for it...... 

Miss my friends on here, I will keep popping in and look forward to seeing lots of BFP's this month


----------



## Bubbles8219

I too - thinking positively - worked out that if IUI was successful we would be pregnant around Christmas time.!!!  

So sorry to hear that it hasnt been a successful journey for others


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Janey - * Its really lovely to hear from you so as i said to Seaview please don't be a stranger as i'd love to hear how your getting on! I truly hope IVF gets you that much deserved BFP and i wish you every bit of luck on this next stage of your journey!! I'm keeping everything crossed that home insemination works for me and i would be more than happy to give you details if you should want/need them  Take care honey and keep in touch xx Good luck on the 2nd! xx


----------



## sid123

Hi everybody. Hope you're all doing OK. Just wondering if anybody can give me some advise please? I went on day two for a scan today to hopefully start my first iui, but already I've fallen at the first step. I have a cyst so they have abandoned my cycle. They said this is nothing to worry about, but I am. Has this happened to anybody and if so did it go by your next AF? Thank you. Good luck to everybody for this month. x


----------



## scooter5

Hey *Bearbear* and *Janey* - I haven't posted for ages (been lying low) but just dropped in to see how everyone is getting on this cycle. *Bearbear*, so glad that you've moved forward with your plan and really, really hoping that you get your BFP - you so deserve it. How are you getting on with the daily aspirin, Vit E etc?!

*Janey*, good luck with you appointment on the 2nd. How are you finding the acupuncture? I found it difficult to relax when I tried it but it's supposed to really help so I might try to persevere.

*Seaviewsia* I'm so sorry to hear that it's another BFN for you - I hope you're holding up, sending you hugs and positive thoughts.

AFM, like *Janey* and *Seaview*we're now looking to IVF. We have an initial appointment on 28 March to discuss options and I'm feeling both nervous and excited about it. We're toying with the idea of taking a bit of a break before we actually begin treatment but if we don't then maybe we'll end up being cycle buddies again! I've added royal jelly into the mix of pills then I'm taking - read good things about it - anyone else use it? I'm also looking into the "mild IVF" option and am going to an open day on 27 April to see if it sounds like something we'd like to pursue.

Well, good like to everyone and I really hope that we see loads more BFPs this time round  

x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Scooter - * Everyone is popping up today and its lovely to hear from you also! I was taking the aspirin for about 2 weeks and then my tummy started to play up a little, i do have a rather sensitive belly and my dad said it might be the aspirin as he can't take it either so i then stopped it for a while but funny enough today i decided to take one again as i hear so many others take it!! Will see how i go! Ooooo do tell me about Royal jelly, what is it meant to be good for? I've been looking into all sorts of different supplements to help with follies and womb lining but i end up getting confused with them all  I really hope your IVF journey gets you that BFP, good luck with your appt and the open evening. I've heard about IVF Lite and a lot of girls go for it so its defo worth looking into! Really wishing you the best of luck with your onward journey, please don't be a stranger and keep in touch as i'd love to hear your news and to know WHEN you get that BFP! Take care hun xx


----------



## Woodie77

Hi annieroo, my first cycle I went home but actually didn't feel very relaxed, second cycle I went back to work (after going for lunch) and I personally preferred that.  I like the distraction, just as long as your job doesn't involve hoofing heavy stuff about. 

Good luck for Friday jennywren.
Think my insemination date will be appeox last week in march....


----------



## janey751975

Hey *Scooter5* really good to hear from you! Everyone has popped in this week....  

I have only had one session of acupuncture but signed up for a 6 week course off the back of it, I loved it to be honest. I found it really relaxing and it made a lot of sense to me what he was telling me. My circulation is bad apparently which I didn't know and this is obviously a major part of the getting pregnant process having good blood circulation. So he is going to be able to help with that as part of the treatment. I am excited about it. Hopefully it can only do good, lets hope so. I am really struggling with my diet, he told me to cut out all caffeine, dairy, excess sugars, along with other obvious stuff. I know that having a baby is the most important thing in the world but it's making me stress about everything that passes my lips?!  I am working on it though. Trying to get plenty of fruit and veg!

I haven't heard about the mild IVF, I will have to google it now. Need to look at Royal Jelly as well, this keeps cropping up! Thanks.

We should definitely keep in touch. Take care and wish you all the best in the next step of your journey xxx


----------



## BeckyA

Hi All,
I have my CD9 scan tomorrow morning, a bit nervous as its our first try at IUI! 
I have been getting twinges on both sides, a bit more so on the left ovary, the last two days - is this normal?

I heard Royal Jelly and also Bee Propolis are good, the latter especially if you have/had endometriosis. You might be interested to look at:
http://natural-fertility-info.com/bee-pollen-fertility.html

Becky

/links


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Becky,* Good luck with your 1st IUI, are you on any medication? if you are then yes it is totally normal to feel a few twinges in the ovary area as your follicles are growing hopefully rather big, its a good sign and means the stimulation is working!! Its really funny you've mentioned Royal Jelly and Propolis, i've been looking into natural remedies for fertility and mainly to help my eggs and womb lining and after doing some research i've just ordered myself some Royal Jelly and Propolis, it seems both are excellent and have great reviews and as i have endometriosis thought it was definitely worth a try! I've also ordered some bee pollen as this is also meant to be good! Fingers crossed it all helps, its got to be worth a shot!  

Hope everyone is doing ok and i wish you all a lovely weekend xx


----------



## jennywren7

Hi everyone,

Went for my second scan today, cycle day 12, and saw my usual consultant. She has said that the lady who scanned me two days ago, got it wrong. I didn't have one follicle measuring 13 it was actually 2, one on top of the other and together they measured 13! Which means that on today's scan I have two follicles, one at 11 and one at 12. I also have one on the other side measuring 9 but we are hoping that doesn't grow as she won't trigger me if I have 3 follicles over 16! Keeping fingers crossed, next appointment on Monday.

Have a fab weekend everyone x x


----------



## BeckyA

Thanks for the support *bearbear*. Yes, am injecting with gonal-f, 75 a day. Scan today showed left ovary is "responding well", with 3 follies under 10mm, and 2 at 10mm. Hoping only the 2 biggies will continue as I don't think they'll do the insem if I have more than that! 
Like *jennywren*, I am back for another scan on monday, doc said he thought if all goes to plan they will do the insem on Weds or Thurs. Just started crying when listening to "I Dreamed a Dream" from Les Mis (ipod on shuffle!), so definitely hormonal!

*bearbear* - Can I ask where you have ordered the Bee Propolis/Royal Jelly from? It is horrendous trying to get anything like that in Spain (I miss Boots & Holland and Barratt!), but I am coming over to see family at Easter so can pick stuff up then.

Keeping fingers crossed for all, have a lovely weekend ladies!


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Becky,* Sounds like everything is going to plan and the fact your follies are growing nicely is why your feeling ovary twinges which is good!

I researched into where to buy the product from and ended up getting the propolis and bee pollen from a company called bee health! I purchased these from Ebay which i would think you could get in Spain? The Royal jelly i got from a company called Swanson and i ordered those off of Amazon, both of those websites seem to do these products so if you can get them where you are go for it!! Good luck with it all and i hope insem takes place and goes well.   

PS - I love i dreamed a dream, not surprised it made you teary eyed, in fact all the les Mis songs are lovely! xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hi All,

Sorry to crash the party  . DH and I have our planning appointment on Monday for round of IUI in April so would be good to have some cycle buddies.

As you can see from my signature, we've not yet had the chance to have an IUI treatment, but this month will hopefully be our month as the clinic we've chosen will freeze samples. So fingers crossed!

Anyway just wanted to join in the chat. Good luck to you all and   for BFPs for you all x


----------



## bearbear

Welcome *Mrs_Fox* You've come to the right place for help and support!! Wishing you every luck with your forthcoming IUI, any questions just ask away! Positive vibes to you for that BFP! xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thank you Bear! Back at you  xx


----------



## Woodie77

Hey mrs fox, welcome! 
I'm on third iui but only started using a forum in last month and it's really helpful. Good luck with your cycle x


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thank you Woodie! Good luck, hoping it's third time lucky for you xx


----------



## angelica_wales

*Mrs_fox* welcome! It's nice to find someone else who's with crgw. They've been fantastic! Amanda is absolutely lovely.

I'm hoping to try again in the next couple of weeks so we could be cycle buddies

*bearbear* I guess it's not long until you test now? I must say you've inspired me to start looking into natural treatments too. They can't hurt can they!

I hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey Angelica! Ah that would be fab! So excited and so much more positive following consultations at CRGW, they're so nice and seem so much more knowledgable.

Good luck to you and the rest of you ladies! Here's hoping this is a good one for us xx


----------



## Lawreann

Hi all,

I had my 11 day scan done last week which showed I had 5 follicles over 15 so our RE has cancelled us this cycle and told us not to bd 
Am really gutted as it was our first IUI and we felt like we were actually able to do something towards having our own miracle.  I have however been tracking ovulation on digital blue and still haven't ovulated now day 17 usually I ovulate by day 14. Anyone experienced this?

Royal jelly my DH was told to take to increase sperm count at 1000 a day, in holland and Barrett they were buy one get one half price.

Have to wait for AF to arrive for round 2 to start.

Sending lots of positive vibes to you all. Xxx


----------



## penny48

Hi lawreann where you using spray to dereg? If so that left my period late by a few days, at 15 follies grow about 1mm per day and can pop any day up to 20ish mm, keep doing ov test, if you did not spray the drugs can cause cysts on your ovaries which can affect af xx


----------



## AnnieRoo

Hi girls,

Haven't had a chance to check in the last few days but I'm glad to say it's a positive report today. I went for my scan on Thursday to see if we could go ahead with the IUI but my follicles weren't quite big enough. The biggest one was 10mm last Monday and had only grown to 13mm by the Thursday. There was another follie at about 11mm and a couple smaller than that. The nurse told me to alternate doses of 50 and 58 ius for the next three nights and sent us off again.

I thought the wait from Monday to Thursday was bad enough but the wait from Thursday to today seemed endless. I wasn't feeling very positive going into the clinic this morning but we got great news. I only had two big follies! One at 20mm and one at 17.5mm! Couldn't believe it and got very emotional when the nurse told us that we would be able to go ahead with the treatment. I honestly felt like this day would never come for us with IUI so it was very surreal. They gave me the trigger and we're going back in tomorrow morning for the IUI. They are going to aspirate the smaller follicle because the clinic will allow allow me to proceed with one because I'm so short and they don't want to risk me getting pregnant with twins.

I know there are a lot of things that could still go wrong tomorrow and over the next couple of weeks and months, but I am just so happy that we have finally made progress and are one step closer to our dream of having smallies.     

Anyway, sorry for rabbitting on but it feels great to have good news for a change. I hope everyone else is doing well and sending everyone luck and positive vibes for the next few days and weeks.

xx


----------



## angelica_wales

That's fantastic AnnieRoo!! Good luck for tomorrow. I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## jennywren7

Good Luck AnnieRoo!! Had another scan this morning, now have one dominant follicle measuring 15 and my lining is measuring 9. Have had to inject again this morning, and have got another scan tomorrow. They are thinking that I will need to trigger tomorrow lunchtime and have provisionally booked the insemination for Wednesday afternoon. Fingers crossed x x x


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Good Luck Annieroo.  Jennywren7 exiting stuff, I also will be having IUI on wednesday. I had a scan this morning I have three lovely follicles on my left at 20.7, 20.6 and 18.7 so I have the trigger shot tonight at 10.30 and IUI is on wednesday at 10.45.
I'm a little concerned though as I have been having ovulation type pains on my left side for the past 30mins, i hope thats not them popping!


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Angelica_Wales - * Thanks for asking, i was due to test tomorrow but unfortunately the  turned up early on Saturday so never even got to test  I felt gutted but the thought of not worrying about how i was going to pay for another IUI did soften the blow!! Hope your ok, big hugs xx 

*Lawreann - * Sorry to hear you got stalled before you even started, it is so frustrating and i know how that feels but there is nothing you can do!! Unfortunately the 1st IUI is always a little trial and error as the clinic don't know how you'll respond so next time they will have a much better idea and will give you the right amount of drugs to stop this happening again! Chin up and your next cycle will be here before you know it!!  xx

*AnnieRoo - * That is great news, i'm so happy for you, 2 nice sized follies!! It is very exciting  Good luck for IUI today, i hope all goes well and you get a nice BFP at the end of your 2ww! Sending positive vibes   xx

*Jennywren & wantbabynow - * Wishing you both lots of luck for IUI on Wednesday, i hope it all goes to plan and you can add to the BFP's that* ARE *going to be posted on this thread very soon!! Sending you both lots of positive vibes        xx

AFM - As i said above i never even made it to test date as AF decided arrive a bit early on Saturday morning, grrrrrrrr, it was my first try at home insemination so i didn't hold up high hopes and i'm much better prepared for round 2 as i now have a fertility monitor so hopefully i can get a good 4 or 5 insems next cycle! I spoke to my donor who was very sweet and told me not to be too disheartened! It does help knowing that i don't have to try to find the money for another IUI, i just hope it works! The way i see it is it just wasn't my time and when G-d thinks its the right time for me to conceive it'll happen, well thats what i keep praying for anyway 

Love and hugs to all of you at whatever stage your at xx


----------



## Nutpot

Really sorry it didn't work for you this month Bearbear   

AFM - My first IUI was abandoned because of too many follies, so this month I am doing a natural cycle. Had my day 10 scan today and I only have 1 follie at the mo so they are hoping to do my treatment on Friday this week.
I don't feel very optomistic really, although i'm trying hard to be positive as I know it only takes one to make a baby!

Hope to see some more BFP's on here very soon.

Love Nutpot xxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Lawreann - so sorry to hear that, we had that happen to us at Christmas and we were gutted. But I guess the comfort to take is that you know you respond well (perhaps too well!) to the drugs. Hope that next time is your lucky one  .

AnnieRoo, Jennywren & wantbabynow - good luck! Send you lots of positive vibes and prayers  for your BFPs .

Bear, I'm sorry that's rubbish news! Hope you're ok. Sending lots of big  .

We've got our treatment planning appointment today. We're nervous and excited all at once! Anyone know what we can expect from the appointment?

xxx


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi ladies,
            
Sorry to hear that bearbear   

AFM- had a scan Sunday morning after convincing myself that I'd ovulated early (happened in our first cycle  ) only to be told that I had 1 follie on the right at 19 and 4 on the left! 22,20.5,19 and 12! Was a bit concerned as they said when we started that anymore than 3 and they'd have to abandon but my Dr said as long as we're prepared that all 4 could fertilise we could go ahead (unlikely I know!)
Had my trigger injection at 6am this morning so off for insemination tomorrow! So excited! Feeling much more positive this cycle. So fingers crossed!

Sending lots of positive vibes to you all, hoping to see lots of BFP'S!  

x x x


----------



## BeckyA

sorry to hear your news *bearbear*. fingers crossed for next month! 

there seems to be a lot of good news about people's IUI going ahead this week, so I want to join the party too!! had second scan today and there are 2 follies, 1 at 13 and the other at 16. so, we got the go ahead for Thursday at 11:30am. 
have to trigger tomorrow night at 1am (why? )

sending everyone lots of good luck for this week!


----------



## bearbear

Good luck *Nutpot, Emmamax & Becky * Hope IUI goes well and sending you all some positive vibes for those BFP's!!          xx

I hope your appointment went well today *Mrs_Fox* xx


----------



## jennywren7

Sorry to hear your news bearbear. Sending you lots of hugs. wantbabynow6 I'm also really worried as I had bad cramping earlier for about 20 minutes, I'm desperately hoping that it's just because my scan this morning was quite painful and this was just an after-effect I'm hoping that I haven't started ovulating as I still have to have a scan tomorrow before they hope to trigger tomorrow lunchtime and inseminate Wednesday. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all x x x


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies! Appointment went well, bloods taken and hope to start meds next week. DH is planning to get a sample frozen next week too, I'm just desperately hoping he will be able to produce. He's fine when it's just for analysis, but as soon as treatment comes into play it gets to him.   it will be ok.

Good luck to everyone this week xxx


----------



## AnnieRoo

*Bearbear* I'm so sorry to hear things didn't work out for you this month . Fingers crossed that April will be your lucky month 

*Mrs. Fox* glad to hear that all went well at the appointment. Here's hoping your DH will be able to relax and just go with it when the time comes!

Best of luck to all the girls who are nearly there with their follies or who are about to get treatment. Hopefully it will be March madness and Christmas babies for us.

AFM, all went well this morning and I am now on the 2ww. AAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! At the age of 36, it's the first time in my life when there's a chance I might actually conceive and it all feels a bit surreal but fab. They aspirated my follie at 17mm this morning. It was sore but not as bad as I expected, however, I was very tender afterwards and walked like John Wayne until about 4pm!

The only thing that is worrying me now (apart from everything! ) is that my lining was only at 7mm at my scan yesterday. Is a minimum of 8mm the ideal?

Best of luck to everyone
x


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks AnnieRoo, me too!

Sending you relaxed and chilled vibes for your 2ww. Have everything crossed for you!x


----------



## purpleshoes2

It all suddenly happens doesn't it - it seems your waiting for it to happen and then it suddenly will.

We had a surprise phone call from the drug company about delivering all the medications yesterday - we've been away and haven't heard anything from the clinic. There delivering all the medications tomorrow and luckly there was a letter from the clinic.

There going to put us on the Short Treatment Protocol with Clomiphene, hopefully it will be about 4th April when it starts 

It's so nice to see everyone moving on.


----------



## jennywren7

Morning everyone,

I was so nervous this morning, I felt sick! I had convinced myself that I had already ovulated and was setting myself up for bad news at this morning's scan! I think it was my defence mechanism kicking in, as I so badly want this to go right! Anyway, went for the scan and it measured my follicle at 19! It was 15 yesterday so has grown rapidly!! Am so pleased!!! I am triggering at 12:00 lunchtime today and having IUI at 2:00 tomorrow afternoon. So happy and desperately keeping my fingers crossed that it's 3rd time lucky!!! Hope everyone else is getting positive news at the moment!

XXX


----------



## bearbear

Morning my lovelies,

Thanks everyone for your wishes, i'm actually doing ok and just looking forward to my next try!! Hoping April will be my lucky month as its also my birthday, eeeek, i shall be turning 40 and to be honest would much rather forget all about it!!

*Mrs_Fox - * I hope all goes well with treatment and your DH doesn't suffer with stage fright  sending you some positive vibes   xx

*AnnieRoo - * Welcome to the dreaded 2ww, you finally got here and it does feel rather exciting and a bit scary all mixed into one!! Please don't worry about your womb lining, 7mm sounds absolutely fine to me!! The doctor at my clinic likes to see a minimum of 6mm and i know ladies that have fallen pregnant with less so i really think you'll be ok! Keep positive and try to stay sane, sending you some positive vibes for that BFP!   xx

*Purpleshoes - * Good luck with your forthcoming treatment, i hope everything goes well and you get that BFP!   xx

*Jennywren - * Thats great news, see all that worry and in actual fact you got great news! Your follie certainly put in a great growth spirt!! Wishing you the best of luck for 2pm tomorrow, i hope all goes to plan and it really is 3rd time lucky for you!! Positive vibes and prayers coming your way   xx

Sending all of you some babydust  and truly hoping we see some BFP stories on here very very soon!   xx


----------



## Becia

Hi everyone  

Jennywren - I had my iui today with one follie too. I had one follie last time too - my clinic prefers not to create more than one. Good luck tomorrow!

Bearbear - sorry abut your BFN   it was the first time you did the home insem. and i always feels that the first time is not really a proper cycle so fingers crossed next time it will work!

Good luck to everyone else!

xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Annieroo that sounds painful but brilliant news your in the 2WW

Becia Good Luck xxx

Jennywren Ooo this is such fab news, maybe your pains yesterday were the rapid growing activity going on.  I called the fertility clinic yesterday but they thought it was all down to my 3 large follicles growing and causing the pain and that I was to carry on and follow the protocol outlined. 

I had my HCG shot last night and Ive a scan at 7.40am to check my follicles ready for IUI at 10.45 tomorrow.  We are a little concerned as we had friends to stay over the weekend who's son had a sickness bug the day before they arrived and then my friend went down with it on the night and my little boy has been sick all day so Im praying that i manage to steer clear of the bug as this will just ruin my changes of conception.  Im kinda feeling a little bit doomed at the moment but trying to get that our of my head for some positivitity. 

Please Please Please may it be 3rd time lucky for many of us xxx


----------



## Lawreann

Thanks for your replies I was on injections of merional, am not knicker watching as seem to be spotting - this can drive you insane.

Bear bear big hugs to you and let's both hope April is our luck( it's my birthday too!)
Good luck to all those having iui tomorrow lots of positive thoughts

Xxxx


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi ladies,
              Well I am officially now on my 2ww! Had the insemination this afternoon but am in quite a lot of discomfort and wondered is this normal

This is my 2nd full cycle and didn't have any discomfort at all last time? The dr had a few problems with the speculum and took 3 or 4 goes at it so maybe this is why?

Also have confused myself about the cyclogest pessaries? Have 400mg twice daily but not sure if I start today or tomorrow?? 

Sorry for all the questions x x


----------



## Woodie77

Hi emmamax, I have alway had to start from the next day with pessaries, they are not pretty ;-).  Good luck with your 2ww.

Good luck for 2ww  everyone, I have bloods etc this morning to check if my injection dosage is right, this bit always makes me nervous as so far I have had a low response and then over.  having a massage later (from groupon) hopefully chilling out will help!!

It seems like a lot of us are going through treatment the same time, fingers crossed xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning ladies,

*Becia - * Sending you lots of positive vibes for your 2ww and truly hoping that you get that BFP!!     xx

*Wantbabynow - * Good luck for IUI today, try and stay positive, i hope you've managed to dodge the bug and are feeling ok! Sending you oodles of positive vibes     xx

*Lawreann - * Really praying  that April is our lucky month!! When is your birthday? mine is the 11th. Keeping everything crossed for us both xx   xx

*Emmamax - * It can be quite normal for you to be in a bit of discomfort so don't worry, especially if they had a bit of trouble with the speculum!! I was also using cyclogest morning and night and i was always told to start that same evening after IUI so for example if i had IUI on Weds afternoon i'd start my first pessary Weds evening!! Hope that helps, sending you some positive vibes xx  

*Woodie - * Good luck with your appointment today, i hope it all ges well!! Enjoy your massage xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey *Bearbear* just checked in and saw your BFN, really sorry hun. But as you say first time at new treatment is always a practice run! I have a good feeling that you are going to have success very soon lovely.  

AFM - just feels pointless sitting round waiting for our appointment on the 2nd April... I don't even know what will happen on the day. I feel like we've gone from being really pro active to doing nothing.  however, acupuncture is going well and I am taking supplements recommended by him. Ideally, they say that you should take 3 months to prepare for IVF so I guess I need to just be patient?!

I hope you're doing OK yourself, keep in touch.

Jane xx


----------



## Emmamax76

Thanks woodie and bearbear x x

Did start the pessaries last night so just keeping fingers crossed now!

Sending positive vibes to all on 2ww and lots of luck and babydust to all x x x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Janey,* Lovely to hear from you and i know exactly how frustrating it is when your in limbo and not doing anything to fulfil your dreams! Just feels like your wasting time and that is exactly how i felt waiting from Jan til March and when i was still no where near able to try IUI again due to money that is what prompted me to look into my options and that is when i decided to find a donor for home insemination! I wasn't surprised my first try ended in a BFN, i wasn't very prepared and OV kinda sprung up on me so we only got 2 insems in!! Next time however i'm ready, i now have a fertility monitor which tells you when you have high fertility and peak fertility so i'm hoping to get 5 insems in (my poor donor  ) I'm also on so many supplements that i'm gonna rattle! I'm taking pregnacare, propolis, bee pollen and royal jelly!! Heard good things about all of them so thought i'd give it a go and i'm also going to try preseed!! I'm one determined lady!! What supplements are you taking? April 2nd will be here before you know it hun so hang in there as treatment will be starting very soon and all the fun that goes with it 

I love hearing from you so please do keep in touch!

Take care xx


----------



## janey751975

*Bearbear* we'll definately keep in touch.

I too am taking Preganacare, royal jelly (with bee propolis etc) and also Agnus Castus. Heard really good things about them, also heard that they can take up to three months to really kick in... but who knows hey? It can't be doing any harm thats the main thing.

Wish you lots of love and luck!!

Thinking of you


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi Janey, Lovely to hear from you, Im sorry you feel a little in limbo I can imagine thats difficult after so many IUI's but it may actually do your body some good to have a little break from the maddness of the scans and meds for a couple of weeks, easier said than done I know.  Good news about your accupuncture too, i think mine definately helps

AFM - I have had my 3rd IUI today, I had 3 lovely sized follicles 1 of which definatley looked like it was starting to pop today.  All the follicles were on my left side, our sperm count after the wash was 26mil with 87% motility and my lining was 13mm so now its just a case of the waiting game, I have accupuncture at 1pm today too try and help things too.


----------



## BeckyA

Hi All,
Glad to see lots of you having your IUIs this week - *wantbabynow*, *emmamax*, *becia* and *annieroo* (sorry if I missed anyone out!)
We have IUI tomorrow at 11:30, I'm half excited and half scared!
Can I ask a question of some of the ladies who've already done IUI, and sorry if this is TMI, but can you/have you done the baby dance later on the same day as the IUI....you know, just to get some extra in there!!! 
Becky


----------



## janey751975

Thank you *Wantbabynow6* I realise that I probably do need the break and they say it takes 3 months for your body to properly prepare for IVF, I just need to be patient and realise it's all for the best. It's hard though!! GOod to hear of someone else enjoying the acupuncture! 

Your follies and all your counts sounds perfect and I understand that having acupuncture on the day of insem/transfer is really beneficial, I intend on doing it myself, if I get that far!! Thinking of you and sending loads of baby dust and hugs....     

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww, would be great to see some BFP's on here soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

BeckyA yes my fertility nurse suggests that you should DTD on the day of insemination.  I fully intend to do it several times over the 24hours to add to our count.  One of her other patients said to me it was so that you didnt know if the insemination or DTD session had made the baby xx


----------



## jennywren7

Hi lovely ladies, 

Had my 3rd iui this afternoon, and I feel like it went really well! Only had one follicle at 19, but it only takes one  and my lining yesterday was 9. The ultrasound was so clear you could see it all going in!! Amazing!! We had 43 million with a motility of 78%, that's ok right? I never really took it in on the last 2 cycles as I was so nervous, but I felt really chilled and almost excited this time, plus I managed to not go for a wee straight after!! Sorry for TMI, but I'm normally so desperate to use the loo after, I have to go straight away!! 

I hope everyone is having a great and positive day. Here's hoping to lots of BFP' s on here soon!!! 

BECKYA doctors told us not to baby dance but only because we are using a donor.

Good luck everyone x x x


----------



## Winter Sprout

Good evening ladies,
I had my first IUI treatment on 12/03 after a failed partner to partner IVF in Nov '12. 
I had two good sized follicles on my R ovary and a slightly smaller one on my L ovary... Felt lovely and chilled about everything until the last couple of days and now i'm starting to lose patience with the 2WW! Lol!
From day 3-6 dpiui, i felt slight jabbing pains in both sides of my lower abdomen (where i usually experience ovulation pain)
Today (8dpiui) I feel nauseous, gassy, bloated, spaced out and have constant dull ache in the centre of my lower abdomen, not quite like af pain. Today is day 26 of my cycle, and although i'm irregular, my cycle length is usually at least 35 days long so don't think i'd be expecting af yet anyway.
The weird symptoms are what's driving me crazy! Just want to know know now whether it's worked or not!! Lol!
Any words of wisdom/positivity ladies?

T x


----------



## jennywren7

Hi Tash_and_Nicky,

I have had similar symptoms to those in the past, bloating, feeling nauseous, crampy etc...I think it's all pretty normal, so I wouldn't worry too much. I know it's easier said than done. I started my 2ww today, and feel really crampy this evening. I think it has a lot to do with how often doctors are poking and prodding around up there during a cycle! Lol! I've had 5 internal scan in the last week!! I know that one day I will be a mum whether it's this month or in a few years, and I have to believe that to keep myself sane! I also believe that everything happens for a reason and even though every BFN I get completely devastates me, I can eventually bring myself round to thinking that it just wasn't meant to be that month. Keep strong and you will get your BFP I'm sure 

Sending you lots of hugs and baby dust for positive news,

Jenny x


----------



## bearbear

*Janey - * Lets keep taking the supplements, as you say they can't do any harm and like you i've heard good things about them so its got to be worth a shot! I was also reading up on Coq10 yesterday, apparently its very good for egg quality so i'm now considering adding that to my long list  Thing is there are so many brands and its hard to know which one to get and then i just end up getting confused  Defo keep in touch hun, thinking of you to xx 

*Becky - * Wishing you lots of luck for IUI today, i hope all goes to plan and it results in a BFP!! Sending you some positive vibes xx  

*Wantbabynow, Jennywren & tash_and_nicky - * I hope you get through the 2ww with your sanity intact, i seem to always be quite calm on the 1st week and then the nearer it gets to testing i start to symptom spot and drive myself crazy  Unfortunately the cylogest pesseries i was on mimic a lot of pregnancy symptoms which is quite cruel really as no matter how much you tell yourself its the pesseries you still can't help but think "what if" and my brain starts working overtime!! Sending you all some positive vibes and truly hoping to see you posting your BFP messages soon, keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## Nutpot

lots and lots of baby dust to everyone!!!!

Had my follie scan today. One follie 19mm so i've done my trigger shot and IUI set tomorrow for 12:30.

I really need some PMA!!!! The chances of conceiving with just one follie are SO low.....BUT I just have to remember how lucky I am to already have a little boy...........


----------



## BeckyA

Thanks *bearbear*, but I haven't got good news, it wasn't very successful. 

basically, they couldn't get the catheter all the way up into the uterus, it only went up about 3/4 of the length of the neck of the cervix. The doc tried several different ones, and lots of different ways, for about 5-10 mins, then told us to take a break, drink more water and come back in 40 mins. second try unsuccessful as well. they did inject the "sample" into the neck though, rather than waste it (apparently it was a good one with more than 65 million little swimmers!). there is a miniscule chance some of the swimmers got into the uterus. 

so, feeling pretty upset and a bit of a failure.

they aren't going to continue the treatment until I have had a hysteroscopy to see what is the matter with the neck. so, we have to wait until we get an appointment for that now. sigh.

has this happened to anyone else?

Becky
x


----------



## AnnieRoo

*Becky* that is such a bummer. I didn't have a situation where they couldn't get the catheter up all they way but they did have to swap a straight one for a curved one and even that freaked me out so I can only imagine how you must have felt. Please don't feel like a failure, at least the swimmers got 3/4 of the way there which is 3/4 more of a piggy back than they got before so they could surprise you yet!  

Best of luck to everyone on the 2ww!

AFM, I am pretty much resigned to the fact that af is on her way. I've been feeling cramping quite low down all day today and I only had the treatment on Monday so probably too early for any kind of implantantion pains. Side note, is that 3 or 4 dpiui?! Still trying to hold onto a glimmer of hope (or just generally be glad that at least we got this far) but it's hard


----------



## Nutpot

*AnnieRoo *I just wanted to say please don't give up hope yet. When I got pregnant with my son I had TERRIBLE cramping pains, even worse than AF pains and I was convinced it was all over. But no, I have living proof that not all cramping pains mean AF is on her way!!!!!! Stay positive for now....it's not over til it's over 

*Becky *sending you lots of      

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## BeckyA

thanks *annieroo* and *nutpot*! I am trying to stay positive and hope some of them got up there. 
I am very grateful for this forum for support and advice. 
Had to take the afternoon off work as I was a total wreck, luckily my boss is sympathetic as she has been through fertility problems. 
Am in quite a bit of pain though as they were fiddling around down there for ages trying to get it in (they tried 4 different types of catheter!) - like someone has punched me in the stomach. DH has been fantastic as usual bringing me cups of peppermint tea!

*annieroo* - can I reiterate what nutpot said, and please "_animo_" (we say that here in Spain to keep up your spirits!) - it's not over yet.
*nutpot* - good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## bearbear

*Becky-* So sorry you had such a traumatic experience today, that must of been very hard and I can imagine you must of felt quite emotional but please don't feel like a failure, its not your fault and I suppose its just one of those things that happens that's out of your control!! At least they still did the procedure so you still have every chance of getting that BFP! Keep positive and strong, sending you big hugs xxxx

*Nutpot-* Good luck for IUI tomorrow, just remember it really does just take one follie so don't be disheartened! I think its so important to try and keep positive so pick yourself up and get those positive vibes flowing! I hope all goes well and keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

*Annieroo-* cramping pain is no indicator that iui hasn't worked so please don't feel like its all over because its most definately not!! Many girls get this sort of pain and still go on to get a BFP so try and stay positive! You are now 3dpiui so you've still got a way to go so hang in there!! Sending you some positive vibes for that BFP! Xxxx


----------



## scooter5

Morning Girls

Just wanted to pop in again and say hi

*Bearbear* sorry that this time didn't work but like you say it was only your first shot at home insem. It sounds like you've got a good plan in terms of supplements and tracking ovulation. I will keep praying for your BFP that you so deserve. Keep us posted. 

*Janey* I know what you mean, it feels strange to go from monthly treatments to playing the waiting game. Our final shot at IUI was unsuccessful but we were really only doing it to pass the time while we wait for IVF so not at all surprised and feel okay about it. Our first appointment is next Thursday and then we have an open day on 27 April (to look into "mild IVF" options). Don't know which we're going to go with - part of me wants to try "hard core" and just go for it and part of me wants to try something more manageable which may have less of a daily impact on our lives but which may take a bit longer...so many difficult decisions that we have to make. We're at the information gathering stage and, like you, I want to take a couple of months to get into the best shape I can before we embark - regular exercise, healthy eating, emotional strength etc. I'm excited and terrified in equal parts about moving to IVF. We may take a break abroad and get some sunshine before our first treatment depending on the timings. It would be nice if we could be cycle buddies again so we must keep in touch!

Well, to all you ladies on your 2ww or stimming I wish you all the very best of luck and really hope that some BFP announcements start coming in...    

xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey *Scooter5*

Do you know what to expect from your first appointment on Thursday? I have no idea, we just got a letter saying go in on the 2nd April!! I had heard about the open days so I assume we will have to attend one of them as well. We just want to get started  as I am sure you can understand!! I wonder if we will get the option of mild IVF, I have never heard of it till you mentioned it. Do you think we can do this with PCOS?

You described being excited and terrified at the same time, I totally understand that. You hear so many positive stories about IVF but at the same time this is kind of the end of the road for us. If our 2 IVF cycles fail then we will look at adoption. We just can't justify the money to pay ourselves. That makes me feel sad. But hey got to try and keep a PMA throughout this process.

We should most definately stay in touch, we could be cycle buddies!! We already have a holiday booked on the 10th June, that is also worrying me, how will it fit in with treatment.....

Looking out for lovely BFP's on here, good luck ladies. xx


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies!

I've been away from here for a while. Good to see lots of new faces - welcome all!

Janey, Seaview and Scooter - good luck with the IVF. I've been doing quite a bit of research into mild IVF lately and have decided that's what I'll have if I have IVF. Generally speaking you tend to get fewer but better quality eggs from a mild IVF cycle compared with standard IVF. I think it's particularly suitable for ladies with PCOS because it reduces the risk of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome, which can be an issue with PCOS. Not all clinics offer it though.

Good luck to everyone 2wwing or stimming! We are surely due a flush of BFPs on here!    

AFM, I'm going for a scan on Tuesday to see what my follicle is up to and then should be having IUI no. 10 later next week...


----------



## scooter5

Hey *Calluna* - I really hope that this is lucky number 10 for you...best of luck for Tuesday's scan  

*Janey* - I have no idea what to expect! I'm guessing it'll be a chance to talk to our RE about the different sorts of IVf and to see which he thinks is most appropriate based on my PCOS and our IUI cycles. I'm going to try to do some research this weekend and then think of the kinds of things I want to understand so that I can try to remember to ask my key questions. We're at the Lister at the moment but I don't know if they offer mild IVF. We're going to the open day at Create which seems to be the go to place for mild IVF because I'm keen to understand a bit more about it. Like *Calluna* says, it seems to massively reduce the risk of OHSS so would seem to be a good option for us PCOS girls. My concern for me is that I don't respond to low level FSH injections. I've had three injection only cycles when the doses got up to about 150 per day and in one of them I had about 18 days of consecutive injections and still not one follie grew. Given that I am a poor responder I anticipate that I might not be a good candidate for mild IVF and might need a bit more intervention, but who knows. I think it sounds like something worth exploring though.

I know, I just want to get started too but I think for us it'll be a couple of months before we do. We're also looking at a holiday in June so don't worry - we may also have to delay/work around that. Thing is, we barely went away last year because of TTC and now we're kind of forcing ourselves to just book something for June and take a break. I'm trying to remind myself that this could be the start of another long road so maybe a break at the outset and some much needed sun/relaxation will set us up best for what lies ahead...!

I'll let you know how I get on with the various appointments and will keep you posted of options/decisions we make.

Take care everyone.

xx


----------



## Nutpot

Hi ladies,

Had my IUI today, all went well. There were 16.2 million sperm all of which were motile.......is this good? I forgot to ask the embryologist.

I was quite surprised at how easy it was, I was expecting some pain but it was done and dusted within seconds!!

So here I am on the 2ww.

Does anyone know anyone who got pregnant with just 1 follie

Good luck with follie scan *Calluna!!!!

*N xxx


----------



## Woodie77

Hey calluna, good luck next Tuesday! Fingers crossed all goes well.

Hi nutpot, really exciting! Here's hoping? Hope that follie does the trick xx

Afm I had scan this morning and iui planned for Monday, lining is 11mm so hoping that is good. Only problem is DH is currently not speaking to me!! Big row Tuesday morning still not resolved and I actually feel that although I did react emotionally it was because of him shouting at me. Feels a bit make or break this weekend.  I have done all appointments, drugs and injecting solo and DH is the one desperate for babies! Obs I really want yhis but it's exhausting without TLC.  

Bearbear I admire you all the more!
Sorry to bring the post down xxxx


----------



## Woodie77

Oops just realised how that might have sounded bearbear! You give loads of positive advice to the ladies here, just meant thank you xx


----------



## AnnieRoo

*Nutpot, BeckyA and bearbear* thanks a mil for the positivity. Still cramping quite a lot today but I'm just trying to keep calm and not jump to conclusions for now at least. I think part of my problem is I've only ever had a natural cycle once or twice and that was over 15 years ago so I'm not sure when to expect af. It used to come on 4 days after I stopped taking the pill and it was pretty much the same after my previous two cancelled cycles so I presume it would be same now? The only difference this time is that I got the trigger injection. Has anyone ever experienced failure to ovulate from Pregnyl?

*Woodie77* I really feel for you. This whole process is so stressful and I think any relationship is bound to be affected by it. When my DH is stressed he can shout and take it out on me too and expects me to understand this and just accept it. I had to sit him down and explain that being an a*s and then apologising afterwards just wasn't good enough!! Maybe under normal circumstances I could let it drop - we all have to pick our fights etc., but right now you need to be able to lean on him and he has to be patient with you. The fact that it has dragged on for so long is bound to be causing you a lot of stress and tension (believe me, I've been there) so it's for the best that one of you take the bull by the horns and instigate the peace making talks. It's the weekend now and if you make up tonight, you won't know yourself come Monday. Will be thinking of you and hope everything works out. 

I was telling my DH about a lot of people on the 2ww forum referring to this waiting game as being on 'knicker watch' and he was . At least someone is getting a laugh from all this!!

Along with Nutpot, I would also be curious to know if anyone has gotten pregnant with just one follie!

Best of luck to everyone who has just gone ahead with the IUI or is on the 2ww and fingers crossed for s for us all.

If anyone else experiences cramping 3 dpiui, please let me know so I can stop going !!

A
x


----------



## Woodie77

Hi Annieroo, thank you for your kind message. It helps to know I'm not on my own. Not sure how to go about it as am on eggshells, have totally lost my appetite (this has never happened before  ).  Will try and smooth things over (at least until Monday).

I defo had cramps after iui, nit sure if due to the drugs or the prodding and poking. Saying that I also had cramps when I have been preggo. The dreaded 2ww, it does drive you nuts but lots of positive visualisation can't hurt!! Good luck xxxx


----------



## AnnieRoo

Hi Woodie,

I know how hard it must be because the last thing you want is to make things any worse! I got some good advice a while ago that has generally worked for me and that is to always use 'I' instead of 'you'. In other words, you would say something like 'I feel like I'm going through this alone' and opposed to 'you are letting me down and leaving everything to me'. Apparently referring to yourself instead of putting the focus on them makes them less likely to be defensive and reactive instead of listening to what you're actually saying. Before you talk to him, think about what you want to get out of it so you don't get side tracked or dragged into historical dramas! Take a deep breath, go and find him and tell him you would like to chat to clear the air. Sending you lots of strength and hope it all ends well x


----------



## penny48

Hi all just being lurking, starting spraying last friday just waiting AF.  Woodie we were there last month, i had to cancel IUI last month. We had a massive row over nothing at all, and ending in DH (well was just 'H' at that stage!!lol) saying to me that i only married him to have babies.  

It took us weeks to sort it out as he is a long distance lorry driver and only at home at the weekends.  We just had to battle it out and this month i told him in no uncertain terms that if tx was cancelled again that it would not be a good situation.  

Men think completely differently to us and with all the hormones and stress of all this it is very hard.  You know your man and how to get thur to him, what ever situation he is calm in try to talk it out before monday and make sure that you are both happy.  Take care, I know how hard it is, last month i really did think that my marriage was over but after a few weeks of relfection all is good in the camp. If we all can get thru this we can get thru anything xx


----------



## purpleshoes2

Hi,

For the ladies who were wondering about the first appointment on my blog I've gone into quite a lot of details.

However it was definatly an emotional rollercoaster throughout the meeting and a lot of medical talk! I was so pleased that I had gone to the Open Evening before the appointment because it made things easier to understand.

They went through all the options for us, talked through the risks - and the result of the tests we had that morning. Mine didn't have a solid outcome due to some strange tests results but other than that it was useful.

It's a very funny waiting game with IUI (and I suspect with IVF) because I'm useless at waiting - I think this is the first time in a very long time I'm actually looking forward to having AF come and wish it would come early!


----------



## Woodie77

Thanks guys,

Annieroo, thanks I'll use your tips to see if it helps ease the tension. 
Penny, sounds like you have had similar stresses (and DH being away can't help!).  It really is a rollercoaster!!
Purpleshoes, glad things are moving along for you, it seems to take ages then before you know it you'll be on that table ;-) 

So we are being civil and (D)H has agreed that Monday is convenient for him to attend so I'm just relieved treatment is going ahead!!  Will save the "talk" until after that.  Lots if tension in the house so am going to have a spring (in this weather!) clean. 

Can I just ask, my follies were 14, 13 and12 on fri. Did last gonal f fri eve. Trigger shot midnight tonight. Iui Monday pm. Has anyone else been triggered when follies are this size?

Thanks guys.


----------



## AnnieRoo

Hi girls,

*Woodie* glad to hear your DH is at least coming with you on Monday for support and really hope things improve afterwards. I'm not 100% sure what the minimum follie size is but I think it's around 17mm. Apparently the follies can grow 2mm per day and I was told that the trigger pads out the follies too so gives them an extra mm or two. I'm sure the clinic wouldn't let you proceed if they felt your follies weren't quite there. Best of luck for Monday.

AFM, I'm slowly going bonkers and it's only 5 dpiui!! I've had cramping for four days now and still no sign of af. Had to come home from town early today as I was really uncomfortable and was convinced my period had started but still nothing! My bbs feel fuller but no sensitivity whatsoever. Anyone else have this much cramping early on?


----------



## BeckyA

Good luck for tomorrow *woodie*!

*Annieroo*, i haven't had any cramping, but my bbs are killing me! I have read though that this is a side effect of trigger shot. I having to wear sports bras!! Maybe your cramps are side effect of trigger and/or pessaries ? (if you are taking them?). I have to start utrogestan tonight.

*purpleshoes* and *penny48*, hello and lots of good luck and baby dust to you!


----------



## AnnieRoo

*BeckyA* thanks for the heads up. I have myself convinced that I'm pregnant because my symptoms do seem to be getting a little stronger every day. I'm not on any pessaries - the clinic never mentioned them to me and I did see other people talking about them and wonder why the subject never came up.

Anyway, I need to come down to earth a bit because I'm only 6 dpiui and I've a long way to go yet! Hopefully your sore bbs are a good sign!!


----------



## penny48

Hi all quick post, have been painting all day soo tired!! Woodie good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Woodie77

Thanks for the good luck messages, can't believe it's tomorrow!!!


----------



## natandy

Hi Ladies

I've been on here for a while and following all your stories and can now post myself because I will hopefully be having my first iui this week!
Its been such a long journey and so many ups and downs as im sure you've all had! During a few tests the doctor discovered I have a bicornuate uterus (heart shaped) and was waiting for a second opinion on how severe it is, but luckily he said its quite mild so is happy for us to try iui! I went on Friday for my first scan, going back this Wednesday for my second scan to see how my follie is growing. Im not being stimulated or anything just having natural iui so I know a few of you mentioned you only have the one follie, so do i, and like the doctor said we only need one for it to work  
Hope everyone on their 2ww is coping ok and I hope by the end of this week I will be joining you!


----------



## bearbear

Morning you lovely lot,

*Calluna - * Really great to hear from you, its been a while! Your courage and determination is to be admired and i truly pray that number 10 is your lucky one and you get that very much deserved BFP! I hope your scan tomorrow goes well so IUI can go ahead as planned! Your in my prayers , sending you lots of positive vibes xx          

*Scooter - * Good to hear from you, waiting around for things to happen is very frustrating but it won't be long before you start treatment again!! Wishing you luck for your appointment on Thursday, hope it goes well and you get the green light to start! Big hugs xx  

*Nutpot - * Hope your doing ok on the 2ww and have so far kept hold of your sanity!! The  count and motility sounds good and i have heard of many ladies falling pregnant with just one follie so you have every reason to stay positive!! Google it and you'll soon find many stories of one follie pregnancies! Pleased all went well and sending you some positive vibes xx  

*Woodie - * No need to apologise, i didn't take offence, quite the opposite  I hope IUI went well this morning and 'D'H managed to be supportive!! I can imagine it must be quite a strain at times on a relationship but you've both gotta try and stick together and support each other! Sounds to me like he could do with trying to be a bit more understanding!! I really hope you've managed to sort it out as the last thing you need right is the stress of arguing!! Sending you big hugs and positive vibes xx  

*AnnieRoo - * Isn't the 2ww great  it really is enough to send you totally looney  but don't worry, your in good company  Just to warn you, if your bonkers now be prepared to feel even more bonkers the nearer to OTD you get!! I'm always worse in week 2! Oh the joys! Does sound like you've got a few hopeful symptoms going on, i would normally say not to pay them much attention as the pessaries mimic pregnancy symptoms but your not on them so fingers crossed its a good sign! I was on the pessaries and they are cruel as i used to get sore, fuller boobs, feel sick, bloated tummy etc but it was all down to them! Grrrr! nasty really! The clinic normally prescribe them if you have a thin womb lining which i did so don't worry if you weren't offered them, it just means your lining must be good!! Not sure about the cramping but i'd really try not to see it as a bad thing, it can be quite the opposite! Sending you some positive vibes for that BFP!! xx  

*Natandy - * Welcome to the forum, your in the right place for help and support!! Wishing you lots of luck for your 1st IUI, i hope all goes to plan xx


----------



## Woodie77

Hi all, just to say today's treatment seemed to go well.  DH had 24 mil swimmers so hopefully one of them will find their way!!  I had excellent grade mucous (tmi)   . Started pesseries this evening, they are a mucky business but anything that helps!!!  Still a bit frosty with DH which is hard at a time like this. 

Good luck this week nutandy, hope it goes well!  
Hope the 2ww is going ok nutpot and annieroo, Keeping everything crossed for you guys (and anyone else in 2ww!).

Bearbear, are you due to start next round of home insemination soon?  Really exciting time for you, really hoping it all works out soon for you.
Xxx


----------



## AnnieRoo

Hi natandandy, welcome and best of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Bearbear, thanks as always for your support and advice. It helps a lot!

Woodie, delighted all went well for you. Welcome to the 2ww!

AFM, I've had some interesting new symptoms since I last posted. Red burning cheeks, nausea, breathlessness, heartburn (never got it in my life!) and dizziness. Apart from the hot cheeks which seem to be pretty much constant, everything else is very mild and comes and goes. Almost to the point where I think I'm imagining it until it happens again! I've read the flushed cheeks can be a sign of rising progesterone so fingers crossed.

Best of luck to everyone on the two week wait in crazy town and to everyone starting treatment x


----------



## Woodie77

Hey annieroo, exciting symptoms!! It's hard not to keep checking isn't it?! How many days post iui are you?? Xxx


----------



## Nutpot

Bearbear thank you so much for your kind words and positive thoughts   

Annieroo, oooooh exciting, it does sound promising!!!!   

Woodie77, glad it all went well.....so the 2ww commences    

AFM, nothing to report really. I don't feel any different whatsoever. I get a very mild (so mild I barely notice it) dull ache in my lower abdomen occasionally, but nothing out of the ordinary.
I've had (and still have) really bad sinusitis and i'm petrified that it may jeapordise any potential baby growing because my body is working so hard to fight this illness off   the clinic said I can't take anything for it 'just in case', but my theory is if I can get antibiotics working before my OTD then if I am preggars I will be fighting fit to grow a baby!!!!!
A friend of mine said I shouldn't worry too much as there are women out there who are druggies and alcoholics and they still manage to get pregnant and grow a baby. I guess she's right in a way.

So do you think I should get antibiotics or not? I feel dreadful and have had it for a couple of weeks now   

N xxx


----------



## natandy

Hi all and thank you for the warm welcome and good luck wishes!

Hi Nutpot, sorry you're not feeling your best. I just wanted to pass on my bit of knowledge! I agree that you are best to be fighting fit before having treatment so a course of antibiotics wont do you any harm and many are ok to take when you have treatment and even go on to get pregnant. I've got cystic fibrosis so am constantly on a mix of antiobiotics and are all ok to take throughout my treatment. I've got a good chance of conceiving and i've always got a chest infection so honestly don't worry about it, its amazing what our bodies can do, you'll be fine


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone, hope your all keeping warm, can you believe its nearly April, i don't know about you lot but i am sick of this weather, just want to feel some sunshine! 

*Woodie - * Really pleased to hear IUI went well, 24 mil is brill, ha that rhymes, so lets just keep everything crossed that one of them finds the target!! Shame you and DH are still not on the best of terms, i hope you can resolve it as the less stress you have the better!! I'm due to start home insem again from around this weekend!! I've been using my fertility monitor so hopefully that will be a great help timing wise, just praying that it works and i get that BFP  Sending you some positive vibes xx    

*AnnieRoo - * Its definately sounding quite positive with regards to your symptoms!!  It would be fantastic to see a BFP post on here after all this time so i'm keeping everything crossed for you xx    

*Nutpot - * I would agree with natandy on this one and take the antibiotics!! After my first IUI i got a tooth infection which was agony and got prescribed antibiotics, i phoned the clinic and told them and they advised me to take them so if i was you i'd go ahead!! I really don't think it would affect the chances of you concieving and in fact i think if you feel that poorly then that is worse for you and possible baby! Wish you better soon and sending some positive vibes xx


----------



## Nutpot

Thanks Bearbear and Natandy, I went to the doctors this afternoon and was given penicillin. She said even if I was pregnant right now it wouldn't hurt the baby, so now I can get myself better ready for a BFP...........wishful thinking!!!!!   xxx


----------



## AnnieRoo

Thanks Woodie, Nutpot and bearbear. I'm excited because I really do feel pregnant right now with all the symptoms but I just hope the little bean hangs in there with me! I got a cold sore this morning which I was a bit peeved about until I found out that it can be another early symptom. At this stage, I bet if my right ear fell off I'd try to find a website that said it was an early pregnancy symptom too! 

This is turning into my go-to website every time I get a new symptom www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo. It has posts by girls who got BFPs and lists their symptoms every day from 1 dpo. It's great because everyone has completely different symptoms -some feel different from day one, others don't feel anything until 10 or 12 dpiui so it's a real mixed bag.

bearbear, that's so exciting that you'll be starting the insem again at the weekend. Fingers crossed for you.

Woodie, I'm 8 dpiui at the moment and the day I poas can't come soon enough! I hope things are less tense in your house at the moment and you and your DH are on speaking terms at least. You have been through an awful lot and I really hope you have a happy ending at the end of this 2ww and beyond.

Nutpot, I hope you'll start feeling better soon. I read somewhere that your immune system can be affected in early pregnancy and you can be more susceptible to colds and flus etc. so better to kick in the bud now before those pregnancy hormones kick in!   

Hope everyone has a lovely evening x

/links


----------



## Woodie77

Hi all, quick question. What's the deal with swimming post iui?  We are going away for a couple if days to work things out. There is a pool but not sure if swimming is ok.  Phoned the clinic but no reply yet ....
Any tips?
Thanks xxxx


----------



## penny48

Hi woody, not 100% sure but i think as your cervix has had something in it, that it is best to avoid swimming and baths for a week or two, maybe google it to make sure x


----------



## Nutpot

Hi Woodie, I can't really see why swimming would be a problem? As far as i'm aware the sperm are inserted high up into your uterus and can't fall out or get washed away? Lots of women have coils inserted through their cervix and they can still swim etc.
If you're still unsure then i'd call the clinic again.
Hope you get things sorted out with DH.

How is everyone else?

Still nothing going on with me apart from I had really weird vivid dreams last night......strange!!!!


N xxx


P.S i'm taking DS swimming today xxx


----------



## natandy

Hi Woodie, im not really sure about the swimming just wanted to say have a nice few days away and I'm sure everything will get sorted for you  
Annieroo things are certainly sounding very positive for you with your symptoms, I have my fingers crossed for you!
Nutpot hope you are feeling a bit better. Your dreams sound interesting!!

afm, I went to the clinic yesterday and my follie was 15mm, went back today for another scan and it is now 17mm ! I've got to inject myself tonight to make me ovulate so going back to have iui Saturday at 10am   I'm so excited that we've finally got round to this stage!

Hope everyone else is ok?
Nat


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies! Good to hear that so many of you are moving forward with the treatment. Good luck and I hope to see lots of BFPs on here very soon!

AFM, DH managed to supply his same for freezing on Tuesday which was a massive step forward for us. Unfortunately though his motility was right down to 7% (down from 32% a few weeks earlier) which is not good enough for IUI or IVF, only ICSI. The consultant thought it was probably down to the extreme cold weather and has said we should have another go in a couple of weeks.

So AF arrived this morning, so no BFP this month and we won't be able to go for the treatment on this cycle. But hopefully next month will be the charm! So infuriating though, feels like every time we overcome one obstacle, another gets put in our way!

Anyway, wishing you all a lovely Easter break and lots and lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Nutpot

Oh Mrs Fox, i'm so sorry that it hasn't gone to plan again, I know that frustrating feeling VERY well!!! Just wanted to send you a hug   xxx

Exciting news Natandy!!!! Good luck      

AFM.....still nothing really although I did have another strange dream last night. I dreamt I had 4 pregnancy tests and each one I pee'd on didn't work!!! 2 of them came up with 6 lines, one of them didn't have any lines and one of them had too much wee wee and washed the lines away.....very weird.
I also have a bit of a swimmy head but I think that's just due to the sinusitis.
One week down, one week to go........

Love to everyone


----------



## Emmamax76

Mrsfox - Sorry it hasn't worked out this time but fingers crossed for you next month  x
Natandy - lots of luck! X
Nutpot - hope the sinusitis clears soon x
AFM - still 6 days till OTD! was fine the first week, really positive, but the closer I get to test day the more the nerves are kicking in!
Am convinced AF is on its way as I've had no symptoms of anything until last night where that all to familiar feeling of dull AF ache started   
Going to try and stay positive though.
Here's hoping that the Easter bunny brings us all a little more than eggs!!!!!!!!  

Lots of positive vibes and babydust to all x x x x


----------



## Woodie77

Hi penny, nutpot and natandy, thanks for your advice.  Heard back from clinic and they said wait 4 days post iui to reduce risk of infection.  I decided to avoid swim as was feeling a bit crampy but did have a nice facial instead.  Thanks for all the well wishes too, things still a bit bumpy here but we're trying!

Exciting times natandy, nearly joining the 2ww clan!
Nut pot hope you're not going too nuts!

Mrs fox, sorry to hear you have to wait again, it's really tough when that happens but time will hopefully whizz by for you, take lots of care. 

Hey emmamax, keep positive, times when I have got a BFP I defo had no symptoms... Fingers crossed for you!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  And big thank you to you all, this support really helps and knowing we are all in the same boat-ish ;-).

Fingers crossed for some bfp's soon! Xxxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies! Thanks for the kind words, frustrating but we're getting very good at being patient!

Nutpot, hopefully your dreams are a good sign. Fingers crossed for you and here's hoping week 2 flies by for you! Good luck!

Emma, have everything crossed for you that AF stays away! 

Thanks Woodie, hope the 2ww goes quickly!

Lots of love and luck xxx


----------



## BeckyA

Hello ladies,
Just checking in to see how everyone is doing.
*natandy*, hope it went ok today!
*mrsfox*, sorry to hear things didn't quite go to plan this month, fingers crossed for next.
*woodie*, hope you had a lovely few days away.
*emmamax*, keeping fingers crossed for you it's not AF

AFM - jetted back to the UK yesterday to spend 9 days with family and friends. No real symptoms yet, although have broken out in spots, feeling a bit teenager like!
Becky x


----------



## natandy

Hi Ladies

Sorry for your BFN Mrs Fox, best of luck for next time, it will be here before you know it!
Emmamax76 still stay strong, it could still be good news yet!
BeckyA hope you're enjoying spending time over here with your family and friends, a break and lots of fun is just what we all need in these times!

AFM, had my first IUI this morning   it all feels very sureal at the moment and I cant believe im here, let the 2ww commence  
It went very well although as soon as i had it done they sent me straight to the room to get changed again, I've read so many times its best to lay there for at least 10 minutes but I didnt lay down for 2 minutes  
Also they said my dp sperm count was 12 million. This doesnt sound very high, will it be post wash? The nurse said it was a good sample! What does anyone think?!!

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying their easter weekend? Lots of chocolate for me tomorrow I think


----------



## penny48

Hi all, natandy 12 mil will be post wash, good sample, you need 5 mil for iui so you have lots!!!! xx


----------



## Nutpot

Hi Natandy, 12 million is a great sample, and yes it will be post wash. So exciting isn't it   

I just wanted to say that I hope all you ladies don't think i'm greedy for wanting another child   it seems like i'm the only one on this thread trying for number 2. I KNOW how lucky I am to have one beautiful healthy boy and if I never have another baby I will always be truely grateful for him. All I can say is that the desire for a second baby is just as great as the desire for a first baby. It took me over 2 years to conceive my son (which in comparison to some of you ladies I know this isn't long) and so far i've been trying again for 16 months, so I do totally understand the feeling of longing to be pregnant. I just don't want you to think i'm being greedy when there are so many of you who don't even have 1.................................  

Love and babydust to all   

N xxx


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi nutpot,
              I'm also trying for no. 2 (have a beautiful daughter who's 10 tomorrow!) and know exactly what you mean about the desire for a 2nd baby being as great!
I conceived naturally and really quickly with my daughter and assumed having a 2nd would be easy! 
Secondary infertility caused by scar tissue from my c section was only found 2 years ago after 6 years of trying, it's a costly process as don't get any nhs help due to having a child already so I'm desperately pinning hopes on our 3rd and final IUI treatment!
Like you, I know just how blessed we are having our daughter but that longing for another child is still so strong.

x x x


----------



## Nutpot

Thank you Emmamax   . It must be SO frustrating for you to know that the reason you are having trouble conceiving is because of your c-section!!!! I wish you the best of luck and pray   that you get your much longed for BFP.
When do you test?


----------



## Emmamax76

4th of April, I see you're the 7th! Fingers crossed for BFP'S for us both and for all others coming up to test date.
Although my positivity disappearing as have had AF pains since yesterday and have woken up with a bad headache this morning that will just not shift   think its imminent.

X


----------



## AnnieRoo

Hi everyone,

I tested this morning and got a   ! We are over the moon and it still feels so, so, surreal. Fingers crossed baby C sticks with us and gives us the best Christmas ever

Thanks so much to everyone for your support and advice so far and wishing every single one of you the best of luck over the next few weeks.

Lots of love, AnnieRoo


----------



## BeckyA

Hey *annieroo*, I already said congrats over on the 2ww board, but I don't mind saying it again here!
So pleased for you. X


----------



## Nutpot

Congratulations AnnieRoo!!!!     

It's not over until it's over Emmamax


----------



## Emmamax76

Congratulations annieroo! X


----------



## Woodie77

Annieroo! That is great news, many congrats to you both.  Wishing you list of health and happiness!!
Let's hope we're on a roll now! Xxxx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Annieroo congratulations, that's making news!!!!!!

Nutpot, I'm trying for my second take home baby too. I say that due to my son who is  3 1/2 and my two angels.
The desire for my second is beyond intense, so I do understand but  I have never felt greedy nothing has ever felt more natural. my journey to this point has been awful but I can't give up hope x


----------



## natandy

Many Congratulations Annieroo!!!!
Such brilliant news!!! x


----------



## sid123

What wonderful news annieroo. Congratulations.   x


----------



## natandy

Hi ladies

My mind is already going a bit crazy! Roughly on what day does implantation occur (if it does!) and does it depend on your cycle length? My cycles are quite short, between 24-25 days.

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi girls, 
My 3rd and final iui has ended in my period arriving earlier than expected at 12dpo despite my cyclogest pessaries. This is the end of the road for us as far as iui is concerned. I'm totally heartbroken. 

I wish you girls success on your iui journeys it can work, I'm just so sad it hasn't worked for me xxx


----------



## Emmamax76

I'm so sorry wantbabynow   x x


----------



## Westie16

Hi Ladies

Well onto iui no 3 for us (hopefully 3rd time lucky!) once again my period has arrived 4 days early 10dpo, must be the Menopur!! Has anyone else found this on Menopur, when I told the consultant at the hospital they didn't seem at all concerned!

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## bearbear

Hello everyone, i've not been on for a little while as been a bit of a busy bee but i have been keeping track of your posts! Hope your having a great easter....................

*AnnieRoo - * I'm so so happy for you and your amazing BFP! I had a good feeling for you when you were talking about your symptoms through the 2ww and it looks like your instinct was totally right!! Many congratulations to you, lets hope your good news rubs off on us all and we can continue with the BFP's! Take care and i wish you a very healthy 9 months ahead!! xx 

*Wantbabynow - * I'm truly sorry to hear its another BFN for you, i know just how upsetting and gutting it is, its just not fair is it!! give yourself time to come to terms with everything thats happened and then i know you'll be back stronger and ready for your next move on this roller coaster journey! Will you be moving onto IVF now? Remember your not alone and we're all here for you! I think you should eat lots of easter eggs and drink some wine, just be good to yourself! Sending you big big hugs xx  

Sorry i'm not replying to everyone individually but its been a busy forum while i've been gone so just wanted to say to you all at whatever stages your at to keep strong and positive vibes all round xx


----------



## penny48

Hi all annieroo congrates to you, sending you sticky vibes xx.  

Wantbabynow so sorry for your bfn, it is so heartbreaking, wishing you well on the next stage and hope it is lucky for you xx


----------



## Nutpot

Wantbabynow, so so sorry   

I was naughty and tested early today 11dpiui, of course BFN......disappointed, but I know it's early. Trying to stay   

Bearbear, how did the home insemination go?


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Thank you girls, I really thought IUI would work for us so its hit me hard.  
BearBear Im going to see my consultant at some point in this coming month to see where we go from here but we very much expect to be refered for IVF, as we are self funding this 'stings', its just so expensive and at what point do we stop... I never want to give up but financially we will have to.  I will definatley give IVF a go.  I was planning on having a break from TTC until after our holiday in June but I think i will dig the CBFM out and use that in the meantime although DP's motility isnt great I dont think I will be able to switch off from it completely.  I do also still have a supply of clomid and 2 menopur injections so may try superovulation without the insemination (naughty naughty) while we wait for our IVF appointment and tests etc if there are any.  Ill continue with my accupuncture too and pray for a miracle. 

Im hoping for more BFP's girls this month!!


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

Oh i'm so happy to be back at work....................NOT!! Had a lovely few days off though so i suppose i shouldn't complain!

*Nutpot - * Don't give up hope just yet, 11dpiui is still early and i've read many times how it can change so try to keep positive!! Sending you some positive vibes     xx

*Wantbabynow - * Getting a BFN does hit hard, especially when you know its your last try!! At least you know you'll soon be hopefully moving onto IVF although i know exactly what your saying about the cost!! To be honest since i've been doing home insemination it has taken away pretty much all of the stress involved with treatment as for me the cost was always a worry and i would constantly be thinking how many more tries could i afford! It really is wrong that these clinics charge what they do, i just think its quite unfair!! Try and keep strong and don't lose hope in your dreams of being a mum, its not over yet!! I only managed to get one home insem in this month which couldn't be helped as my donor went away over easter!! However the insem we did was 2 days before ovulation so it could still work . Actually you might be able to help me, i'm using the CBFM and since Thursday its had high fertility! Every afternoon i've also been testing with the clearblue digital ovu test and on Saturday i got a smiley face but still to this day my CBFM hasn't reached peak, just stayed on high? This has really confused me! The only thing i can think of is on Friday morning i forgot to test with my first pee of the day! It was my second pee so whether that is what mucked it up! Any ideas?   xx

Sending out some positive vibes to everyone at whatever stages your at     xx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

BearBear  the CBFM is very sensitive and does need your first morning urine as it compares it with the previous ones on its little computer.  It can miss a peak too.  I know of a couple of people who have had highs only and still conceived on those particular months a peak wasnt detected.  I have also had a peak and bloods have confirmed that I did not sucessfully ovulate so its not an exact science however these are the best machines on the market for detecting ovulation and the ones the doctors take note of. 

I think using the digital ones with the smiley faces in conjunction with the CBFM is great plan as you have all bases covered.  On my last pregnancy I didnt get a smiley face on the cB digital  and the CBFM didnt pick up a peak (CBFM doesnt work well with clomid) but still conceived. 

Good Luck xx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Wantbabynow,* that has reassured me a lot!! I'm guessing that maybe it didn't pick up my peak on the morning i didn't use the first pee of the day, either that or as this is the first time i'm using the CBFM it might just be getting used to my cycle!! I definately did get a smiley face on the digital on Saturday afternoon and they are pretty accurate so im hoping thats when i ovulated as then my home insem i did on Thursday night could still do the trick  Thats what i'm hoping and praying anyway!! Take care and big hugs   xx


----------



## Nutpot

Bearbear, I have given up using my clearblue fertility monitor. On many occasions I never got a peak but I always got a smiley face on clearblue digital. I now just test with clearblue digital but I use 2 a day, morning and evening.

Good Luck


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Nutpot,* The CBFM gets lots of great reviews so for now i shall continue to use it, this is only my first month so will see how it goes!! When i got the smiley face on clearblue digital on Saturday i expected my monitor to show peak fertility the next day but it never did and its still just showing high, grrrrrrr!! Sending you more positive vibes       xx


----------



## Nutpot

Bearbear, I just noticed you said it is your first time using it. I seem to remember the first time I used mine the same thing happened.....maybe it only detects highs on the first month to suss out your cycle?
Another reason I stopped using it is because I was wearing poor hubby out. I was insisting he "perform" on all the high days, so when I didn't get a peak, it could go on for weeks!!! Poor DH.  
After many many months of TTC I have got to grips of roughly when I ovulate (luckily i'm regular) so I normally only need to do 2-3 days of the pee sticks now (saves me a fortune).
Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## penny48

OMG!!! had a totally long post written and lost it!!!

The just of it was bearbear, I have used ov tests for the last two years and found that tescos ones where the best, they cost £8 for 7 and I always ov'ed on day 13 and would just test from day 11 so pack might do you two months.  The line gets darker on ov and appears really quickly, I have found them to be very realible, you ov 24-36 hours after peak shows.  

As well it says not to use first morning pee, and to do them at the same time each day and not to drink too much beforehand.  I would do them at 4pm each day and got great results, never missed it. I will look forward to seeing your BFP, you are great for doing all this on your own, take care, lots and baby dust xx


----------



## bearbear

Yes *Nutpot* this is my first time and i know some girls have said this has happened to them!! I can imagine poor hubby must of been knackered  with all those high days  I'm just happy that i was using the clearblue digital in the afternoon's so that i knew i'd ovulated on Saturday otherwise i'd still be none the wiser!! I'm praying for us both   xx

Thank you *Penny,* That is so annoying when that happens, its happened to me a few times on here and i was so mad!!  I've been using the clearblue digital OPKs with the smiley face and they are very good!! But since i've been doing home insemination i wanted to get a better knowledge of my cycle so i purchased the clearblue fertility monitor, this tells you when you have low fertility, high fertility and peak fertility and you have to test using the first pee of the day! This is my first month using it and its been a little confusing but i shall persevere as its meant to be very good!! Sending you some positive vibes   xx


----------



## higham8

hi all just had first scan this morning got 1 follie at 15 mm going for another one thursday im using menopur. but im abit confused as this is first time im doing iui and im using clearblue ov kit myself. when do the clinic ask you to go infor the insem? if ov shows i ovulate. confused .com


----------



## penny48

Higham, my clinic gives me a trigger shot to take and then iui takes place 36hrs after this, are they giving you a trigger? x


----------



## Tia-maria

Higham

i had a scan today aswell, its say 10 for me, i had 1 follie at 17mm, hopefully will grow a little bigger by 2morr. I have to do my own trigger AM 2morr to make me ovulate, then IUI Thursday noon    

Good Luck .x.xx.x


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I am going to start IUI injection tomorrow am. I did an unsuccessful Ivf cycle in dec. I've just started metformin so want to get my body used to it and see if IUI may do the trick.

I have signs of ovulation just not sure whats happening. 

Even though I've done Ivf I'm still nervous.

Hope to get to know you ladies.

Good luck to everyone.

Calm x


----------



## soundadvice

Morning everyone! this is the first morning ever (apart from days I am jetting off to somewhere hot) that I have sprung out of bed!

Cracked open my clearblue digi and guess what? it said PREGNANT! 1-2 weeks, I cannot believe it, It still has not sunk in, I ran through to show DH and he said, wow, shocker after you poas about a million times the last few days and getting the same answer, when do you think you will stop doing it?  When I have a baby in my arms i said!

So this is it, my   on OTD day, I feel blessed, I wish all of you testing the same luck as I, once it sinks in and I allow myself to believe it, I may even get excited!

I cannot believe how lucky I have been to get a   on my first IUI, it just goes to show that this treatment does work well and that people put off by the low success rates should really consider if they are right for it, I have no fertility issues and I think I was lucky with the timing (I was on my way to the clinic in the Czech Republic when I did a ovulation test in the airport and got a positive, so I was straight off the plane and into the clinic, no need for the hcg shot!)

Love to you all, you are in my thoughts and prayers!  If anyone wants any info on Reprofit in Czech, let me know, I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## Nutpot

Fantastic news Soundadvice, SO happy for you!!!! Can I just ask, did your pee sticks say BFN right up until today? Or were they all BFP? I have tested again this morning 12dpiui and it was BFN. I know it's still early BUT I think I know in my heart that there would have been a line by now.


----------



## Emmamax76

Congratulations on your BFP soundadvice!! Really pleased for you.

Can I just ask if you had any symptoms on your 2ww??

x x x


----------



## natandy

Hi all

Hi higham8 I also used the trigger shot, that makes you ovulate so 36 hours later I went to the clinic for my insemination. Best of luck!

Hi Calmbaby I am also new to iui and new to this forum so also am hoping to get to know this lovely lot! I had my first iui Saturday so i'm in the same boat as you, very nervous about everything! Best of luck to you!

Wow congratulations soundadvice another BFP on here   brilliant news I am so happy for you. I hope my first iui works for me too  

Hi Nutpot still hang on in there, its not over yet hun, sending you lots of luck x

Hi Emmamax76, I think I sound like you, i'm only 4dpiui but already wondering if I should be having any symptoms yet and what they might be!

Take care everyone x


----------



## higham8

penny48  and Tia-maria

they might tell me tomorrow when i go for 2nd scan if i have to take trigger shot i hope thanks for advice.

soundadvice   on your bfp  lets hope there are more this month good luck to you all

sending


----------



## soundadvice

Hi Nancy, i tested 12dpo and got the worlds faintest line it was hardly anything the cb dig was a bfn, then 13 dpo it was slightly less faint, then today the cb dig gave a positive, however the line on my tesco one today is still not great.

I say, if AF is a no show, you are still well and truly in the game still!

Good luck for otd xxx

Hi Emmamax, I had very few symptoms, sore boobs for about two days as if af was coming, then that was it, I was dissapointed at my lack of symptoms actually!

Thanks for your wishes, good luck right back atcha!


----------



## Calmbaby

Hi everyone, 

Sound advice -congratulations! That's my clinic too!! I have found them brill although they are not really expecting me to respond much to iui meds so we'll see how this cycle goes. If not it will be Ivf again.  Can I ask how long you lay down after iui? Or did you get straight up?

Higham- good luck with your scan. What day are you on? 

Natandy-have you had trigger shot? Good luck on sat.

Nutpot- praying for positive news for you. 

I have my day 10 scan booked next thurs. Eeek. 

Hi to everyone else - still getting to know everyone.

Calm x


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi All,
        Well my OTD has arrived and its a BFN for me I'm afraid   I really don't know how I feel, I'd almost convinced myself that we'd finally get our BFP but tried not to get carried away, so I suppose I'm a bit numb!
Did 2 tests one digi one not both negative. Still no AF though which deep down I know is only taking its time because of the delightful pessaries!
That was our 3rd and final try of IUI so apart from continuing to try naturally that's the end of the road for us. Wishing you all lots of luck in your treatments and hope for lots more BFP'S all round.
This site has been a godsend on our journey and think I would have truly gone mad if I'd not had this site to look at for information and all the wonderful advice from everyone so thank you all.

Emma x x x


----------



## Woodie77

Hi Emma,
Sorry to hear your news, it can take a while to sink in, especially if you're still waiting for AF. Sending you   . 
Xxx


----------



## bearbear

Morning all,

A big welcome to all the *newbies* on this forum, you've defo come to the right place for help and support and i for one would be lost without it!!

*Soundadvise - * Congratulations on your BFP, thats really great news and it gives us all hope!! Wishing you a very healthy 9 months ahead!  xx

*Higham - * Good luck with your scan today, hope it goes well and you get the news you need!  xx

*Tia-Maria - * I hope your IUI goes to plan today and the following 2ww goes quickly and smoothly!! Sending lots of positive vibes your way xx  

*Nutpot - * Thinking of you hun and hoping that you get a great surprise on your OTD!! xx    

*Emmamax - * So sorry to hear its another BFP for you, it is totally gutting and i know that feeling well  Don't give up hope yet, life has a funny way of surprising us and i've heard many times how girls who never thought it would happen fall pregnant naturally!! Just because treatment has come to an end for you doesn't mean we're still not here for you so don't be a stranger if you need support at anytime! Sending you some big hugs, take care hun xx  

AFM - On Tuesday night i got a positive for ov on the clearblue OPK, this was then backed up by my clearblue fertility monitor yesterday morning which showed peak fertility!! I got in touch with my donor yesterday morning and he was unsure if he could make it round  He is a very genuine man and has been reliable and dedicated to helping but he has just started a new relationship and it seems that this has taken his attention and donating a bit of a backseat!! Anyway long story short he never made it over and i feel really upset, just gutted that i might of missed this cycle!! My fertility monitor this morning still showed peak fertility so he has said he will come round tonight so i guess if he does make it over i'll just have to hope i haven't missed my chance already!! Do you think i should still inseminate tonight if i can? I know he is doing this out of the kindness of his heart but at the end of the day i need someone reliable so i may have to find myself a new donor! xx


----------



## Woodie77

Bearbear, you should defo still go ahead tonight if you can! There are times when I have managed to conceive when I totally thought I'd missed my window. One thing we know is that it is not an exact science!  Take it easy today if you can and see how it goes later. 
You are amazing at supporting everyone here so sending some of the PMA backatcha
Xx


----------



## Tia-maria

Thanks for the support bearbear  

under 3 hours to go for me ......x

Hope it all goes to plan for you tonight     

XxXxXx


----------



## bearbear

Awwwww thank you *Woodie,* I think it would be worth inseminating tonight if he can but i'm taking my nephew to the cinema later so i won't have much time, hopefully he can help still! Thanks for the PMA, i feel i need it today  Sending some your way as well   xx


----------



## higham8

calmbaby - it day 13 today 

had my scan this morning 1 follie at 19mm but still none the wiser what is happening, nurse said i might have to do injection or wait till i ovulate myself but what im worried of now is if i wait till i ovulate myself it might be sunday when i would need iui but clinic don't do it sundays. so i have to wait till later when they ring me im   they will tell me do injection. its so stressfull all this grrr can't wait till its done.

emma - so sorry about your bfn  

tia-maria- hope all goes well today for you good luck


----------



## Nutpot

Oh Bearbear, what a shame!!! I still think you should go with it tonight if you can. Maybe you could have a chat with him and explain your concerns about having someone reliable. You could just say that you understand that he's in a new relationship but if he can't guarantee donating when you ovulate then you'll have to find someone new. You can say it in a nice way   

So sorry Emma    I think i'm heading the same way too, tested again this morning, BFN 13dpiui, so highly unlikely that things will change now   

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## higham8

had the phone call this afternoon, had to do my injection at 4pm today and im booked in for 2pm tomorrow for insem getting excited now im   it all works out well.


----------



## Tia-maria

Thats fantastic news higham     

Hope it all goes well for       

as from 2morr you also be on the


----------



## natandy

Hi Emmamax76 really sorry to hear about your BFN, I'm totally gutted for you. Best of luck for you in the future  

Hi Bearbear if you decided to go for the insem tonight hope all went well, I definitely think its worth a shot for you! Best of luck  

Hi Tia-maria hope your iui went ok today?

Hi higham8 good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well and you can join us on this 2ww madness  

Afm, just 5dpiui now so I know its very early days but i'm not feeling any different, hoped I would!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Tia-maria

Hi natandy .. thankyou x IUI went really well and smoothly, bit crampy now tho x just have to wait and see  

Hope the dreaded   is not driving you too crazy  

 .XxXxXxX.


----------



## natandy

Hi Tia-maria i'm so glad it went ok for you today, I was a bit crampy too after my iui but that went away by the next morning.
I'm not doing too bad thank you! Nearly at end of week one so still got my fingers crossed! I'm finding this waiting quite hard though to be honest!
Take care hun, at least there's a few of us now in this 2ww! xx


----------



## purpleshoes2

Hi,

I don't understand my emotions - we start on the "drugs" tomorrow for the first time ever. I thought I would be very excited but instead I'm terrified


----------



## bearbear

Happy Friday everyone, i don't know about anyone else but i'm very happy the weekend is nearly here 

*Nutpot - * Thanks for the good advice, my donor did make it round yesterday so i feel much happier today  My monitor still showed peak fertility so i'm hoping i'm still in with a good chance! He apologised for not making it round on Wednesday night and to be honest i'm so comfortable with him that for now i've said nothing and just hoping that he continues to donate for a while longer! I know today is your OTD, any news? i'm thinking of you honey and i hope your ok! xx   xx

*Higham - * Wishing you lots of luck for 2pm today, i hope IUI goes smoothly and the 2ww doesn't send you round the twist  Sending you lots of positive vibes for that BFP xx    

*Tia-Maria - * Pleased all went well with IUI yesterday, now all you can do is sit back and try your best to relax! Easier said than done believe me i know  Here are some positive vibes to help you on your way xx  

*natandy - * Don't worry that your not feeling any different, for starters it is way to early but i've heard many stories of ladies that say they actually had more symptoms on the months that they got a BFN and hardly any when they got BFP's!! Hang in there and try to stay calm and positive! xx  

*purpleshoes2 - * It is quite normal to feel a bit terrified, i think its the fear of the unknown but you will be absolutely fine!! Throughout this journey you'll feel a real mix of emotions, we all go through it so your not alone! Good luck and positive vibes xx  

AFM - My wonderful donor made it over last night so i home inseminated again and now my 2ww begins! Oh the joys  Praying lots for us all       xx


----------



## Nutpot

Bearbear, i'm glad he came around in the end. Good luck for your 2ww!!!!

Well my OTD is actually Sunday but I did another test this morning with first response and it was negative at 14dpiui. So that's it for me this month, a BFN. I know it won't change in 2 days time, just waiting for AF now   

 to everyone xxx


----------



## bearbear

*Nutpot - * So sorry to hear your test is still coming up BFN, was really hoping you might get a nice surprise!! Don't be to disheartened, give it a bit of time and you'll soon feel strong again and ready for your next treatment!! Sending you big hugs   xx


----------



## natandy

So sorry Nutpot, sending you lots of hugs   

Thanks for the advice Bearbear, I know it's too early and i'm just being silly! Im glad you managed to do your insemination this month, fingers crossed for you and i'm happy that you're on the 2ww with us!  

So glad it's nearly the weekend, I'm so ready for it! Have a good one everyone, and take care
Nat


----------



## higham8

bearbear -  thanks for the postive vibes   for you on your 2ww  

everything went like clockwork insem was 100% mortility was told that was fantastatic, now im on the dreaded 2ww how will i cope.    for april to be the month it happens.

nutpot so sorry for the bfn


----------



## BeckyA

Good morning ladies, just checking in!
Hello to all the newbies and good luck with your IUIs and 2ww.

AFM - unsurprisingly AF showed up yesterday, so it's game over this month. however, I am quite positive as, as usual, the Spanish health system don't wait around and I have my hysteroscopy next Thursday. hopefully they'll sort out my cervix and then we can try again with IUI #2 in May. Fingers crossed there's nothing majorly wrong.
Am flying back to Spain tomorrow and I have had a lovely Easter with friends and family.Also, DH has adopted a 2 year old cat whilst I was away (can't leave him on his own for a minute!) so really looking forward to seeing him ( and DH of course!)

Love and baby dust to you all,
Becky
X


----------



## Sinitta77

Hi ladies 

I had my second scan for my second IUI today and its better than last time as i have two follies, 1x19mm and 1x15mm which is great and my lining is good so I'm quite excited.  However I'm due to have IUI on Monday but i think its going to be too late then.  My dates are all out and my clinic are a couple of days late with IUI than they should be.  Also I had some stretchy discharge today (sorry tmi) which i thought means I'm ovulating.  Lets just hope Monday isn't too late.  Has anyone else had late insemination and it turned out to be a BFP??  

I'm injecting my ovitrelle myself tonight as hubby is away and I've never self injected before as he always does it.  Any tips?  

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Sidd

Aww I hope your IUI goes well on Monday..good luck x
I'm having my 3rd one tomorrow morning and am feeling alittle scared..

Good luck with the ovitrelle 
Warm hugs x


----------



## Nutpot

for me. The witch arrived today unsurprisingly   .

 for everyone else xxx


----------



## bearbear

Becky & Nutpot - So sorry to hear the witch  caught up with you both, Its the last thing you wanna see after the 2WW so i'm sending you both big hugs  . Hope your both doing ok and are now looking to the future and your next moves with regards to treatment!! Take care   xx

*Sinitta - * I know i'm way too late to give you advice on self injecting as you'd of already done it but all i was going to say is don't forget to pinch and try not to think about it, just do it!! I hope your IUI went ok today and it wasn't too late!! Good luck xx 

*Sid - * I hope your IUI went smoothly and your now settling in to the 2ww! Sending you some positive vibes for that BFP   xx

AFM - I'm doing ok, no major symptoms to report, i do however now have a horrible cold so i'm feeling pretty lousy with that, being the soldier i am though  i'm still here at work!

Sending everyone at whatever stage your at positive vibes and babydust..................             xx


----------



## Sinitta77

Well I had my IUI this afternoon and it went a lot better than last time although I'm having tummy ache now. I did ask if they could do a scan before I had the IUI to check I hadn't ovulated but they wouldn't. I really dont know why. I didn't want to waste their time and my time doing the IUI if it was too late in my cycle but they seem to know best. Anyway its done now so we'll just have to wait the long 2ww and see what happens.

*Bearbear* - I was worrying for nothing, self injection was much easier than I thought it would be and I hardly felt a thing. Thanks for your advice though. Keeping everything crossed for you this month, you really deserve a BFP, you provide so much support for the rest of us. Lots of luck xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Sinitta,* Pleased to hear all went well with IUI, its a shame clinic wouldn't scan you, mine never to either but the amount of money we pay you think they would!! I'm sure all will be ok, try not to worry as this really won't help! All you can do know is keep calm and pray lots!! Well done at self injecting, i really isn't that bad is it! This is why i told you to just do it as the first time i ever had to injected i worried myself silly about it for a few hours before and then decided that i should just do it and when i did i thought oh, is that what i was worrying about!! So after that i just did it without thinking about it!! Good luck with your 2ww, i hope you get that BFP at the end of it! Sending positive vibes xx


----------



## Sidd

Thank u Bearbear x


----------



## Sinitta77

Sidd how did your IUI go?  Did you have yours done on a Sunday??  I've not heard of many clinics opening at the weekend.  I really hope its third time lucky for you.  Any pains/symptoms this week?  xx


----------



## Sidd

Hi Sinitta..how are u feeling?
Ye I had mine on Sunday..I'm having my treatment at Guys and St Thomas's in London..they are open 7 days so glad 😊
Well I had my 3rd and final IUI and to be honest ive been feeling really tired coz I've not slept properly since Sunday..just can't seem to nod off for long enough 😛 plus I've been havin cold/hot flushes..notttt so good I've also been havin weird twinges..didnt have any if these symptoms with my previous 2 attempts..

Whereabouts are u in your treatment? Hope the injections are going well x


----------



## Sinitta77

Hi Sidd 

Your symptoms sound good, cold/hot flushes mean your hormones are doing all sorts plus the twinges, it must mean your body is doing something!!  I think you had your IUI the day before me as i had mine on the Monday, however this was on day 15 so i am worried it was too late but time will tell.  No symptoms for me, but to be honest I am going to ignore all symptoms as my last IUI I had lots of pregnancy symptoms and then came on so i dont want to get my hopes up this time.

Isn't it amazing how the 2 weeks drag when you are waiting for the test date.  Fingers crossed we'll both get a BFP )  x


----------



## Sidd

Aww I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u Sinitta 

The 2 weeks do drag on bt I'm jus enjoying being at home to be honest, reading lots of books and enjoying not being at wrk till school starts nxt week..
O wow so u'll b testing close to the day that I do the dreaded test..nottt looking forward to tht..

I've been havin these weird kinds of symptoms but I'm not trying to read anything into them 😛I just know that I feel very different to the last 2 times..it's mainly the hot/cold sweats that are annoying me coz I can't sleep!! 

I hope u keep in touch..let me knw how ure feeling its so good to knw that there are other people out there who are feeling similar feelings to me x


----------



## natandy

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is ok?
Sidd - Your symptoms are sounding quite positive   fingers crossed for you
Hope everyone else is doing ok in their 2ww?

AFM, my test day isn't till Saturday but I've had stomach pains all this afternoon and I've just started light bleeding   so I guess its over for me this month. I know my af will arrive properly in a couple of hours. I feel totally gutted, I didn't even manage to make it to the end of my 2ww  

Best of luck to everyone, take care xx


----------



## LoobyC

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing ok?  Haven't posted on here for a while as after my first unsuccessful IUI in February work got really manic so I decided to give myself a month's break (figured the stress wouldn't help things!)  

Am heading to clinic tomorrow though as I will be day 14 of current cycle.  Am having scan in morning and then, if that goes well, IUI is booked for that afternoon.  Eeek - scared isn't the word!  Even though I've done it before I'm still really worried they'll scan me and say nope, not going to happen!  

Sending positive thoughts out to everyone   

Lou xx


----------



## Sidd

Thinking of u...good luck tomorrow LoobyC x


----------



## bearbear

Hey Everyone,

*Sidd & Sinitta - * Sending you both some positive vibes and keeping everything crossed for you both! xx    

*Looby - * Hope everything goes well today and they can do IUI for you   xx

*natandy - * So sorry to hear the dreading AF seems to be on its way, don't want to get your hopes up but until full flow starts you still might be in with a chance!! If however its not meant to be this time then sending you some big hugs  its horrible i know and very upsetting when you get a BFN but it just wasn't your time this cycle, never lose hope, it will happen xx 

AFM - My AF would be due sometime over the weekend or early next week, so far i've no major symptoms to speak of, i did have a day of AF type pains this week but other than that nothing really!! That said yesterday i did have something very strange and embarressing happen to me at work!! I warn you know its a little bit TMI!! I was on my break and i thought oh i need a wee but it wasn't urgent so i went to go buy my lunch but suddenly i was absolutely desperate, i had to cross my legs and couldn't move but unfortunately i didn't make it to the loo and i actually wee'd myself!! This is something that i never do and i just couldn't believe it!! I came back into the office and told a couple of my close friends, one said oh maybe its a sign, i'm hoping thats the case as the alternative is that i'm just getting old as it was also my 40th birthday yesterday eeeekkk!! Slighty mortified that this happened to me but just hoping that there might be a very good reason for it  Praying lots     xx


----------



## Sepho1977

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted on here for the past few weeks following our first IUI in Feb which was unsuccessful.

So I had IUI no.2 a couple of weeks ago and OTD is today. I did a preg test (first response) this morning and got a BFN.

The only thing is, I've been getting some symptoms over the past few days that I've never had before - metallic taste in my mouth, cramps (like AF cramps but not half as bad) and earlier in the week I had a light brown discharge which has now turned into a pale orange colour (sorry for TMI).

Do you think I could still be pregnant even though I had a BFN this morning? The first response test I used is supposed to be extra sensitive, so I'm trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up too much, but these symptoms are really unusual for me. Has anyone else ever been pregnant and had a BFN on OTD day?

BearBear, I think that weeing yourself is potentially a very good sign! Some of my pregnant friends had lots of problems with weeing from a very early stage in their pregnancies!

Liz x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Sepho*, I think that without the presence of AF then there is still a chance you could be pregnant!! Especially with the symptoms your experiencing!! I've read so many stories of ladies that get a BFN even on OTD and then go on to get BFP's!! Even to the point that they test in the morning and its a BFN only to test again later that same day and they get a BFP!! Pregnancy can be a funny old thing!! I don't want to get your hopes up but your still in the game without AF so if i was you i'd maybe it leave it a couple more days and then test again if AF hasn't reared its ugly head!! Sending you some positive vibes   xx

I still can't believe i actually pee'd myself, how mortified was i!! I wasn't sure if it would be too early for it to be a pregnancy symptom as i would of thought something like that would only happen to more heavilly pregnant ladies but if you have some friends that had these sorts of probs early on then maybe there is hope its not just cos i'm getting old!!   xx


----------



## purpleshoes2

Well had my Day 9 scan today and it wasnt good or bad ..........

Sounds odd I know but I had no "viable" ones on my left ovary but 4 on my right - if all 4 mature then obviously the cycle is cancelled. They said the Dr would review my results this afternoon and I'll probably have to come back in 4/5 days for another scan.

Got the call not long ago to say I need to be in for 9am tommorow for another scan and blood test - do I take it then that things aren't going as they should be?


----------



## Sepho1977

Thanks bearbear! Lets hope your bladder behaves itself better from now on   x


----------



## LoobyC

Hey everyone, and thanks for the message with positive vibes *bearbear*

Unfortunately today didn't go well at all. After a really bad nights sleep I headed down to LWC this morning for my scan with a view to doing IUI this afternoon if all looked as it should. Today is CD14 and this is exactly what happened during my first IUI, went for scan in morning of CD15 and had only just ovulated in the last few hours so had procedure that afternoon.

Well today this consultant who must have spent less than 3 minutes looking at my scan told me that I had already ovulated and she couldn't tell whether it had been more than 36 hours or not since it happened so she didn't want to do the IUI. I've been tracking religiously on monitor and have only just gone up to a high reading yesterday!  She suggested that I leave it this month and have more scans next month but as I'm self funding there is no way the budget will allow for this.

To add insult to injury, when I was going through my history with one of the nurses so I can look at clinics closer to home she printed off my AMH report which indicates a low ovarian reserve. This test was done last May but I'm only just being told about it now! Feel like I have just completely wasted a year and am now hiding in my bedroom  

Sorry for the very 'me me' post, hope everyone else is having a brighter day  

Looby xx


----------



## natandy

Hi LoobyC I'm so so sorry for what happened to you today, it sounds like they have really messed you about and you've had a really bad time. They seem to forget sometimes we get all our hopes up to have the IUI done and to be told last minute you cant go ahead is totally devastating, and not to mention it is so hard for many of us to save up each time for treatment. I just wanted you send you love and massive hugs   

Hi Bearbear you make me laugh with how honest you are!! It certainly put a smile on my face reading your story! I think you're great! Hope you had a great birthday yesterday  
Thanks for sending me hugs.

Hi Sepho1977 I've still got my fingers crossed for you that you could still get a BFP  

AFM, after my light bleed yesterday, last night that completely stopped so I got all excited thinking it could be from implantation, I know many ladies get it. Then all today I've had light bleeding again. At the clinic I go to I go in on OTD and have a blood test where they confirm the result but earlier I did a HPT and it was BFN    It's so hard not to hold on to hope, but I know in my heart its not worked.

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Looby - * So sorry to hear you got that news from the clinic!! I was also self funding at the LWC and i think its terrible that when a cycle gets cancelled it still counts as treatment and you get no refund!! I had the same thing when my follicles failed to respond and they cancelled my IUI, i was absolutely gutted and left there so upset, not only that i wasn't having treatment but that i'd lost all that money which wasn't easy to find in the first place!! I did complain to the LWC as i felt it was very unfair that they didn't even give you part of the cost back but it got me no where and they stuck to their guns! This is why i made the decision to try home insemination with a donor as it costs me nothing and i have to say i no longer feel stressed like i used to! I was always worrying about how many more treatments i could afford and how would i pay for it etc! I wonder why your CBFM still hasn't shown peak, yet the clinic say you've ovulated! is this your first month of using it? As for your AMH, i wonder why you weren't told, ummm, the doctor phoned me after mine and gave me my results, mine is also very low but to be honest i don't take much notice of this, i've read sooooo many stories of ladies who have been told they have low AMH and some have even been told they have no chance of conceiving and then they have gone on to prove the doctors very wrong and conceived!! So try not to be to disheartened by that news! All i can say is i totally know how your feeling, its not nice but give it time and you'll get strong again and then you can decide your next move!! Sending you some big hugs xx    

*natandy - * I'm pleased i put a smile on your face, when i told my mum she said welcome to the club and that she was gonna buy me some tenor lady..........NICE hehe , i'm very much hoping that was a one off, especially when i'm at work with no change of clothes, not pleasant  xx


----------



## angelica_wales

*loobyc* I'm so sorry to hear that. I would have thought that the clinic would trust your LH surge tests. I understand your eggs survive for 24 hours so could be viable. If you're paying you would think you can demand it!! Take some time for yourself and consider your next steps. 

*natandy* sorry the witch is threatening. It's not over until she's here in full force. Fingers crossed for you 

*nutpot* sorry for your BFN. It just doesn't get any easier does it. 

*sepho1977* on my first IUI I tested negative on my OTD and was so heartbroken I didn't do another test. To cut a long story short I was pregnant and only found out 3 weeks later (that's not saying I wouldn't have found out sooner if I'd done a test). My consultant now advises me to test every other day if AF hasn't arrived. She arrived the day after OTD last time. Keep us posted.

*bearbear* you always make me smile with your stories! I'm sure you've googled your "symptom"  happy birthday by the way 

*sidd* and *sinitta77* my fingers are crossed for both of you! 

AFM I've been keeping up to date with you all just been lazy and not posting  I started stimming (gonal f instead of menopur this time) for IUI #3 2 weeks ago, triggered Wednesday at midnight and had the IUI today. A wee bit painful (my cervix jumps when it's touched apparently!). Now I start the craziness of the 2ww. I've promised myself not to google symptoms and not to test early this time. I'm going to try to take my mind off it.

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Nice to see some new and old faces here. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *angelica_wales - * Its good to hear from you hun, just wanted to wish you good luck on your 2ww and send you lots of positive vibes     have a great weekend and try to relax!! xx


----------



## LoobyC

Thanks for the messages everyone, it's great to have all of your support 

*Bearbear* - I've been using the CBFM since September. First 2 months worked like clockwork and got peak readings on CD14&15. Ever since then I've only ever gone up to a high reading on day 13 and never detected a surge. Had my first IUI in February when LWC asked me to go in on day 15 and the scan lady said it would be possible to do IUI that afternoon as she didn't think I'd missed o'v by that much. Stupidly thought same thing would happen today, but not to be.

Have got a consultation for IVF with Bourn Hall next month. It's only half an hour or so from my house and will mean that I can fit scans etc round work a lot easier, might even be able to have treatment during school holidays if my timing is right which would be wonderful!

Oh well, TGIF!!  

p.s. good luck angelica_wales on 2WW - sending you  and   xx


----------



## penny48

Hi all, I've been missing in action for a while!!! Happy Birthday Bear, lets hope you get a late birthday pressie.  I had 2nd iui on Wednesday, so official on 2ww or two long weeks of madness! The drugs this time had side affects, I felt terrible on them.  There was only one follie on right ovary and as per usual they couldn't find my left ovary so who knows what was on it, they scanned me three times with three different scanners, so my insides got a right old stirring.

I am not going to read into any symptoms this time as l have felt so bad before iui that all symptoms are there already.  I am going to test early to see that trigger is outa system and so that I can take meds if I am preg as early as possible due to m/c's.  I will be taking progesterone from sunday so symptoms will be there any way.

Angelica we will not be far apart date wise, hears to a great new year present!!

Hope all are well, hope the next 11 days go quickly xx


----------



## Sidd

Thank u for the positive thoughts ladies x


----------



## Sidd

Hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for u Penny x


----------



## Nutpot

Happy Birthday Bearbear   Keep those legs crossed (apart from when you are inseminating of course   ) xxx

   Sepho1977 and natandy xxx

Purpleshoes, I don't really know why they want you to go back.........let us know what they say xxx

Looby, it is DREADFUL that they make you pay for a cancelled treatment, and I agree with Angelica, I would have demanded it too! I would definitely look around for another clinic if I were you. I am at Salisbury fertility centre and their policy is "if the treatment is not performed then you will NOT be charged". My first IUI was cancelled, I still had to pay for the drugs but that was all, and because some of the drugs didn't get used I can use them for another medicated cycle so it will reduce the cost next time. Sending you some big hugs   xxx

Good luck to the 2ww ers        

AFM......not much to report really. I'm taking a break from IUI this month as I am away all over my most fertile period so it would have been far too difficult to organise scans etc. I'm taking clomid though and just trying naturally instead. Day 6 today and so far I haven't suffered any craziness (it normally sends my hormones through the roof!) but there's still plenty of time   Poor DH never knows what's hit him!!!!!

Anyway off to bed now


----------



## Sepho1977

Morning ladies,

Bearbear I hope you had a lovely birthday!!

Angelica_Wales, thanks for the advice - I'm hoping and praying that the same thing happens to me and I could still be preg. Good luck for your 2ww - its excruciatingly long isn't it?  

Natandy - it sounds like you are in a similar position to me with some spotting in your 2ww. I'm keeping everything crossed that it IS implantation bleeding and not AF starting for you.

Nutpot - have a good IUI break this month and use the time to recharge your batteries.

Penny - sending you positive 2ww vibes.

Looby - I'm really sorry to hear that your clinic treated you that way. I think its outrageous that they make you pay for a treatment you didn't even have. I feel really angry on your behalf! I hope your appointment to discuss IVF goes well.

AFM - still no AF and still getting cramping and pale orange CM and metal taste in my mouth. Trying not to get my hopes up too much because it makes it feel so much worse when AF arrives, but just can't help feeling a bit excited. I have been reading about HCG levels after implantation and apparently it can take up to a week for a preg test to turn +ve following implantation. So if you are a late implanter you won't get a +ve result until several days after OTD. Praying I am a late implanter!  

Liz xxx


----------



## BeckyA

Good morning ladies, just checking in (as I always seem to do on a Saturday!)
*bearbear*, many happy returns, I hope you have/are celebrating your birthday in style!
*sepho1977*, *natandy*, *penny48*, *sidd*, *sinitta* - keeping fingers crossed for you all. 
Waves at *nutpot*.

AFM - was due to have hysterscopy on Thurs to see what issue with cervix is. Again failed procedure as they got the optic some of the way up and I was literally screaming in pain so they stopped. (I did think later that a local anesthetic would have been nice!) anyway, this gynae thought that the angle in my cervix was acute, they did me a nice drawing, and that is what the problem is. So, I have been referred back to my original IUI gynae (who was not my actual fertility doc, how many of these guys do I need to see!?) and waiting to hear from her what the next steps are. All a bit frustrating really, so this month is a "natural" one for me, not holding out much hope as "natural" hasn't worked for the last 2 years!

Anyway, good weekend to y'all!
Becky x


----------



## natandy

Hi Ladies

Just to update you all, my AF arrived fully yesterday so its a BFN for me  
I rang the clinic this morning but they said they still wanted me to go in for a pregnancy test. But cos I'm on day 2 they let me have a scan as well so we can move straight on with our next cycle, so hopefully around this time next week I will be having IUI no 2. So mixed emotions today really, absolutely gutted this time hasn't worked but trying to stay positive for our next go.

Good luck to everyone else in their 2ww, thinking of you all   xx


----------



## Sepho1977

Hi Natandy,

I'm really sorry to hear you got a BFN. Its such a horrible heartbreaking feeling isn't it? 

Will be thinking of you today and wishing you lots of luck for your next IUI next week.

Liz xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry for your BFN *natandy* at least you can start again straight away. Here's hoping the next one is THE one


----------



## Sidd

Big hugs Natandy thinkin of u x


----------



## penny48

So sorry Natandy, x


----------



## Sepho1977

Hi everyone,

AF showed up this morning      I feel completely gutted - was really getting my hopes up that it had worked this time.

So thats the end of IUI for us, because we are only allowed 2 attempts. We are allowed 1 attempt at IVF, so will be moving on to that now.

I really do wish you all the best of luck with your own journeys. Sending you lots of positive BFP vibes.

Liz x


----------



## penny48

Very sorry liz big hugs to you xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Sepho & Natandy - * So sorry to hear the wicked AF got you both, it really is so disappointing and upsetting but don't give up hope!! I'm a true believer in thinking that when its my time it'll happen and G-d will bless me, it just wasn't meant to be this time round!! Never give up on your dreams and i'm sure your patience and determination will be paid off! Thats what i tell myself anyway  Sending you both big hugs   xx

*Penny - * Good luck on your 2ww, hope it goes smoothly for you and you get that BFP at the end of it!! Positive vibes xx    

*Becky - * Sorry to hear that you had a hard time of it with the hysterscopy, does sound rather painful and such a shame that they couldn't fully carry on with the procedure! I can imagine how frustrating it must be for you, i do hope you don't have to wait to long to find out what your next move is and in the meantime i send you lots of luck and positive vibes for trying naturally!    xx

*Nutpot - * Just wanted to send you some big hugs and i hope your not going to crazy and DH is not suffering hehe    xx

AFM - Well i stupidly tested early on Saturday with a cheapie and got a BFN  My AF still hasn't shown up as yet and according to my CBFM its due today so if still no show by Wednesday i'll test again but i'm not holding out much hope for this cycle now! Will just have to see what happens as the week goes on and if this isn't my lucky cycle then its onto the next!  

Throwing out some positive vibes to all you lovely ladies at whatever stage your at


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies. Sorry to hear about your BFNs and hope the rest of you are doing well on your dreaded 2ww.

AFM, we tried to get another sample frozen last week and it was better but unfortunately still not good enough for IUI or IVF  .

Getting so frustrated that we seem to be taking three steps forward and two back every time but at least we're moving forward. I just don't understand (and neither do the clinic really) as to why in February the sample given was absolutely fine, but now we're having problems again. Just sod's law that they couldn't have frozen that one isn't?! I find that fertility issues can be doubly cruel like that, giving you more hope and then whipping it away again!

I think we've decided to give it another go at trying to freeze and if it's still not good enough, we're going to move on to ICSI. I know it's more invasive and much more expensive, but the success rates are so much higher and if it's our only option we have to take it.

Wishing you all love, luck and baby dust   xxx


----------



## natandy

Thank you to everyone for your well wishes, it really means a lot.
Sorry for your BFN Sepho, Good luck to you with your new treatment  

Good luck to everyone else who is in their 2ww, I really have got my fingers crossed for all of you  

Take care xx


----------



## Cherryberry123

Hi all,

Sorry not had a chance to read though everyone else's updates yet, been on a 2 month break.  Started my second IUI today, did my first injection this morning, back on Friday for a scan. 

Good luck to you all x


----------



## Sinitta77

Hi Cherryberry123, great to here that you are starting the second round.  Good luck for your scan on Friday i hope all goes well and things are moving along nicely.  I have another week left of the dreading waiting and I'm not feeling confident at all this time round.  Think the first IUI was really exciting and I suppose i was hoping for a miracle and after getting a BFN I suppose I'm just thinking this is never going to happen.  Anyway, I've been doing everything as normal and not paying attention to any symptoms and we'll see what happens in a weeks time.  

Let us know how Friday goes. xx


----------



## Cherryberry123

Hi Sinitta, I was wondering how you were getting on. I know exactly what you mean I feel totally different to how I did last time, all the excitement has gone, but I also feel a lot less nervous about everything. Doing my first injection just seemed normal where as first time round it felt like such a big deal. I am determined not to let my mind get too carried away and I am going to work hard to ignore any symptoms.  

Try and Keep the faith, will be looking out for your bfp! x


----------



## bearbear

Morning Ladies,

I decided to test early on Saturday and unsurprisingly i got a BFN, this was only a very cheap test (no brand) and it wasn't an early detection test so i'm not sure if it was really very reliable anyway!! Thing is girls my AF is now 2 days late   yesterday i had dull period pain all day but still no show and today nothing!! I have very watery sticky discharge which i keep thinking is my AF yet i have a really strong feeling i'm pregnant!! I'm so scared to test but i am going to do one tomorrow morning!! 

I guess i just wanted to ask you all for your prayers   and positive vibes  , i'm at work and finding it so hard to concentrate!! I'm scared to get too excited in case of disappointment but i just have a really good feeling!! Could it possibly be my time....................         xx

Love, hugs and positive vibes to everyone xx


----------



## Nutpot

Mrs Fox   xxx

Brearbear              Oh my god I SO hope this is your time!!!! You have been such a support to all the ladies here!!!! I would try a first response AND a clearblue digital. Please please please let you be preggo!!!!!


Clomid is making me crazy again. Hot sweats and snapping at DH for no reason. I can feel my ovaries doing something, so I hope they will produce more than one follie this month to give me a better chance!!!

Love to everyone,

Nutpot xxx


----------



## bearbear

*Nutpot - * Thank you sweetie, i'm honestly to scared to even think i could be pregnant in case i'm wrong, i wanna test but i don't, oh g-d i don't know if i'm arthur or martha at the moment  just praying my hunch is right and my AF isn't gonna show up and prove me wrong!!     xx


----------



## sid123

Lots of positive vibes bearbear. Keep strong. xxx


----------



## NordicStar

Hey Ladies how are you all getting on?
Is anyone starting their IUI this or next week? I start my first on Friday with injectables. I'm a little worried about the drugs..do they drive you completely loopy? I'm already so moody and emotional as it is...! 

BearBear hope u get a positive!!! 

x


----------



## purpleshoes2

We've been given the go ahead which is such a nice suprise I had the pregrin (I think thats what you call it) last night and the procedure is tommorow. 

We thought it was all going to end in tears (still might do ...........) because I had 11 follicles over 10mm (loads and loads under 10mm) but as of the scan yesterday I had 1 at 18.3mm and another at 17.8mm. Then the ones below that was 13mm and 12mm.

I'm now scared about tommorow because I don't know what to expect and then I don't know how I will cope with the 2 week wait. My work have been unbelievable because I was due in work all this week and weekend - they've given me until Monday off.


----------



## NordicStar

Purpleshoes,
Wow that was very nice of your work.  I take it they are aware you are having fertility treatment?
How did you get on with the drugs? Any nasty side effects I should be aware of?

I can imagine the 2 ww is gonna be hell...maybe best to try to stay busy and not to worry (I know, impossible!)
Is this your first IUI?
Have you tried having acupuncture while on treatment?

Jenny


----------



## sid123

Hi everybody, hope you're all OK. I started injecting on Sunday, go back next Monday on day 11 for a scan. I'm unsure if I will get to have iui this month as I had a cyst. But it has got smaller. So fingers crossed. Good luck to you all.   xxx


----------



## purpleshoes2

No but I'm terrified of needles!!My poor husband I had a minor breakdown mixing the medications, and it really hurt (probably not for most people I'm rubbish with pain!!)

It's our first IUI, and its been a rollercoaster - I'm just glad the 5 days were tablets and not injections :O I struggled with Clomid it really exhausted me - I had no energy what so ever.

I spent the last 4 days at the hospital with bloods and scans - at least I can say I'm used to the scans now - I don't know whether this was because I'm at high risk of OHHS.


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck everyone and Bear bear I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way


----------



## higham8

bearbear sending you             

hope you get a bfp what you deserve goodluck     x


----------



## Sinitta77

Just a quick note for bearbear, really hope you get your BFP.  How are you feeling, any other symptoms?  Really hope this is your time xxx


----------



## penny48

Oh bear, I hope and pray so much this is your time, as the girls have said get a good test, and we will all be waiting on your news, here's wishing that its good news xxxxx                              xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Bear so excited for you and sending you all the luck and positive vibes!

Thanks nutpot, keeping my chin firmly up!

Lots of love and luck ladies xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

So exciting *bearbear*. I have everything crossed for you


----------



## BeckyA

All the luck in the world *bearbear* !


----------



## bearbear

Thank you all so much for your positive vibes and wishes! Ive been a wreck all day! Just cant think straight! I decided to test with a boots test when I got home! I never told anyone! Just rushed upstairs and did it, felt so sure it would be positive but it was BFN! Thing is ive still no period and all day ive been wet downstairs! I just feel so strongly that im pregnant but was devasted to see a BFN! Im gonna test again in the morning with a clearblue digital and hope I get the news im desperate for! Im now around 13dpo so I guess im just praying maybe its still to early! I guess  im looking for any words of inspiration from you all! Do you think there is still hope?? Has this happened to anyone? I shall update you in the morning! Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Sidd

Good luck Bearbear..sending positive thoughts your way..thinkin of u x


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

Thanks again for all your positive vibes and wishes, i tested this morning with a clearblue digital and it was a BFN!   I just felt so sure i was pregnant this time! That said i still don't have my AF, its now 3 days late so guess until it rears its ugly head there is still a chance!! I know i ovulated late this cycle on day 20 so maybe its still to soon but on the other hand surely if i'm now late it would show on a test!! My friends said this can happen and if no sign of AF in a few days time i should re-test but i'm now preparring myself for AF to arrive   All i can do now is take it day by day and see what happens.    

i hope your all doing ok and those on the 2ww aren't going to crazy, sending babydust to you all   xx


----------



## Nutpot

Oh Bearbear, sorry to hear that. Can I ask a question? What day of your cycle is it now? Basically if you ovulated on day 20 then your AF won't be due until around day 34 of your cycle (unless you have a short luteal phase?). You probably know that already though. What day do you normally ovulate?  Your cycle length all depends on when you ovulate. Sorry if you already know all this info. Your period won't arrive on the same date as usual if you ovulated late.

Not sure any of that made sense? Basically What i'm trying to say is, if you tested too early then you still have a chance of getting a BFP!!!!

Love Nutpot xxx


----------



## bearbear

Oh *Nutpot,* these things are definately sent to try us  My last period was on 16th March, my CBFM picked up ovulation on April 3rd/4th which was day 19/20 of my cycle, i believe i am now on cycle day 33!! The M button on my CBFM started flashing on Monday so i assumed that was when my AF was due maybe i'm wrong!! HELP, i'm confused haha  Is there still hope or shall i prepare myself for the wicked witch?! xx


----------



## Nutpot

Hi *Bearbear*, bless you hun.

I can only go by what I know as i've been monitoring my own cycles for many years now (and also done lots of googling!) and used CBFM.

I wouldn't read too much into your CBFM just yet as you've only just started to use it and it takes a few months for the computer to really get to know your cycles.

So just because the 'm' started flashing on Monday doesn't mean that your own personal AF was actually due that day.....it just gives a rough guide of when AF may be due.

Sometimes the 'm' button can flash on mine for around 5 days before my AF finally arrives.

The most accurate thing i've learnt about TTC over the years is that when I get my 'peak' or smiley face on the pee sticks my period ALWAYS arrives between 14 and 16 days after. So if one month I get my peak on day 13, I know my cycle will be around 27 to 29 days long. BUT if I get my peak on day 18 then I know my cycle will be around 32-34 days long.
Really hope that makes sense?

Everyone is different and all cycles are different so I can only go by what I have found to be most accurate for me over the years. I also don't have any problems e.g PCOS or endometriosis, so women who suffer with those will normally find their periods are all over the place. I'm lucky that i'm very regular.

In my estimation your AF is due either today, tomorrow or Friday.........maybe Saturday......but if AF hasn't turned up by Sunday then my guess would be that you're preggo!!!   

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Nutpot,* Thank you so much for taking the time to explain all that to me, i so appreciate it as sometimes it just all gets a bit confusing!! It was my first month of using the CBFM so i guessed it probably didn't know my cycle that great as yet!! It picked up peak fertility on the Wednesday 3rd and 4th April, i also had a positive CB OPK on Tuesday 2nd in the evening and tested again on the 3rd with the OPK in the afternoon and still had a smiley face so i defo ovulated anywhere between the 2nd & 4th April!! So if we for argument sake say i ovulated on the first peak day that would make today cycle day 14 today so like you say maybe i'm only due AF today!! All i know is i've had mild, dull AF pain since Monday and i'm very wet downstairs but still no sign of AF!! Also i feel like i'm getting sick today, have a cough which is hurting my chest grrrrrrrrr  I still just have this feeling that i'm pregnant but that could just be because i want it so much!! No doubt my AF is just lurking around the corner waiting to pounce! I shall now leave it til Sunday and if still no sign of AF i'll re-test! These things are definately sent to try us aren't they!! Take care hun, sending you some positive vibes as well xx


----------



## Nutpot

Well those dull AF pains could be a very good sign, and I also just "felt" pregnant the month I conceived my son, I had no symptoms but I just knew it!!!!

By the way.......clearblue digital need a higher level of hormone to show positive. I got a positive on a first response pregnancy test 2 days before the CB digital finally turned to "pregnant". 

Good luck xxx


----------



## bearbear

It is quite unlike me to have dull AF pains for 3 days but no AF!! Last month AF turned up without any warning!! Also today i had some stabbing/pinching pain low down in my uterus, not felt that before, it was only for a few seconds at a time but it made me flinch!! This cycle i've also had no major symptoms and the ones i've had are unusual but apparently can be signs of pregnancy, these are the sneezing/blocked nose and the excess watery/creamy CM! Both these things are weird for me and also like you said i just have a feeling!! That is very interesting what you told me about the CB digital, i never knew that, i think if i still have no AF on Sunday then i shall go out and get some first response ones and test with them! Thank you so much *Nutpot* for basically keeping me sane today, it really has helped talking to you so just wanna send you some big hugs     xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Good luck Bear! We're all rooting for you!x


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Mrs_Fox,* it means a lot, this is why i love this thread and all you ladies on it as the support i get is amazing and makes such a difference!! Positive vibes all round     xx


----------



## Cherryberry123

Hi baby bear, sounds like you have some posotive symptoms so hang in there! I second everything nutpot says, the number of days between the beginning of AF and ovulation can change but I think for most women the number of days between ov and when AF is due is usually the same. Mine is 13 days, apart from then I had IUI and AF showed up about 5 days early :-(

What I'm trying to say is if you ovulate late your AF will be due later, however this also means it wouldn't be picked up on a test yet. I really hope its a bfp.


----------



## penny48

Hi bear I've been wondering about you all day!!! Hang in there, its not over until the fat lady sings  hope you get a bfp xx


----------



## natandy

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Bearbear      xx


----------



## bearbear

Hello you amazing lot 

Thank you all for your good wishes it really does mean so much to me! Bless you *penny* for thinking of me yesterday! This is why this forum is so important to me as without all of your support i dont know what I would do! A quick update from me, I still have no sign of AF  last night I woke up at 5am and couldnt sleep which is strange for me! Ive also still got a lot of wetness downstairs  Im off work today as im poorly! Just got back from the doctors and I have a chest infection  ive been given antibiotics, I told him I might be pregnant and he said it was safe to take them! I told him i was about a day late and that I had tested negative yesterday and he said straight away that it was to early to test and I should wait til I was a week late! Im constantly checking my knickers because of the creamy/watery cm I keep thinking AF has arrived! All I can do is take each day at a time and hope and pray    

I send all of my lovely girls on here positive vibes and big hugs xx


----------



## penny48

Hi bear hope you feel better soon, a chest infection is a bit crap, had one over jan/feb that I couldn't get rid off.  You could maybe test tomorrow and sunday, hoping its a BFP         xxx


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone!

Sorry to report that Its game over for me this cycle  AF turned up at 3.30am and then I couldnt sleep  im still off work with my bad chest and now I have the witch as well but im not gonna let it defeat me! Obviously Im gutted but im already planning my next cycle, I just gotta keep going and I will not give up on my dream, it just wasnt my time!

Sending all of us positive vibes and babydust         xx

Ps - This is our saying for the day! Repeat after me ladies "WE STAND STRONG AND WE WILL NEVER GIVE UP ON OUR DREAMS"


----------



## BeckyA

*bearbear*, I love your positive attitude. One day we will all be mummies! X


----------



## Sepho1977

Hi Bearbear,

So very sorry to hear your AF showed up    I have been reading your posts each day and really keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

It WILL work out for us though - at some point we will all get the results we want. We just have to keep being patient and waiting for our turn.

Just a thought - I've been doing some research into acupuncture and just booked myself in for a few sessions before we start IVF. Apparently it really does increase your chances of conceiving. Maybe worth a try?

Sending you lots of positive thoughts for your next cycle.

Liz xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry *bearbear*. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tia-maria

Hi Girls x
just thought i would tell you all that i got my BFP yesterday and I'm over the moon   

It worked on my 2nd IUI, i was very lucky, but i knew i was ovulating on the day of insemination, so the timing was spot on ......and i know its early stages yet but IUI does work and its alot cheaper the ICSI and IVF

This may sound silly but after my 1st BFN i bought a SPELL from Mia, her website is http://www.mia-angel.co.uk/
i do believe she helped me, and her feed back for pregnancy spells are fantastic, take a look and read for yourself, she charges £10 for each spell, and i received a little lucky gem in the post along with a letter, i kept the gem on me through all my scans and the day of IUI. i wouldn't think twice about buying another spell in the future xxx

Tia x

/links


----------



## notamuggle

So sorry Bear bear, big big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

So sorry Bear. I've been checking daily for your news and so hoped it was good news for you. You should be do proud of yourself for staying so positive. Big hugs and good luck for the next round. Xxxx


----------



## Miss LJ

Hi everyone please can I join your forum. I've been following all your posts and its given me a lot of help with things. We are still new to the whole IUI but all your posts have really helped on some issues. We are a lesbian couple but due to recovering from cervical cancer we were told we could be offered IUI as the chances of me conceiving naturally were pretty slim anyway even if I was with a man. I'm feeling a bit deflated as so many thing seem to have stood in our way to become parents. All your positivity on here has really kept me going and would like to say congratulations to all the BFP and sorry for all the BFN. We are due for our 3rd IUI then maybe IVF, can anyone advise if its better to try IUI for longer or is it better to move onto IVF after 3 goes?. Sorry if I've gone on and on its just nice to know there are people out there in the same situation xx


----------



## penny48

Hi bear, so sorry for you, was hoping this was your time.  Maybe if you know what day you ovulate give your donor to give you a samle day before, day of, and day after, see what he says. Hope your ok, my saying what doesn't kill you makes you stronger xxx.

Miss LJ they say that if iui is going to work then it usually does within 3 goes, but as with everything fertility wise you never know what can happen!! IVF will probably give you the best chance, you just have to decide how long you want to wait and what the ££'s are like x


----------



## bearbear

Evening all,

Just wanted to once again say a big thank you for being there for me over the last few days! Youve all truly helped to keep me sane! I was quite upset to get this bfn as id actually let myself dare to believe I was actually pregnant this time but it wasnt my time and I trust in god that when the time is right he will bless me with a baby! *Penny,* I have already been in touch with my donor and this next cycle we plan to inseminate twice before ovulation and then twice when I pick up ovulation! Hopefully that might do the trick 

*Tia-maria* Just wanted to say a massive congratulations on your BFP  it gives us all hope for the future! Just take care of yourself and your little bean! I wish you a very happy, healthy 9 months xx 

*Sepho-* I have had acupunture and did find it extremely relaxing but when I took a break from IUI financially I just couldnt carry it on! Shame really as I have heard so many positive stories about it! Big hugs to you xx 

*Miss LJ-* A big welcome to this amazing forum, the support im sure you'll recieve from all the wonderful ladies on here is just wonderful, I would be so lost without it! Wishing you every success on your IUI journey and I hospe you get that BFP!    xx

Right its bedtime for me so I shall say goodnight, take care and I shall check in to see how everyone is doing tomorrow! xx


----------



## Miss LJ

Hi Penny48 Thanks for your reply. Well I'm allowed 6 IUI then 1 IVF but the hospital just said it would just be better to have 3 IUI then move on, they sort of made that decision so i just went with it. so if I want more I could but I was just being told by them it was best to move on to IVF.  It's only a natural cycle as with no cervix I could never carry twins so I think the odds are against me a bit. Anyway it's not just me on a tough journey so positive thoughts always get you through  xx

Bearbear thanks for the warm welcome and reading all the posts I was really routing for you to get a BFP I really thought it may be this time for you. Your very positive which is always good when times are hard xx


----------



## Nutpot

*Bearbear*.....i've been away for a few days, sorry only just seen your post  so sorry xxx


----------



## natandy

So sorry for your BFN Bearbear, out of all of us I know you will stay strong   good luck for your next cycle.

Hello Miss LJ I also find this forum a great help, there are some lovely ladies on here   I suppose I'm slightly similar to you in that I'm having natural cycles because they don't want to increase the risk of me having multiples either and also have just been advised to have 3 goes at IUI before moving onto IVF. We are about to have our 2nd IUI any day now. Good luck to you  

AFM, been for another scan and bloods this morning, will hopefully be having our 2nd IUI within the next few days, please let this one work   

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## Sidd

Good luck Natandy x


----------



## bearbear

Hiya Ladies,

I hope your all doing ok and had a lovely weekend in the sun!!

*Natandy - * Keeping everything crossed for you and i hope IUI goes ahead as planned and results in a BFP!

AFM - i'm doing ok, back at work today after being off with a chest infection! I've been planning my next cycle with my donor, we hope to inseminate 4 times twice when i get high fertility and twice when i get peak, i'm using the CBFM! Just keeping everything crossed that maybe that might do the trick  Thanks again to you all for being there for me and for your kind words, it does make a difference!

Sending babydust to everyone at whatever stages your at xx


----------



## Cherryberry123

Babybear- sorry sorry about the bfn, hope your doing ok.

Good luck to everyone else who is mid cycle, hope to see some bfp's soon.

Had a scan and check up today - I have 4 folicles - 2.1, 1.7and two 1.6 they said it was slightly borderline 'too many' and told us there was a high chance of multiples and asked us if we still wanted to go ahead. Of course we said yes.  Going for insemination tomorrow. Feeling very excited as I only had one folicle last time at 1.7 2 days before the IUI.  Slightly nervous at the thought of having 4 babies, but I guess it's pretty unlikely!  I also got a peak day on my cbfm today, so just got to hope for a good sample now..


----------



## penny48

Hi all, good luck cherry for tomorrow, great egg numbers!!!!  We had a second of excitement at the weekend, I tested on fri and trigger still in system, test sat no line, tested sunday line, tested today no line, OTD is wed.  The test on sunday must have been the trigger a bit disappointed today but have had no new symptoms, felt crap before iui with all the drugs and no change after!!!lol

We got great news last week that we have been accepted for our NHS funded ivf which will start with my next AF, I have to go for bloods on thurs.  I suppose this is keeping me sane, we always new that ivf was our best chance and was giving iui a shot in the mean time.  If all goes to plan we will be getting tx in june.  This journey is very hard and I will so glad when we come to the end of it and have our little baby in our arms.


----------



## angelica_wales

*cherryberry* good luck for tomorrow 

*penny48* naughty you testing early!! You've still got a couple of days to go so it could still be your month!

Hope everyone is doing well. AFM I've survived the first week. OTD is Saturday. The 2nd week is the worst! The "symptoms" or shall we call them the cruel cyclogest side effects are in full flow. Sore (.Y.) and soooo tired. Slept in the car all the way back from Brighton yesterday and almost fell asleep in a meeting today, luckily I'm working from home today so no one could see me 

Roll on the weekend.

Hugs to you all 

Angela
Xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi Girls,

I am back at last, been reading all your posts though and keeping up with the news.

Bear - so sorry you got a BFN.  Are you going to try again this cycle with donor?  Hopefully he'll be around to give you a few pots (lol) - good luck though.  And you are truly a ray of sunshine for us all.

Cherry - wow 4 follies thats great, let's hope that there is at least 'one' in that batch & good luck to OH for providing a great sample  

Penny - Ah it's tortuous that wait isn't it - you must be driving yourself crazy!  Hope you can try and relax and chill a bit before OTD (but I know i'd be the same)  

Angelica - yep that second week is the worst, just drags by so slowly and your mind is up to all sorts of tricks - you need to snap it back to reality as your mind is off dreaming somewhere (which is nice at the time) but know it's hard.  Lots of  

AFM I finally had my scan yesterday and good news - no cysts!  Lining nice and thin so took my first pregnyl shot last night and next one is on Weds.  Go back for another scan on Friday to see how it's going.
I'm really trying to keep upbeat and positive, but my last natural cycle (just gone) ended with AF arriving on CD 20 (thats an 8 day luteal phase) which worried me.  I've had low progesterone in the past and just hope the cyclogest will help with that, however i've taken it in the past and still AF arrived on time regardless.  So don't really know whats going on with my body at the mo.  I've started the roller coaster at last! Fingers crossed anyway...  

Hi to all you other lovelies, at least it's getting warmer finally.
x


----------



## bearbear

*Cherryberry - * Good luck with IUI today, i hope it all goes well and one or maybe more  of those follies does the job and results in a BFP! Sending positive vibes     xx

*Penny - * I can imagine how disappointed you must of been to have seen a line and then have it taken away, that is unfortunately what can happen if you test early but its still not over yet and who knows what the test will say on Weds!! Excellent news that you've been accepted for IVF, i'm sure that makes you feel a little better but lets hope you might not even need it!! Keeping everything crossed  for you hun and sending positive vibes your way     xx

*Angelica_wales - * Congrats on surviving the 1st week of the dreaded 2ww!! Saturday is not far away now, i'm like you though and always find the 2nd week harder, just stay strong and try not to pay any attention to the "symptoms"!! Cyclogest is quite evil really, i hated being on it as it used to give me so many pregnancy symptoms!! All you can do is sit tight and keep praying      xx

*Whitvi - * Good to hear from you, what have you been up to and whats the latest on your IUI journey? Yes i am going again this cycle with my donor, this time we plan to inseminate 4 times so really hoping that might do the trick  I'm using a CBFM (clearblue fertility monitor) it tells you when you have high fertility and peak fertility so i plan to insem twice when i have high and twice when i hit peak!! I'm not giving up anytime soon  This dream is one worth fighting for as i'm sure everyone on here would agree  xx


----------



## Cherryberry123

Hi ladies- 

Penny- sorry to hear you think your out this month, good luck on the next step of your journey.

Angelica- well done on surviving the tww. I really think that is the hardest part of your cycle. I was terrible last time googling everything! 

Whitvi- sounds like things are going well, when do u think you will be having the Insemination? 

Bearbear - good to hear you sounding positive and looking forward to your next cycle.

Sinitta - how are you getting on? You must be due to test soon?

Afm - had my insemination this morning, was a bit more uncomfortable that last time as she struggled to get the catherta (sp?) though my curvix. Dh's sample was really good 50mil but they didn't tell us the morphology.  Got a nagging feeling I ovulated yesterday as had lots of cervical mucus which has disappeared today. But I had a scan yesterday morning and the folicles were still there so I suppose I shouldn't worry?


----------



## penny48

Hi all, cherry great numbers, if you were scanned  yesterday and not ov'd the egg lives for app 24 hours so if it happened last nite your little eggies would be in the correct place.  With four you have a great chance.  I know its hard not to symptom spot but try not to, wishing you a wonderful 2ww with a successful outcome xxx


----------



## Miss LJ

Natandy this site really has been a great help and learnt loads off all the ladies on here. oh your on a natural cycle too thought it may just be me. We may be the lucky ones doing natural cycles as the side effects from the drugs don't sound great. So your doing 3 IUI then moving on to IVF that's the same advise I've been given really hope the IUI works. So have you had your second IUI yet? I'm due for a scan on Thursday then hopefully have my third IUI a few days after that. Good luck with yours and lets hope you get a BFP x

Bear hope your infection is clearing up nice to see you are keeping positive and moving on to the next cycle,  great news you can inseminate so many times really hope it works for you this time x

Penny48  it really is hard not to test early I've done it too you get your hopes up then its really upsetting.. But on the up side brilliant news you have been accepted for IVF on the NHS, hopefully the IUI will work for you but if not you have IVF to fall back on good luck x

Good luck to everyone following there dream x


----------



## janey751975

Hey all, just checking in as I miss you all! I don't really belong anywhere at the moment.  

Bearbear I am so sorry for BFN but great news that you can do so many insems next time. I am so hopeful for you. You can't say you haven't been trying.....   

Penny48 sorry to hear you might be out this month but you could be joining me on the IVF trail by the sounds of it! Quite exciting really!! We could be cycle buddies?  

Cherry - 4 is amazing! Good luck on the 2ww.    


AFM - we have an appointment to attend a Patient Information Evening on Tuesday 7th May that's the first step towards our IVF journey. We have a holiday booked for June so I think treatment will start after that. I have been preparing by going to acupuncture on a regular basis and training hard to lose the weight I put on during IUI's. 

Lots of luck and babydust to everyone else.


----------



## bearbear

*Janey - * Its so lovely to hear from you, i often wonder how your doing as i do some of the other ladies that are no longer on this thread!! Last night i was thinking about those that got their BFP's at christmas, do you remember? i thought they must be getting big now! Thats excellent news that your getting ready to start IVF, i'm sure you must be very eager to get started on your new journey and quest to be a mummy!! I'm still as determined as ever to fulfil my dream, i have to believe that when its my time it'll happen and i'm keeping everything crossed that maybe this next cycle might be it!! G-d does love a trier  I hope it goes well on the 7th for you, its great that you've been taking positive steps to get yourself ready for IVF, i truly hope its not long before your telling us about your BFP! Take care and keep in touch xx  

*Miss LJ - * My chest infection is clearing up nicely, its my last day of antibiotics today, i'm just left with a bit of a cough, thanks for asking, hope your doing ok xx  

*Penny - * I know its your OTD today so was just thinking of you, hope your ok xx 

*Cherryberry - * Pleased to hear IUI went ok, sorry it was a little painful for you though! I really don't think you have anything to worry about, the egg lives for 24hrs so i'm sure the timing was fine, try not to stress as this really doesn't help! Sending you positive vibes and wishing you Good luck xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies. Good luck to all those on 2ww, thinking of you all and hoping it's good news all round.

Bear, glad to hear you're feeling better. On to the next round soon 

AFM, unfortunately it's the end of the road for us with IUI. DH submitted another sample today and we've found that his swimmers don't react well to being prepped. The prepped sample actually had fewer swimmers doing their thing than the non prepped sample which is very rare apparently (why do we have to be unusual with these things?!) and means that it is unlikely that IUI will never work for us.

So effectively we've had the decision we were agonising over (IUI or ICSI) taken out of our hands, which in a funny way has made things easier. I know that it will be much more expensive but the consultant felt that we would probably end up doing a few IUIs and then moving to ICSI anyway, so we're probably saving ourselves heartache, time and money by moving on.

Thanks for all of your support going through this, this site is amazing for finding people who totally understand what you're going through and that is rare to find in daily life. I wish you all so much love, luck and babydust and will check in from time to time to keep up with your BFPs  xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

*Mrs fox* that sucks! But at least as you can proceed and you're not "wasting time" with iui. If this round doesn't work for us we'll be moving on to ivf. At least Amanda gives you confidence doesn't she! I've been really happy so far with crgw

Looks like a few of us may be having a whole new experience soon!

Only a few more days of this dreaded 2ww for me 

*penny48* any news from you?

Hugs and positive thoughts to you all


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Angelica! You're right, Amanda and the team at CRGW are so lovely and knowledgeable that it makes things so much easier. Good luck on your 2ww and hope that you won't be joining us, but if you do I'll see you over there  xx


----------



## bearbear

*Mrs_Fox - * Sorry to hear that its the end of the road as far as IUI is concerned but on the other hand as you have said maybe its a blessing, for one its made your decision easier and most likely saved you a fair bit of money!! I believe everything happens for a reason and its better to know sooner rather than later! At least now you know what direction your going in and can look forward with hope and positivity  Just because your moving onto ICSI doesn't mean you can't still post on here, as i'm sure you know i'm now doing home insemination but i still come to this wonderful forum for help, advise and support so please don't be a stranger! I wish you every luck in the world with your onward journey and i hope to hear some good news from you soon!! xx 

*Angelica_Wales - * Just wanted to send you some positive vibes for your OTD, i truly hope you get that BFP!! xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hi Bear,

Thank you so much for your kind words and I will of course check in and keep an eye on you lot   I want to hear about lots of lovely BFPs from you all soon!

Take care xxx


----------



## natandy

Hi Miss LJ yep I don't think there are many that just have natural cycles, a lot get disappointed if they just have the one follicle but I always just keep positive and say well it only takes the one!! Good luck with your scan and I hope you have your IUI soon  

Hi Mrs_Fox just wanted to wish you all the luck with your journey   I really hope that ICSI works for you and you get your BFP  

Hope you're hanging in there ok angelica_wales? Not long left for you  

Hope everyone else is doing ok? xx

AFM, had my 2nd IUI today. This time round was quite painful and I've had tummy pains ever since. Also a bit of bleeding but I'm hoping that's going to be ok. So the 2ww has just started, please please let this one work


----------



## angelica_wales

Fingers crossed for you *natandy*  my first iui was painful and they had to use forceps which made me bleed. It was uncomfortable for a few hours but that one worked!

Welcome to the madness of the 2ww!


----------



## Queen Bee

Hi, I have been hovering around for a while but not yet written anything on this thread, I keep meaning to but then end up not!  

But now I could really do with some advice and I knew no one else would be able to help except you lovely ladies!!  

Apologies in advance for the me post! Also sorry if TMI..

This is my first cycle of IUI and has been a completely natural cycle. I suppose like lots of others before me I convinced myself that I had lots of "pregnancy symptoms" esp lots of cramping towards the end of my 2ww (more than I would for a normal period anyway) and achey boobs.

My OTD was today however I started bleeding REALLY heavily late Monday night so tested Tues and got BFN. I didn't bother testing again this morning (maybe I should have?!) I also bled quite heavily all day yesterday and this morning but then this afternoon it's just stopped altogether. So my "period" only really lasted for a day and a half.

This has never happened before, my periods always last for at least three days, usually four and have never gone straight from mega heavy to nothing.

Now I could understand if it was a medicated cycle that might affect things but it wasn't. So why is my body acting weirdly?!?!

I'm going to re-test in the morning but surely it would have picked up yesterday if it was BFP? I don't want to get my hopes up again but this is driving me insane!

Also I rang the clinic Tues to tell them it was BFN and the witch   had arrived so am all set to start again next cycle.

Thank you if you managed to stay awake through all of that waffle!  

Bee x


----------



## bearbear

Morning everyone,

*Queen Bee - * Welcome to this thread, your definitely in the right place for help and support!! I was reading your post and my first thought was that the medications can make your periods erratic as this is what happened to me, so was going to say not to worry but then as i carried on reading you explained you were on a natural cycle!! If you've had heavy bleeding i would say that the BFN you got was most likely correct, i'm not sure why your AF was so different this time but sometimes these things happen! I think your right to test again today even if its just to put your mind at rest so you can move on with your next cycle!! Keep us posted  xx

*natandy - * Sorry to hear your 2nd IUI was painful, this can sometimes happen so try not to let it worry you!! I send you lots of positive vibes for your 2WW and i'm keeping everything crossed for your BFP!! xx


----------



## MayUK

Hi people, 
I've been reading for a bit, not sure if I should put myself in here as didn't know what date my IUI would be, but it was today so I'm joining many of you in the 2ww, just behind you natandy. 

I had Gonal F injections and on we had lots of follies but not all fully mature : 1.7, 1.5, 1.5, 1.5, 1.4, 1.4 we could have waited till tomorrow, but would have run a higher risk that all 1.5s were released and its our first IUI. DH is adamant that more than 2 at a time is not an option, so we went for caution this time, hoping next time to have 3 good size follies not 6 in the running. If this time doesn't work I suspect we will be less risk averse next time. Also last time DH had a test wash there were 23 million motile, but today only 6 million. I know it only takes one but I cant help but think if I'd known his No's were lower I'd have waited till tomorrow to give them more targets. Anyhow it's in now and despite my very retroverted uterus she didn't have any problems getting the catheter in. 

It has only been an hour and a half and I'm already second guessing everything... with a full 2 weeks of waiting ahead of me.


----------



## NordicStar

Hi ladies,
I'm on day 7 of injections..got my scan tomorrow to see if ready for insemination. I'm a little worried tho as tomorrow is day 11...as clinic is closed weekends I guess they have to wait until Monday which is day 14..won't that to be too late and what if follicles are too many by then? 
Anyway after this IUI we are moving on to Ivf in June so only get this one chance.

I was also wondering..is there anything u should avoid doing in the 2ww? 

Hope u all doing ok! 
X


----------



## MayUK

Hi NordicStar
My clinic does treatments only Sat Morning, so they're closed unless they need to open, yours might do that too. They all seem pretty relaxed about the whole closing Sunday thing, they can not give you any drugs for a couple of days to slow things down if they need to. I had scans day 10 and 12 with insemination day 13, but they said 14 would have been fine except higher risk of multiples (potentially 4 or 5) so we went a day early to try to mitigate the risk. 
They must have the weekend issue all the time and if it affected their results you can bet they'd change their opening times so I wouldn't worry yourself.

On the 2WW, I was told to avoid strenuous activity and rest on the day, but after that I can do most things. Diet and exercise wise its a case of treat yourself like your pregnant until you know otherwise, e.g. no booze and take folic acid. 
Hope that helps,


----------



## Queen Bee

Hiii

Thank you for your reply bearbear. I did another test this morning and that was BFN as well so I think it's just my body playing cruel tricks on me!

I'm booked in for next Thurs for my day 10 scan to check I've got a follie then hopefully the IUI will be a few days after that. Was surprised I didn't need a baseline scan again this cycle, they didn't mention it when I rang them. I just assumed you had one for every cycle.

I am surprised more clinics don't open at the weekend, ours does treatment at the weekend but they only take phone calls up till 12 on Saturday and not at all on a Sunday. It was one thing I was worried about at the beginning but they said it happens all the time and they just work round it, after all our bodies don't work Mon-Fri 9-5!

NordicStar, I was told you should treat yourself as though you are pregnant on your 2ww. Although I did feel like a complete fraud at work getting people to lift heavy things for me. But it was a great excuse to make the hubby run around after me making me lots of cups of tea (decaf of course!!) while I rested!  

Bee x


----------



## Sinitta77

Hi Cherryberry

4 follies is excellent, bet you are so excited, i have everything crossed for you, well for at least 1 or 2 fertilised follies but 3 or 4 could be quite a handful *giggles*. 

I came on a few days early but it only lasted for 2 days which was weird as mine are pretty heavy and last for at least 4 days!  I had no symptoms on the run up to it, normally i do, grouchy, cold stomach pains etc... I suppose its just the medication but this month its all been a bit weird.  I did a cheap test and only one line came up so we're going to have a month off, maybe even two and have a holiday!  I'll keep an eye on here to see how you're getting on and look out for that BFP xx


----------



## angelica_wales

*sinitta* so sorry to hear about your BFN  a holiday sounds like a lovely idea.


----------



## NordicStar

Ah thanks girls. I just assumed as the lines are closed weekends, that they are closed...I guess I will find out tomorrow anyway! Was just trying to plan my schedule for work...mission impossible.  
Getting pretty nervous now and OH is out for the night (his work leaving do) so no moral support. :-( 
Also worried he will kill of all his good swimmers! 

I'm already pretty good in terms of being careful...ie I don't smoke, don't drink, cut out caffeine..but work involves LOADS of heavy lifting etc so not sure how to go about that one. It's like completely unavoidable unless I hire a man to do the lifting for me...which seems completely ridiculous. Is it really something I need to avoid at all costs? 

Has anyone else noticed a complete loss of apetite while being on injectables? I was expecting weigh gain but instead seem to be losing it (apart from my boobs groooowing) Just don't get hungry. I suppose the stress of it all may have something to do with it...

X


----------



## penny48

Hi all, hope you are all ok, well we are a def BFN this month, we had our ivf blood screening today so with this AF we will start that tx.  I'm just totally sick of this rollercoaster at this stage, i.m going to paint the living room this weekend that's nearly the whole house painted thru this iui experience, saved a fortune in paying a decorator!!!

Ah well onwards and upwards,  pretty down at mo, its a lonely old business this, and I have my "helpful" sisterinlaw who has two children filling my DH's head full of  , yip just told him to ask her to walk in my shoes for a year and then tell me what she would be willing to do for a baby!!! Rant over having a great day .... not. Thank crunchie its Friday tomorrow, hope I don't get any difficult customers tomorrow they could get more that they bargin for, good nite ladies, I hope we all get our dreams soon, xx


----------



## bearbear

Hello all, excuse my language but thank  its Friday...............  I've felt so tired this week as i've been on early shift at work so i'm very happy its here at last!!

*MayUK - * Welcome to this forum, you sure are in the right place! Pleased to hear your IUI went smoothly with no problems, try not to worry about your DH count, 6mil is still good and it really does take just one so you still have every chance of success!! Try not to drive yourself to crazy on the 2WW, especially this early on  believe me i know thats easier said than done!! Wishing you Good luck and sending some positive vibes your way xx    

*Nordicstar - * I hope your scan goes well today and you get the news you want to hear!! Sending positive vibes to you xx    

*Sinitta - * Sorry to hear its a BFN for you, i know how heartbreaking it is when you do a test and only see that one line, i normally end up staring at it for ages just praying it might change! I think a holiday will do you the world of good, then you can come back all refreshed and ready to start again!! Take care xx 

*Penny - * So sorry its a BFN for you hun, its just not fair is it!! This whole process is just so hard and then at the end of it to get a negative is just so upsetting so i know how your feeling!! Its very easy for those who are already blessed with children to give their two pennies worth but they really don't have a clue how hard it is for girls like us, its damn hard! All i can say is we gotta keep strong and try are very best not to let it get us down!! Some things are worth fighting for and then when we do get our BFP's (which we will) it will be all the more special  Look on the bright side at least you've got a newly decorated house and it didn't cost you a penny  I hope all your customers are lovely today and you get through the day not strangling any of them  Keep that chin up and remember your not alone................... Sending you some big hugs  

Hope you all have a good weekend even if the weather has gone  up  Babydust to one and all     xx


----------



## natandy

Morning everyone yay its Friday!!!  

Thanks angelica_wales and BearBear for the advice, the pains had gone by that evening so felt a lot better.

Hi MayUK, yes you are a day behind me   I hope you are doing ok? Hopefully one of your follies will hang on in there! Praying that we get our BFP's  

So sorry for your BFN Queen Bee, I hope you are ok  

Sorry for your BFN too Sinitta77   enjoy your holiday, it will do you the world of good so you can come back refreshed ready to start your next lot of treatment.

So sorry its a BFP penny48   I hope you are ok and I hope work is ok! It is very lonely at times, especially when you have people around you with babies and children. That's why I think it lovely being able to talk on this forum  

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## NordicStar

Hey girls,

So sorry for everyone that had BFN's.  
Are you planning to try again or are you going to have a go at IVF next? We only get one go of IUI as the said it was "Pointless" and an 8% chance...but having IVF in June. 

I had my scan today and was told if I had more than 2 follies the IUI would be cancelled as the risk for multiples would be too high. But luckily I only had one, 17mm so perfect size I was told?! 
Has our IUI scheduled in for tomorrow morning! Now my main worry is that OH is going be able to perform under pressure!!! Wish I wasn't such a worrier...! 
This is my first IUI so bit scared of what to expect...how long does it take? Does it hurt? Do you need to lie down for a bit afterwards? I know they say the sperm can't "fall out" but I'm planning to lie on the sofa with my legs up ALL day! 

X


----------



## bearbear

Hey *NordicStar - * Great news about your scan, that is a nice sized follie! I hope all goes well for your IUI tomorrow and that your OH doesn't get stage fright  Try your very best not to worry as this really doesn't help so the more relaxed you can be the better (believe me i know this is easier said than done!) The actual procedure itself doesn't take long at all, for me it was usually all done within 5 minutes! You'll lie on the bed legs a kimbo, they will insert a speculum (the same instrument they use when you have a smear test), this is to open up your cervix so they have a clear view of were they need to aim the  . In my case this was the only part i found a little painful and uncomfortable but its not for long so i used to just take some nice deep breaths. They then insert a catheter directly into your uterus and once in place they release the spermies! Thats it all done, i always lie on the bed for about 15mins as i just feel maybe it might help but the nurse at my clinic said there is no way they will fall out as they are so deep inside you. A little tip i found helpful is to go with a slightly full bladder as this raises your cervix and for me it made the procedure less painfull!! Afterwards go home and chill out for the rest of the day and make sure you OH pampers you lots!!  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes smoothly, keep us posted. xx


----------



## Sidd

Good luck NordicStar hope it all goes well for u tomorrow x


----------



## Sidd

I'm sorry to hear that Sinitta (big hugs) I know it is a really horrible feeling..try and relax a holiday sounds like a lovely idea.. 
x


----------



## Queen Bee

Hi everyone

Thank you natandy, I am ok now. I was gutted when I first saw it was BFN but I'm all focused for the next cycle now.

Fingers crossed for your IUI tomorrow NordicStar. My clinic left me to lie down for 5-10 mins afterwards, they said it shouldn't really make any difference but does make you feel better 
We've still got quite a few cycles of IUI left on the NHS and if they don't work we have two funded cycles of IVF as well. But really hoping we don't need them!

Bee x


----------



## angelica_wales

Morning ladies. Well it's another BFN for me and the end of our iui journey. Still no AF just to torture me but a big fat negative. I'm sure she'll arrive any day now.  For all of you ladies out there trying and thinking there's a lot of bfn's, don't give up hope. I got a BFP on my first attempt so I know it can work (which makes it more frustrating when it won't work for us again!)

I won't disappear from this thread. I'd like to keep up to date with you all!

I'll get my tears out of the way this morning then concentrate on getting fit and ready to try IVF in June. Off to the theatre tonight to see ghost so can't guarantee there won't be tears then too 

Good luck to all of you on your 2ww xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

So sorry for your news Angelica, that sucks! Big hugs to you  . Stay positive and we will get that elusive BFP I'm sure of it!

Good luck Nordicstar  exciting times!xxx


----------



## Miss LJ

Good morning to all you ladies out there 

Angelica_wales So sorry to here you just got a BFN. We are nearly in May then June will come around quicker than you think. Maybe a break from the journey will do you good then all refreshed ready for IVF. Good luck x

Bearbear glad your chest infection has cleared up just not what you wanted on top of everything hey. So you looking forward to starting your next cycle we so need some BFP on here to give everyone hope. You mention earlier in this forum you had started taking been Pollen so I got some and I think it has helped increase the growth on my follicle great advise thanks, it's not easy to take it  yuk it's horrible x

Janey that sounds great a holiday before your IVF your body will be on top for after a bit of a break.
Really hope the acupuncture works for you I didn't try that in the end but I have heard positive things about it.
It's so hard to keep the weight off through IUI. I lost 2 stone before starting treatment by doing loads of exercise only to be told I shouldn't be doing excises during the 2ww so the weight is creeping back on. Well good luck hope the waiting isn't too long for you x

Penny48 really sorry you didn't get your BFN but hopefully you have a better chance on the IVF, I have my last at temp at IUI maybe Monday just waiting to hear back from the hospital when I should take my trigger shot. Then I will be moving on to IVF not looking forward to all those drugs but I think IVF has better chances so its all exciting really. Like bear said its easy for those people who already have kids to be like that, if they went through the half of it the  they may understand what a physical and emotional roller coaster it is and you need all the support you can get. only the up side you have nearly finished your decorating nice one, Keep positive x

Natandy nice to hear somebody else is doing natural cycle and yes like you sat you only need one good one. Went for a scan day 10 Thursday and my follicle was only 13mm and lining only 6mm. Been again this morning and my follicle is now 17mm so great improvement. Hopefully IUI Monday. Hope your treatment went well and hopefully see a BFP soon x

Nordicstar IUI really doesn't hurt just a bit uncomfortable. If its too painful for you my clinic allow ladies to have gas and air so it just takes the endive off. Everyone is different so say it hurts others feel nothing. I'm and told I can walk about straight way was the sample can't fall out after being placed in your uterus. Good luck and hope it goes smoothly x

Queen Bee welcome to this site I was much like you following all the ladies journeys on here and listening to all their experiences then decided to join them. Really sorry you got your BFN really is hard but keep positive and keep trying.  My experience is they only do the base line scan once then when your going through for each cycle they scan you on day 10 and then with me day 12 again. I always have IUI day 14 so it quite easy to plan round it. Good luck for next Thursday hope you get your BFP x

Good luck to everyone else hope to see some BFP soon on here  xx


----------



## natandy

Hi NordicStar hope your IUI went ok today, thinking of you.

So sorry for your BFN angelica_wales have a nice relaxing break from all this and you will be all refreshed and ready to start IVF in June. Good luck to you I really hope you get your BFP  
Enjoy yourself at the theatre tonight  

Hi Miss LJ good luck to you and I hope you can have your IUI on Monday   my follie was 17mm when I had my IUI so yours is a good size too! Let us know how you go on.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend?
Take care x


----------



## NordicStar

Thanks girls for all the reassuring. It went ok. OH didn't get stage fright (phew) and apparently produced an excellent sample  
Now I'm a bit confused as the nurse (?) doing the procedure recommended I do the 3 goes of IUI before IVF as I would otherwise lose them and thought we would have a good chance seeing as my OH has good   , I seem to produce good follies and I have a "textbook" cervix. That's opposite what the specialists have told us in previous appointments as they didn't even want to let us have a go of IUI at all. 
So now I don't know what to do...the lovely nurse was going to speak to the best of the specialists and give me a call on Monday of what his thoughts were on the matter. 
But do you really lose your go's of IUI? I mean if I have only the one IUI and then have my 3 IVF's and it all fails..could I not opt to have my 2 IUI that I have left? Or does it not work that way? 
I see her point...obviously its a lot less invasive and IVF may not work anyway but it just seems we have waited for aaaages to get to this stage and finally nearly June, I don't want to "waste" any more time... 

Anyway so I'm on the 2ww now as well for the first time ever. Stocked up on the pineapple and going to try to stop stressing for once in my life. Was told to "have a sex fest" for the rest of the  weekend!!!


----------



## Miss LJ

Woohoo my 3rd IUI is planned for Monday fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky.

Nordicstar. Only going off my experience I was offered 6 IUIs and 1 IVF on the NHS. The hospital have advised that if IUI doesn't work after 3 goes they want to move me straight on to IVF and this means I lose the 3 goes of my IUI. It's totally my choice weather to moved to IVF after 3 goes but the hospital said if IUI is going to work it would normally work after 3 goes then they suggest IVF. So yes if you jump to the next stage you will lose your IUIs they don't let you go back. I'm undecided yet weather to move to IVF after my 3rd IUI or keep going 6 times but I will do this next one and see what the out come is first as like you don't want to waste anymore time, hope that helped and I wasn't waffling. Welcome to the 2ww I will be joining you Monday tough but feels like we are actually getting somewhere by being there so good luck and glad you IUI went well x


----------



## purpleshoes2

This is the same decision we had - origionally the specialist said we need ICSI and that would be it. When speaking to another specialist after the funding came through and at the new clinic said we could go for IUI. The chance would obviously be a lot smaller, or we could go for ICSI straight away. They were really good and didnt push us in either direction.

In the end we've opted for the 3 IUI 1 ICSI - the way we chose was its 3 more attempts - so although the 1 attempt (ICSI) has a lot higher chance that would be it if it failed. We're keeping our fingers crossed for this one (currently waiting although we've been told 3 weeks not 2 weeks)


----------



## NordicStar

Thanks Ladies...I guess I will wait and see what she says when she calls me back on Monday...
It's tricky knowing what way to go when everyone keeps giving you different diagnosis and different opinions!  

It's nice to know someone else going through to the same thing.   Best of luck to you both xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey everyone, hope your having a good weekend 

*angelica_wales* So sorry to hear its a BFN for you! I hope youve now dried those tears, its not over for you and im certain ivf will make your dreams come true so hang in there as june will be here before you know it! Definitely dont be a stranger on this forum and keep us posted on your latest news. Enjoy ghost tonight, I love going to the theatre, take care  xx

*Miss LJ - * Im so pleased to hear the bee pollen is helping, I also take royal jelly and propalis which are all bee products and meant to be great for fertility! Lets hope it does the trick for us both  im definitely looking forward to my next cycle, im on day 9 now and using my CBFM to keep track so watch this space! Really pleased to hear your IUI is going ahead on monday, i shall be praying for 3rd time lucky for you! I have to say if it was me i would have all 6 of my iuis before i moved onto ivf! I dont think its true when they tell you if it hasnt worked by the 3rd time then it wont as i know many ladies who got bfps on their 4th! 5th and for one lady it was her 7th attempt! Personally if i qualified for treatment on the nhs id take whatever they offered me, sometimes i wonder if they tell you these things to save themselves some money! Anyway thats just my opinion, it really is your decision to make! keeping everything crossed for our BFP's xx  

*nordicstar - * Pleased to hear iui went smoothly today and that your OH was erm able to perform  sounds to me like you have a great chance of a BFP so just try your best to relax and not stress on your 2ww! I would most definately have your 3 iuis first before moving onto ivf! Mind you maybe you wont need them  Sending you some positive vibes xx


----------



## Miss LJ

Bearbear oh your on day 9exciting not long now and you are on your way again, keeping everything crossed for you that you get a BFP this time  .
Monday it is for me really hope this works this time. So would you use all 6 IUIs? Only the decision was made for me that I do 3 IUIs then move on to IVF.  The hospital said they only have 4 samples off the donor I have so if I continued with IUI I would have to wait for another donor. Really not sure what to do I'd like to keep doing IUI really but then sometimes I think Id just have a better chance at IVF. I'm going to see how this round plans out first then ill really have to think carefully without feeling the hospital are pushing me into doing what they what me to do. Although the hospital has been very helpful and are all really nice I think I need to decide. It's all a lot of pressure and I'm trying not to feel rushed, hopefully I wouldn't need the rest on the treatment. Praying it works tomorrow instead   xx


----------



## Astral

Hi..
I'm back here for another IUI! THe first one worked at 39 with an AMH of 7... this time I am 42 and have an AMH of under 2 (untraceable under 2 they said). We are self-funded this time around but they were happy for us to go ahead, which surprised me. My hubby has a high sperm count at least!
I was due to have IUI 20th May as they bumped us up a lot and so I started Northisterone on Saturday, yesterday.. but I'm feeling a bit rushed and want to go back to the original 10th June date they offered us... is it ok to stop taking the Northisterone?? Will 2.. 2 1/2 days make any difference/? I'm due to come on next Saturday/Sunday, so 6 days away yet.


----------



## Queen Bee

Sorry to hear you got a BFN Angelica_wales. It's such an awful feeling isn't it. Good luck on your IVF journey and keep us updated with how it's going! How was the theatre?

Thank you Miss LJ, I am glad I decided to join in the conversations on here. The support has been amazing after my BFN. I think it's because you guys know how it feels and what I am going through. I have talked to friends and family about everything but it's not the same, I don't know anyone else who has been through this. None of my friends and family even had to try to get pregnant it just happened. Lucky them hey! They have been really supportive but they have no idea how it feels. Fingers crossed for Monday for you, really hope it's third time lucky!

Nordic Star - welcome to your first 2ww! I would definitely use all your IUI's first if you can. I would hate to think that I had missed out on chances I could have used. We were told we get 6 IUI before going on to 2 IVF. But the IUI is reviewed after 3 attempts to see if they think it is worth trying the other 3. I'm not sure whose decision it is but hoping me and hubby get a say in it!

I hadn't thought about the amount of samples from the donor, that would make the decision a bit more tricky. We had to wait 6 months to be matched to our donor although we were originally told it would be more like a year!

Bearbear whats this bee pollen thing? I might have to try it!

Bee x


----------



## Nutpot

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been able to catch up with everyone's personal news. Wishing everyone luck at whatever stage you are at   

AFM, i'm due to start my 3rd IUI with injectables next week once AF has arrived. Although i'm hoping she won't arrive because I took clomid this month, so now on my 2ww.....one more week to go. I don't feel overly confident though as i've had clomid lots before and it's never worked. It's so hard trying to stay positive isn't it?

I will be on a lower dose Gonal-F this time as I hyperstimulated on my first IUI. Hoping everything will work out because those fertility drugs really mess with my cycles!!!!!

Anyway, good luck to everyone   

Nutpot xxx


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi Girls, 
Im just dropping in to say hello and see how you are all doing, Im so sorry for all those BFN's, there hasnt been too many BFP's recently so that must mean you are due for some in abundance on this board.

There are a lot of us IUI girls who are now waiting for IVF, Im so sad that IUI didnt work for us all as I firmly believe it can work due to knowing two people its worked for.

I'm in complete limbo land, I went back to my consultant the week after IUI3 failed. He has ordered a complete break from all fertility treatment. He took CD21 bloods from me this cycle and next cycle and I have a review appointment in July. He has also ordered AMH level blood tests. If im ovulating he wants to leave me until december to try on my own but at 37 im not sure I agree with this. I've been on clomid for 13 cycles now and although I do sometimes ovulate on my own its sparadic. I was feeling really positive about this break and my bodies capabilities but then AF arrived on only CD26 and 5 days after my peak on the CBFM to remind me that its an uphill battle. I took matters into my own hands and visited an IVF clinic on their free information evenings, as we are self funding so there was no harm in doing this so Im a little more prepared and frustrated in equal measures as they will do all the tests Ive already had again so it will be at least 1month repeating all the tests depending when my cycle falls at a cost of £500.

For those who are waiting for IVF a friend of mine has just head a lovely strong hearbeat confirmed on her 3rd cycle, testimant that we must NEVER give up our dream.

Good luck to all of you who are doing IUI this cycle at whatever stage your at. 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flopsybunny

Hi everyone, I've not been on for ages as we had a few weeks between IUI cycles.  I started duphaston two weeks ago in order to make me have a period (as I don't usually have them naturally) so we could start the next cycle this week.  I realised this morning that I should have had AF yesterday but its not turned up    Something just made me wonder if I could be pregnant so I did a test this morning and its  

I called the hospital and they've had me in this morning for a scan and blood test.  Sure enough I'm about four weeks pregnant!    I can't believe it, and neither can DH even though I've got a scan photo to prove it!  No heartbeat yet but a very clear sack.  Completely natural! The doc thinks that as I had a follicle reduction last time it acts a little like ovarian drilling so let me ovulate naturally.  As I wasn't even thinking about cycles I've not tracked my temperature, I've been drinking, eating pâté etc, I've even started to exercise.  At least I kept taking the folic acid!

Thought you might all like some good news - if it can happen to us it can happen for any of you. Good luck everyone!


----------



## NordicStar

Hi Ladies, how are you all today?

I'm still trying to decide whether to have 2 more IUI's before IVF...for everyone who has been recommended 3 cycles of IUI, how long have you been naturally trying to conceive before receiving treatment? We were told as we have tried for 3 years and I have no issues with ovulation or sperm, IUI was highly unlikely to work. I have never gotten pregnant in my life, even in other relationships with no contraception. Which is why I find it hard to believe I could get pregnant just because they are inserting it straight in there if you know what I mean? 
Ah I don't know, I just don't want to waste any more time.  

Another question for you girls...
My OH REALLY wants to go on holiday...I keep telling him we should wait till after our IVF but then IF I was to get pregnant, it's probably not a great idea to travel in the first trimester. Do you know if it's okay to travel while on downreg? I was told the doctors don't need to see me during this time. 
Are you allowed to travel with all the needles etc?


----------



## bearbear

*Miss LJ - * Thinking of you today and hoping that IUI went well and your now on the dreaded 2ww!! I think if it was me i'd have all 6 iui's, at least then you've given it your best shot before moving onto IVF!! That said i didn't realise you had the added issue of the Donor sperm so i suppose that does complicate things a little for you!! I just feel that if it was me i'd use everything that had been offered to me as surely that up's your chances of falling pregnant but it really is a decision only you can make, i do understand your dilema! Lets hope that this IUI works and then you won't even have to make a decision . By the way do you take the bee pollen in liquid form? i take a capsule as i don't think i could drink it as i've heard its not meant to be very nice! Keeping everything crossed for you hun xx   

*Astral - * Welcome back, i really don't know the answer to your question but just wanted to say good luck with whatever you decide!!  

*Queen Bee - * Well as the queen bee you should most defo be taking bee pollen  Basically its meant to be very good for improving egg quality, look it up on google! I also take propalis and royal jelly, both are also bee products and are meant to be very good for fertility!! Once i read up and researched these products i just thought i must give them a try! Let me know what you think? xx 

*Nutpot - * It sure is hard to stay positive sometimes, i think when you've had nothing but BFN's you just start to wonder if its ever gonna happen but we have to keep strong and stay positive and believe that when the time is right it'll happen for us!! Thats what i tell myself anyway! I really hope its 3rd time lucky for you hun and that the drugs don't play havoc with your emotions xx    

*Wantbabynow - * Its lovely to hear from you, being in limboland is horrible, i know exactly how that feels!! I seem to only be happy when i'm trying so i hate having to stop! I have 2 more tries before i'm going to be forced to have a little break, this is because i have a holiday booked for the end of September and i don't want to fly in the early stages of pregnancy so after this next try if it doesn't work i've got one more try in June and then i'm going to have to stop til October, eeeek so i'm praying one of these next 2 works for me cos i'm going to hate having to stop trying! I really hope time flies for you and you can start trying again very soon, good luck with the IVF, keep us posted xx   

*Flopsybunny - * OMG what wonderful news, i'm sooooo happy for you, its just what we needed to see on this forum!! Congratulations to you and DH, i can imagine how excited you both are, how amazing and naturally as well!! It gives us all lots of hope and i just pray for the day that i'm posting on here my good news  Wishing you a very happy, healthy 9 months................... xx  

*NordicStar - * As i said to Miss LJ, if it was me i'd take everything that was offered to me, surely this has to increase your chances of a BFP! It really is your decision to make though, i can imagine it must be hard but only you know what is right for you! I'm not sure about your travelling question but i'm sure one of the other ladies on this thread will be able to help. Good luck whatever you decide xx


----------



## BeckyA

Hello all, 
Think bearbear has answered most of people's questions, but to add to nordicstar's question about needles on planes, I checked this out last month and you are fine to take as hand luggage, I think as long as you have the prescription, and you put it through security separately.

Many congrats to flopsybunny on your BFP!

AFM - this Thurs I have a dry run catheter test using misoprostol (a drug to dilute the cervix) to see if they can get the damm thing all the way up! I am slightly concerned that it will be CD28 and there maybe the minutest possibility of being preggo (this month was "natural"), although I doubt it as that hasn't worked in 2 years!! One side effect of misoprostol is that it can cause miscarriage, so I was thinking of testing that morning just to check. What do you guys think?


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Becky.* I think if i was you i would do a test just to put your mind at ease, otherwise if you don't you might always wonder and you really dont want that so yes i would defo do a test hun!! I hope the test goes ok on Thursday, good luck    xx


----------



## natandy

Congratulations Flopsybunny I'm so happy for you!! Such wonderful news and for it to happen naturally is just amazing   it shows us all that miracles can happen


----------



## Flopsybunny

Thanks everyone   I've just about stopped bouncing around the room now   Now just a nervous wait for the first proper scan. 

Nordicstar - I flew with needles during on my last cycle and it wasn't a problem.  I got a letter from my doctor to explain why I had needles with me and put them in my hand luggage. No one stopped me or asked for the letter in the end.  Just remember to put the liquids in your clear liquid bag with your toiletries otherwise they will stop you for that.  For me that meant putting the whole 'pen' thing in the bag as I had an open vial.  I actually had to inject on the plane! Again no one cared, but then they didn't know, I just hid in the toilet and tried to time the shot with the turbulence! Oh the things we do...


----------



## Miss LJ

Queen bee yes your right the only people that truly know what you are going through is people that are in the same boat as you and facing the same struggles. It's hard to stay positive but on here everyone is going through the same and supporting each other it's amazing really. I've not told any of my friends or family because if it doesn't work and we have to face life without becoming parents then I don't want people to feel awkward round me it's just how I deal with things, but fingers crossed ill be getting a BFP soon as we are day 1 of the 2ww. You should definitely do some reading up on that bee pollen bear mentioned .x

Bearbear thank you today went really well 16 million little fellas and my follicle was 17mm on Saturday so fingers crossed. It all seemed ok had gas and air again as I have no cervix they struggle a bit but I felt drunk and they found it lol. Yes we use donor sperm we are in a same sex relationship and was offered treatment on the NHS just down to my medical history and the fact that I wouldn't fall pregnant naturally even if I was with a man. I was speaking to my partner about what to do but she said she will do whatever I decided. I think see what this IUI brings then go from there I think your right and maybe I should keep on with all 6 IUIs even if I have to wait for a new donor, it would only be till the end of summer. I'm trying not to mess the hospital around because that is what they have decided 3 IUIs then IVF.
Well went I saw you mention bee pollen on here I googled it and read quite a bit about it and it sounds really good. I could only find the power form from organic farms its got all three bee products in and it's horrible. I mix it with water 2 teaspoons twice a day yuk. The hospital said not to take it as they had never heard of it but I carried on anyway and my follicle was bigger this month. Now weather it's down to this product of something else I don't know but it feels like I'm doing something positive so kept taking it. Least you have capsules bet they are so much easier. Not long now for you think your only a few days behind me fingers crossed for this cycle x  

Congratulations to any BFP your dream has come true 

Good luck to everyone really hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## MayUK

Hi
Congratulations Flopsybunny, and thanks for letting us know. I flit between think it will happen one day, and not expecting it to be any day soon, so positive news is very welcome. 

Bearbear - you're so good at keeping up with everyone, so supportive too I just wanted to day I think you're fab.

Sorry to hear about all the BFNs I know behind each one there is an emotional wreck sitting on a loo somewhere trying to console herself, I do feel for all of you. 

Reading the stuff about holidays is interesting I keep thinking how I'd like a couple of weeks on a beech but I don't want to stop my treatment to do it. 

As for IUI then IVF I think I get up to 6 shots at IUI then one IVF Plus a frostie cycle if I have a second embryo. The Senior Nurse seems to really know her stuff though and I think if they said after 3 that it was unlikely to work, we'd just move onto  IVF, I know I might be wasting chances, but they are remote chances and there is a balance to be had in terms of my own health/sanity and my relationship too. I think everyone needs to make the decision that is right for them, with their own circumstances at that time. I should probably say we'd been saving to move house, but now we know we might have to pay for IVF we have decided to stay put so if we have NHS IVF it won't feel like the last chance saloon. 

I spent my day trying not to get stressed... which went really well when my boss pulled out of delivering a big presentation and left me to do not only the talk but the hour of questions, issues and suggestions that followed. I got home at 5.30, sat down and fell asleep till 6.30, and it's only Monday. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Cherryberry123

Hey ladies, sorry I am getting confused now with who is at what stage do congrats to the bfp's and massive hugs to the bfn's. I know how devistating it is but you will pick your self up again. 

We only get 3 funded goes at IUI, so we won't have a choice to make. Not sure if I could go through with 6 if medical opinion was that it wasn't worth it, but there are always so many factors involved that there isn't a right or wrong answer.  

As for holidays I have one booked for mid June, I asked the nurse if this would be a problem as I would be under 12 weeks if I am lucky enough to get pregnant, but she said its fine.  If we don't get pregnant this time we theoretically could fit in one more cycle before our holiday, but that would depend on whether all the follies had gone. Anyway fingers crossed I won't need another cycle. 

I have got through my first week of the tww, it's not been too bad but not I'm into the hard bit where symptoms could mean something, or not!  I have had zero symptoms until today, today I feel like I am coming down with a cold - sore throat, shivery and going hot and cold (which I also get before AF)  but i think I am acually just be getting a cold! :-/


----------



## bearbear

*Miss LJ - * Sorry honey I didnt realise you were in a same sex relationship and therefore using donor sperm  I do understand how that complicates your decision but at least whatever you decide youve got the full support of your partner and of course all of us on here! Lets hope you wont need to make that choice and this iui works for you! Pleased it all went well today and the gas and air did the trick  Now all you got to do is take it easy and pray lots  I really hope you get that BFP so keeping everything crossed for you! You are so much braver than me taking the liquid form of bee pollen, I did wonder if it was better that way than in capsule form but im such a woss when it comes to drinking anything that tastes bad that I just couldnt face it! Lets hope it helps us both, ive read such good things that its gotta be worth a shot! Take care, sending you some positive vibes       xx

*MayUK - * Bless you for saying that, all I know is this thread has been a god send to me and all you amazing ladies have been there for me in times of need so i like to be there for you all if I can help so it works both ways  Sorry to hear you had a stressful day, i hope your at home with your feet up now and feeling a bit more relaxed! Take care xx 

*Cherryberry - * Well done for keeping sane on your 2ww, not long to go now so hang in there! Sorry to hear your feeling poorly, dose yourself up on vit c! Its interesting to hear the nurse said youd be ok to fly in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy, it makes me wonder whether I should take a break before my holiday in sept or just keep trying, any opinions on that one would be greatly appreciated?? Sending you some positive vibes xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Wow! What a busy day on here!

*flopsybunny* congratulations!!! So nice to see some good news! You give us all hope!!

I've bounced back already  and even managed not to cry too much at the theatre on Saturday (ghost is excellent if you get the chance to see it!). Lots of pain from this AF. I never know what it's going to be like. 3 different experiences from each cycle. Hopefully it will be over soon...

We've got our treatment planning meeting on May 14th to start the ivf journey. You never know it may happen naturally before we start again 

Good luck to all of you on your 2ww xx


----------



## purpleshoes2

How come different clinics recommend different things - I'm almost at the end o the 2WW but have told under no circumstances to test until the 8th May - 7 days after the 2ww. I think this will be the hardest I've had lots of ups an downs and pains, tierdness and bloating!! So I go from being really positive to being really negative - I'm lucky because I have a lot of support from my friends (and family but there miles away!)

I know I'm not massively active writing on here but I am a exceptionally active reader and I always feel better knowing there are others going with the same feeling (I do feel mad sometimes) and that no matter what the result we'll survive and deal with it.

We haven't discussed what happens next because my husbands convinced I'm pregnant purely on the fact the dog won't jump on me!! Doh I think even though its the first one I would like a Break - a holiday. I really struggled with all the scans (had it 5 days running and the clinic is 70miles away) but because of my uterus and actively moving womb it took a long painful (3 nurss and a dr later) time to get the catheter in. 

Good luck to all of you out there and even though its not nice we should be very thankful science has moved on and given us these chances x


----------



## MayUK

Hey ladies

This may be TMI, but I have question. I'm only 5 days post IUI and I had spotting today - enough to wear a pantyliner, but then it seemed to stop. Does this mean its all over for another month. I wanted to call the clinic but my work day has been mental and I'm in a public office so any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi mayUK 

It could be implantation bleeding although it sounds a little early. The information i got from my clinic says bedding isn't necessarily a bad sign. I would definitely call them though to put your mind at rest. Good luck!!


----------



## NordicStar

Hey MayUK, can deffo be implantation bleeding. Good sign.  I'm 3 days past IUI (god it feels so much longer!) and haven't had any bleeding but I seem to have a bit of a different discharge (Sorry, TMI!). I might just be reading into it too much....I've also had some crampy feelings in ovaries but again could me reading into things...

How is everyone else doing?

AFM...had one of the worst days ever. All of the sudden (after my boss finding out about me being due for IVF) my management has changed their tune completely...always been positive about my work but all of the sudden I can't do anything right and got a new job description which of course they've made sure they've added "heavy lifting" on it. Rumour going around they are planning to make me redundant...feel completely betrayed...better start googling my rights after IVF and pregnancy (if I should be so lucky). I wish I could just leave that place..its causing me so much stress, but who would take on someone who needs time off for IVF..my OH has just been made redundant as well. Bad times  

Hope you are all ok. 
X


----------



## Miss LJ

Bearbear thanks for all your kind words and positive vibes it is great to know you can come on here and talk to people who know how it feels  yeh we are same sex relationship so have to use a donor nothing is ever simple but if you want something bad enough you will go for it and not stop trying until you get it as nobody ever got anywhere giving up. Ha ha don't know about brave or just stupid me taking bee pollen in powder form its horrible but just keep thinking what I'm doing it for and that seems to help, although it can make you gag! But yes lets hope it works for both of us, glad I saw your post about that stuff.  Well you must be getting close and ready to start your cycle hope your donor is ready and going to do everything he can for you   xx

Day 2 of the 2ww and I just want It to fly by its so tough no to keep looking up symptoms.

Good luck to everyone else few more BFP would be nice xx


----------



## Cherryberry123

Hi,

purpleshoes - there is no way I would wait 7 days after the tww, what is the logic behind that?! I would just drive my self insane! I was told to wait about 17 days after IUI but on my fist go AF turned up before then anyway. I know what you mean about needing a break I was the same after my first time, I really needed it and I'm glad I did, not sure about this time yet.

May uk - im sure its nothing to worry about, could be implantation bleed, or it could be old bleeding from the insemination.


----------



## bearbear

*angelica_wales - * Really pleased to hear youve bounced back and are ready for your ivf journey, I truly hope it makes your dreams come true! Please you enjoyed ghost, I havent seen that show but I would like to so hopefully one day! xx 

*purpleshoes - * It does seem that different clinics have different protocol, I know my gp told me you should test a week after a missed AF yet my clinic told me to to test 2 weeks after iui! I suppose it really does depend on the clinic! I would say if you still havent got your AF then thats a very good sign  you just gotta hang in there and keep praying! I truly hope your OH is right and you are going to get that BFP so that you dont have to go through iui again, keeping everything crossed for you and sending you some positive vibes     xx

*MayUK - * Although its quite early it might well be implantation bleeding, I think just to put your mind at ease it might be worth speaking to the clinic! Its not necessarily a bad thing, in fact it might be just the opposite! Good luck and keep us posted xx  

*nordicstar - * Sorry to hear your having a tough time of it at work, thats all you need on top of the stress of the 2ww! It sounds to me like they are being very underhand and they really cant treat you like that especially if it is down to you having ivf, surely thats gotta be illegal! Also sorry to hear that your OH has just been made redundant, you really do have a lot to deal with right now so its no wonder your stressed! I really do feel for you so sending you some much needed positive vibes and a big hug xx   

*Miss LJ - * You are much braver than me drinking the bee pollen, I dont know how you do it, I took the easy option of the capsule  just hope it has the same effect! Im now on day 12 of my cycle and this morning I picked up high fertility on my CBFM so I contacted my donor and he is going to donate on thursday eve and friday morning! Then when I get peak fertility he is going to donate twice again so hopefully a total of 4 times this cycle! Just praying that doing insem more times this cycle does the trick  Rome wasnt built in a day and as you say we cant just give up on our dreams cos some things are defo worth fighting for! The 2ww is hard so try and stay sane, im not gonna say dont symptom spot cos im the worlds worst but it does make you a bit loopy  so try and stay away from google! Sending you some positive vibes and keeping everything crossed for that BFP xx


----------



## Queen Bee

Bearbear, Miss LJ - I have thoroughly googled bee pollen products and have ordered some tablets although the reviews on one site did make me chuckle. The customer said she would recommend them to all her friends and would definitely buy them again even though they were disgusting and tasted like earwax. Why she has ever eaten earwax is beyond me! What have I let myself in for!! If they work it's all worth it  

Purpleshoes2 - that made me laugh when you said about the dog not jumping on you, my dog is a real bouncer and that is one thing I really worry about. I'm always telling the hubby not to let the dog jump on me, as if he has some magical control over her!

Nordic star that's terrible about your work, I feel so bad for you. That's just an added stress that you really don't need especially in your 2ww. My DH was made redundant a couple of months ago so I know how much that sucks. Luckily my work have been very supportive and ok with me needing time off at short notice as their daughter has been through IVF so they kind of knew what to expect. We thought about putting our treatment on hold for a while but we have already waited so long to get this far that we felt we couldn't pass this opportunity up in case the clinic put us to the back of the waiting list.

Congratulations flopsybunny on your BFP, that is fab news. Hoping there will be lots more ladies joining the BFP club soon (including myself!!) xx


----------



## Miss LJ

Nordicstar I'm just behind you on day 2 after IUI so fingers crossed for us both. This is such a tough time for you and made even tougher by your work. My work have been good so I can only imagine how bad you feel. I'd suggest speaking to someone at the top and clear the air, tell them how your feeling and everything your having to go through just maybe by you talking to them face to face they will have more compassion and understanding of your feelings. It's totally against the law to get rid of someone who is going through fertility treatment and you would be able to take that further. Thats like getting rid of everyone that are naturally trying to start a family. You really don't need the added stress of all this fertility treatment is stressful enough on its own. Really hope things improve for you but try to stay calm and positive as that's what your body needs, anyway you may get your BFP in just over a week so don't let them get you down  x 

Bearbear I'm sure it will have the same effect it's all the same stuff just a nicer way of taking it lol. Ohh exciting day 12 and your nearly ready to try again. I always have IUI on day 14  so I always know what's going to happen and when.  So it will be all systems go sort of speak on Thursday and Friday that's going to give you a great chance plus fresh sperm can live for quite a while so they will be there ready and waiting for you to release, ill be thinking of ya and really hope this time works for you. Your donor is going to be a busy lil bee lol.  The 2ww does drive me crackers but I find it best to keep busy and do loads of things it will fly  by then well sort of!  Defo staying away from google that makes things worse. Fingers crossed for Thursday and Friday then you will be joining the 2ww hopefully for the last time hey then we wanna see some BFP xx


----------



## whitvi

Hi girls - just checking in (I do keep reading your posts) but so busy at work etc at the mo.  I get about 10 mins on the train to have a flick through and keep up to date with you all!

Question - I'm on CD 12 and detected a natural LH surge last night so nurses adv me to do my trigger shot at the same time (8pm last night) and I am booked for insemination at 4.30pm today!  
But I'm a bit worried about the follicle size, on Monday when I had my last scan I had two follies of 15.8mm each.  I reckon I'll prob ovulate sometime later this eve/overnight, so I'm worried that my follies will still be too small (to contain good eggs).  Because I had a natural LH surge early I had no option but to do the trigger! I'm just stressing that they're good quality enough and that it's not too soon!  Bl00dy body....
Does anyone else stress as much as this?  Or know what the follie size should be at ovulation?  Agghhh....

Congrats to Flopsybunny on your BFP!!!  That is really wonderful news - let's have some more pls girls!

Astral - did you get your answers about the meds?  Hope you are clearer about when to start your next IUI.

Nutpot - How you getting on with your 2ww?

MissLJ - Good luck with your 2ww - it's only just started and I know how hard it is!  I'm taking royal jelly capsules - what's the difference with bee pollen?

Cherry - you must be towards end of 2ww now - do you feel any better after your cold symptoms?  I would def not stop planning a hol even if you would be in first trimester, tbh if something happens there's not alot the clinic or hosp would be able to do anyway (if you were at home) - as long as you have good insurance, you'll have peace of mind if anything did happen.  And a holiday would be good to destress and relax.  I know it's difficult not to put 100% focus on treatment but think it's good if we don't prioritise our whole lives around it, as it can take over too much.  Easier said than done tho.

Angelica - sorry for your bfn, glad to hear you've bounced back tho!  Good luck with your next appt and also fingers crossed for a natural BFP in the meantime!

Purpleshoes - 3ww??! That's bonkers.  I think they are only covering their arses to make you test so late just to be 100% sure.  I'm not sure if I could wait that long, esp if you don't get AF in between.  Good Luck tho!

MayUK - Yes I agree it could quite possibly be an implant bleed, bit early for anything else right?  Good Luck too & fingers crossed!

Nordicstar - So sorry to hear your work has changed their tune, sounds really fishy to me.  They have to be careful as they can't make you redundant etc based on fertility treatment alone, they'd have to make out it was due to performance etc, but they'd have to be really clear it was that and not the ivf etc.  I'd read up on your rights about this as you're definately covered by law if they are doing it solely based on the fertility - which sounds like they are if they've changed your job description to one that includes 'heavy lifting' after you explicitly stating that you're having treatment.  I'd keep a copy/record of all the conversations you've had and with whom, just in case.  I know it's not ideal at the mo, esp when you're under stress anyway, but they can't be let to get away with making you feel like this.  Good Luck tho.

Bear! - Oooh exciting you're on CD 12 and nearly at D day (or O day!), yes def sounds like a good idea to get your donor to give you as many samples as poss and sounds like you will have all bases covered if you do 4 over the next few days.  Good Luck!!!  Keeping everything crossed this is it! 

Hi to everyone else.

I just hope my eggs are good enough and that DH produces a nice sample today and that IUI goes smoothly - then starts the madness of the 2ww from tomorrow!

x


----------



## Cherryberry123

Has anyone noticed its May? Should we have a new thread? Not sure how it works

Good luck *Whitvi* for your IUI today, i suppose if your body has a natural surge it must think the follies are big enough! Not sure if it works like that, but I think the hospital would cancel of they didn't think it was worth it.

I am 3 quarters of the way through my tww, but last time AF arrived early, going of last IUI I would be due fri/sat, will prob test sat morning if AF hasn't arrived as I am going to a wedding reception and want to know if I can drink. I have zero symptoms, I feel totally rotten with this cold so not sure I would notice any if I had any! Oh well it has made the tww easier in a way I just don't have the energy to stress about it.


----------



## purpleshoes2

It doesn't suprise me after how I was feeling yesterday but AF has arrived so that's it for now. Need to talk to hubby and clinic to see what happens now, whether we crack on or have a break.

My heart says crack on, my head says take a break because I suffered with medication and the actual procedure. the worse bit for me will be telling people and having the 'its ok your young' because I really don't care that I'm young.


----------

